# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2019



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Nov 2019 às 07:59)

Já que não existe ainda um tópico sobre o mês que começou às 0:00, aqui está ele. 

O último dia de outubro foi enevoado e morrinhou durante grande parte da manhã e ainda houve alguma morrinha durante a noite, acumulando 2,3 mm. O mês acabou com 58 mm, 88% do valor médio para a zona. 

Dados de ontem:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 19,8°C
Mín: 18,5°C
Prec: 2,3 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 20,1°C
Mín: 18,6°C

Durante a noite, continuou o tempo de nevoeiro e morrinha, acumulando mais 1 mm desde a meia-noite.
Hoje acordei mais cedo porque irei nos  próximos dias para a Galiza, numa viagem de trabalho. Vou reportar até segunda da Pobra do Caramiñal, ali na zona de Pontevedra. 

Agora estão 18,5°C e céu nublado.


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2019 às 11:17)

manhã encoberto, mas agora o sol já tenta espreitar, deve chover mais logo


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2019 às 12:31)

Bom dia,
Por cá esta 1ª manhã de Novembro, segue com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Tonton (1 Nov 2019 às 12:32)

Boas, 
Ao fim de uns dias cinzentos e brancos de nevoeiro e humidade, o sol tem espreitado por entre as nuvens e até está bem quente, parece mais Setembro que Novembro!


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2019 às 13:51)

Acabou agora de cair uns pingos, que nem molharam o chão.


----------



## RStorm (1 Nov 2019 às 14:05)

Boa Tarde

Ontem, o céu teve algumas abertas durante a tarde e ainda ocorreu um aguaceiro fraco, mas sem acumulação.
Hoje, primeiro dia de Novembro, sigo com boas abertas de sol e vento fraco de W. Em principio, a chuvinha regressa mais logo 

Infelizmente hoje estou sem tempo, mas amanhã logo farei as "contas" mensais de Outubro 

Extremos de ontem: *19,0ºC / 22,3ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *18,9ºC *
T. Atual: *22,2ºC *
HR: 78% 
Vento: W / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Nov 2019 às 14:12)

Neste momento estou a reportar da zona da Mealhada. No caminho para cá até houve momentos de céu limpo, mas agora está o céu muito escuro. Quase que parece que vai chover.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2019 às 14:18)

Boa tarde a todos. Por aqui já começou a chover... hoje só há nevoeiro no topo dos montes...


----------



## Tonton (1 Nov 2019 às 14:25)

Por aqui, agora menos sol, mais nuvens que correm bem e o vento começou-se a intensificar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2019 às 15:10)

Chuva forte agora!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Nov 2019 às 15:12)

Começou a chover por aqui agora, porém a maior mancha de precipitação passará a Norte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2019 às 15:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva forte agora!


Passou a chuva moderada com algum vento...


----------



## jamestorm (1 Nov 2019 às 15:33)

wow a chover forte agora aqui a Norte de Alenquer!! 
Boa!!


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2019 às 15:38)

Boa tarde

E choveu moderado agora, já lá vai no Ribatejo. Acumulou algo, talvez 1 mm.


----------



## Tonton (1 Nov 2019 às 15:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Começou a chover por aqui agora, porém a maior mancha de precipitação passará a Norte.



Por aqui, ainda alguma abertas de meio sol mas com as nuvens a carregarem.

Talvez não passe assim tanto a norte...
A instabilidade vem com movimento leste, com uma ligeira componente sueste e, se continuar assim, vai entrar mais a sul do que previsto...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Nov 2019 às 15:47)

Tonton disse:


> Por aqui, ainda alguma abertas de meio sol mas com as nuvens a carregarem.
> 
> Talvez não passe assim tanto a norte...
> A instabilidade vem com movimento leste, com uma ligeira componente sueste e, se continuar assim, vai entrar mais a sul do que previsto...



Referia-me apenas ao momento em que escrevi o post, em que a imagem de radar ao momento era esta, onde se vê claramente uma mancha de precipitação maior a norte de Loures


----------



## jamestorm (1 Nov 2019 às 15:59)

Boa carga que caiu aqui...mas nao faço ideia de acumulados. caiu bem, mas passou rápido ....é pena


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2019 às 16:03)

Ainda alguns pingos mas o sol já apareceu. 

20,9°C
84%
W < 6 Km/h, às vezes rajadas até 15 Km/h



Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2019 às 16:08)

Mais um aguaceiro a aproximar-se. 














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (1 Nov 2019 às 16:29)

Olhando ao radar parece que estão a entrar aqui pelo Litoral da região Oeste


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2019 às 16:33)

Mais uns aguaceiros pontuais caíram durante esta tarde.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Nov 2019 às 16:44)

A cair bem novamente aqui por Alenquer, esta animado!


----------



## meko60 (1 Nov 2019 às 16:57)

Boa tarde.
Por Almada tudo calmo e sem pinga de chuva.Vento quase nulo de SW e humidade nos 95%, a temperatura nuns agradáveis 20ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2019 às 17:22)

Boa tarde.

Pelas imagens de satélite parece que o grosso da actividade estará a dirigir-se para as *zonas metropolitanas de Lisboa e Setúbal, *sempre a sul de Leiria, distritos sem qualquer aviso por parte do IPMA.
Se assim for, será nessas áreas que teremos mais chuva.
Por um lado será bom, por outro depende se for muito intensa poderá trazer estragos.

https://pt.sat24.com/PT


----------



## Tonton (1 Nov 2019 às 17:22)

Por aqui, de repente, escureceu e "aterrou" o nevoeiro, tudo branco outra vez...


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2019 às 17:30)

Sei que lá em Coruche já choveu 2x até bom, estou por Évora portanto vou lá ter com os do sul


----------



## jamestorm (1 Nov 2019 às 17:49)

Parece ir entrar na zona de Setúbal, que tb precisa bem dela. Mas pelo radar é coisa pequena pra já ...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Nov 2019 às 17:55)

jamestorm disse:


> Parece ir entrar na zona de Setúbal, que tb precisa bem dela. Mas pelo radar é coisa pequena pra já ...


O núcleo principal ainda está a 300 km da costa.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2019 às 18:02)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O núcleo principal ainda está a 300 km da costa.


Está ainda longe mas se analisarem bem aquela massa de instabilidade dirige-se para baixo de Leiria.
Os seus efeitos não estão claros, como é óbvio.
Espero que dentro do IPMA estejam atentos. A previsão era dessa instabilidade dirigir-se para a metade norte do continente.


----------



## dASk (1 Nov 2019 às 18:18)

Eu diria até que a parte mais activa fica toda abaixo do cabo espichel. Portanto Costa Vicentina e Baixo Alentejo o que não é nada mau para aquelas bandas!


----------



## Geopower (1 Nov 2019 às 20:30)

Dia de céu encoberto no litoral oeste com precipitação moderada por volta das 16h.
Vento moderado de oeste. 19.4°C.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2019 às 20:31)

Não chove mas está a levantar-se vento...


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2019 às 21:07)

Pelas 16h, aguaceiros curtos, fracos a moderados, de W

Desde então, só chuviscos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2019 às 21:39)

Começou agora a chover fraco a moderado com algum vento...


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2019 às 22:32)

Boas, 

No mês passsado acumulou 50 mm.
Tive rajada maxima de 116 km/h, provavelmente mais que isso pois em Alcabideche ate dobrou vigas de aço. 

Hoje 0,3 mm. 
18,5 graus


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2019 às 22:42)

Eco amarelo a caminho da região a norte de Lisboa...


----------



## Tonton (1 Nov 2019 às 22:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eco amarelo a caminho da região a norte de Lisboa...











Esperemos que não seja muito a norte...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2019 às 22:49)

Chove forte agora 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2019 às 22:53)

Tonton disse:


> Esperemos que não seja muito a norte...


Vai acertar em cheio na AML. Nota-se bem o aumento da intensidade do vento por Carnaxide.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2019 às 22:54)

Ja dou feedback... 
Vamos lá ver.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2019 às 22:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ja dou feedback...
> Vamos lá ver.


Eco vermelho a Oeste do Cabo Raso, há 10 minutos.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2019 às 22:58)

Há trovoada?


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2019 às 23:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Há trovoada?


Não há registo de raios. Mas já está garantido um bom aguaceiro.


----------



## Tonton (1 Nov 2019 às 23:15)

Já se vê muita chuva na webcam da Praia de Carcavelos...


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2019 às 23:16)

Chove fraco. 
Aquela primeira mancha está a passar de raspão a sul. 
Como vem mais a Oeste/No é provável que calhe aqui qualquer coisa.
A margem sul deve receber em cheio.


----------



## meko60 (1 Nov 2019 às 23:22)

Boas.
Por aqui continua sem cair pinga de .


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2019 às 23:24)

Afinal de contas descarregou bem entre Guia e Cascais.

A netatmo de Cascais acumulou agora 4 mm.


----------



## Tonton (1 Nov 2019 às 23:26)

Cai bem por aqui!


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2019 às 23:32)

Chove bem mesmo. 
3 mm num instante.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2019 às 23:37)

Boa chuvinha por Carnaxide também. 
Pingas bem grossas!


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2019 às 23:37)

Belo aguaceiro agora


----------



## Tonton (1 Nov 2019 às 23:40)

Já deve ter começado na Outra Banda também:


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2019 às 23:42)

5 mm já boa carga, era disto dias a fio...


----------



## belem (1 Nov 2019 às 23:44)

Tonton disse:


> Já se vê muita chuva na webcam da Praia de Carcavelos...



Estou agora em Carcavelos e está a chover bem por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2019 às 23:45)

Mais uma valente carga.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2019 às 23:57)

Chuvada por Carnaxide!


----------



## efcm (2 Nov 2019 às 00:00)

Chegou a Amadora


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2019 às 00:01)

Foi muito bom, dia 1 acaba com 8 mm.


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2019 às 01:03)

Muita água a escorrer em Almada, extensos lençóis e poças. Aguaceiro moderado agora na A5 em Monsanto.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2019 às 08:37)

Bom dia a todos. Chove bem por aqui agora... está a ficar nevoeiro.

Edit: Moderado a forte...


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2019 às 09:04)

Boas,

Chove bem neste momento.

Ontem afinal acumulou 10,1 mm e não 8 mm como tinha dito(não verifiquei a última actualização da netatamo) foi uma excelente rega mesmo a fechar o dia.
Hoje sigo com 1,5 mm.

Em Novembro do ano passado, acumulou por cá *200 mm*, vamos ver este ano...
Já o Outubro de 2018 foi aos *72 mm*, enquanto este ano foi aos *50 mm*.


----------



## fhff (2 Nov 2019 às 09:05)

Aqui pelo oeste tem chovido bem. Aguaceiros fortes. Destaco um às 5H00 que me acordou.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Nov 2019 às 09:28)

Dá-me a ideia que lá por casa não chove desde que me vim embora para o sítio onde estou.
Aquela chuva que caiu ontem à 00:00 em Lisboa passou completamente ao lado de casa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2019 às 09:31)

Chuva forte agora 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Nov 2019 às 09:48)

Bom dia,
Aqui sigo com céu muito nublado, e acabou de cair agora mesmo uns aguaceiros moderados, que até fazia barulho a aproximar-se.


----------



## Geopower (2 Nov 2019 às 10:56)

Bom dia. Aguaceiro moderado neste momento. Céu encoberto. 19.1°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2019 às 11:22)

Muita chuva por cá, excelente já com 12 mm!!
Isto dos aguaceiros é tramado sempre aleatório, felizmente estão a passar muitos por cá e bem persistentes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Nov 2019 às 11:23)

E depois de um arrefecimento brusco, chegou mais uns aguaceiros.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Nov 2019 às 11:29)

choveu bem por volta das 9h por aqui, mas foi coisa rápida...e nao voltou a chover 
Achei muito fraquinho o evento aqui em Alenquer. .


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2019 às 11:34)

Os acumulados entre Alcabideche e Alcoitao rondam os 12 mm.
Somando aos 10 mm de ontem, dá quase metade do acumulado do mês anterior, curioso.


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2019 às 11:58)

acordei com alta chuvada há bocado de manhã, agora tem caido uns aguaceiros mais fracos


----------



## RStorm (2 Nov 2019 às 15:17)

Boa Tarde

Ontem ocorreu um aguaceiro fraco a meio da tarde, que rendeu *0,3 mm*. De resto, apenas céu nublado e vento moderado de W. 
Extremos: *18,9ºC* */ 22,2ºC / 0,3 mm *

Hoje, a manhã foi de algumas abertas de sol e aguaceiros fracos a moderados, temporariamente fortes. O acumulado segue nos *3,3 mm*. 
Já não chove desde o final da manhã, mas o céu continua nublado e o vento vai soprando fraco de W. Veremos se cai mais alguma coisa. 

Mínima de hoje: *18,3ºC *
T. Atual: *19,7ºC *
HR: 74% 
Vento: W / 4,3 Km/h 

--- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----- ----- ----- ----- ---- ----- ----

Feitas as contas, Outubro termina com *29,4 mm (- 40,6 mm)  *
A precipitação anual está nos *177,9 mm*. Em Novembro e Dezembro vai ter que cair bem, senão não sei qual será o desfecho disto...


----------



## N_Fig (2 Nov 2019 às 15:24)

Boas! Pela Figueira agora não chove, o céu está muito nublado e bastante escuro, no entanto. Por volta das 8 da manhã caiu uma chuvada valente, mas relativamente curta


----------



## jamestorm (2 Nov 2019 às 15:30)

Os modelos já estao a retirar muita precipitação ...já pouco vai cair nos próximos dias.
Por aqui apareceu o sol em força, 22 ºC.



RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Ontem ocorreu um aguaceiro fraco a meio da tarde, que rendeu *0,3 mm*. De resto, apenas céu nublado e vento moderado de W.
> Extremos: *18,9ºC* */ 22,2ºC / 0,3 mm *
> ...


----------



## RStorm (2 Nov 2019 às 15:38)

jamestorm disse:


> Os modelos já estao a retirar muita precipitação ...já pouco vai cair nos próximos dias.
> Por aqui pareceu o sol em força, 22 ºC.


Para variar  É a nossa sina, infelizmente


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2019 às 18:07)

Hoje choveu bem o dia todo. Agora nota-se bem a descida de temperatura...


----------



## RStorm (2 Nov 2019 às 20:10)

O céu têm vindo a diminuir de nebulosidade e não choveu mais. O vento diminuiu de intensidade.
Como é evidente, a mínima está a ser feita agora...

Extremos: *17,9ºC *(até agora)* / 20,4ºC / 3,3 mm *

T. Atual: *17,9ºC *
HR: 80% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2019 às 20:22)

Boas,

Esta zona foi então beneficiada na parte da manhã com cerca de 8-10 mm numa hora dado à persistência de aguaceiros moderados a fortes.
É caso para dizer que os modelos falharam redondamente, mas sem dramas pois faz parte.

Acumulado: 13 mm
T. Actual: 16,8 graus

Espero precipitação nos próximos 3 dias, literalmente será grão a grão...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Nov 2019 às 22:10)

Boa noite pessoal,

Ontem acumulou 0.9mm, hoje acumulou 4.5mm, amanhã deverá chover mais qualquer coisa, como diz o @jonas_87 e muito bem, é grão a grão! Não é a que é precisa, mas é melhor esta que nada!  Isto não está fácil de previsões, por isso é esperar para ver! Mínima do dia foi atingida pouco depois das 19h com 17.9°c, agora estao 16.8°c!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (2 Nov 2019 às 22:50)

Chove bem agora


----------



## jamestorm (2 Nov 2019 às 23:36)

Não sei bem como, mas está a chover moderado agora!


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Nov 2019 às 23:37)

Hoje foi lotaria por Lisboa, estive por Belém e caíram aguaceiros bem agressivos. Diria que uns bons 10 mm por lá.

Por cá *2,7 mm 
*
6º dia do evento de chuva e finalmente a temperatura a baixar dos 17ºC agora (desde segunda que não baixa dos 17ºC!), sol ainda teve tímido, praticamente 6 dias "ingleses". Acumulado do evento nem passa da casa dos 20 mm por cá, pelo que é fraquito comparado com o litoral norte. É preciso muita chuva ainda, apesar da HR% constante perto de 100% e ambiente molhado, o rio Jamor ainda tá praticamente morto.


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2019 às 02:45)

Vento aumentar, chuva a chegar


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Nov 2019 às 09:31)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã segue com céu muito nublado, vento fraco e por vezes moderado, e já choveu alguma coisa durante a madrugada, pois está tudo molhado.


----------



## belem (3 Nov 2019 às 10:13)

Chove em Carcavelos.


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2019 às 10:43)

acabou passar aguaceiro


----------



## RStorm (3 Nov 2019 às 10:44)

Bom dia

O dia começou nublado e com um aguaceiro fraco, que rendeu *0,6 mm*. Neste momento, sigo com boas abertas de sol e vento fraco de NW, com rajadas moderadas. 
A mínima de ontem ficou-se pelos *17,7ºC*, o vento apareceu e não deixou descer mais. 

Mínima de hoje: *16,8ºC *
T. Atual: *19,2ºC *
HR: 74% 
Vento: NW / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Nov 2019 às 10:54)

Parece que estes aguaceiros têm "escapado" à Charneca.
Estes são os acumulados desde o dia em que vim embora:

Dia 1: 1 mm
Dia 2: 0,5 mm
Dia 3 (até agora): 0,5 mm
Muito abaixo do esperado! Um evento que poderia ter acumulado entre 30 e 35 mm apenas acumulou 19,9 mm! 
Ainda bem que houve aqueles dias de morrinha e em que nem se viu o sol, o solo está bem molhado e ainda correu um fio de água na ribeira ao lado. 

Este domingo nem deverá chover e na segunda poderá cair alguma coisa, acumulando no máximo uns 5 mm, de acordo com o ECMWF.  O resto da semana será seco.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2019 às 11:12)

Bom dia,

De momento 1 mm acumulados.
Destaque para  o vento(comparativamente com acalmia dos últimos dias) que apareceu com alguma intensidade. A rajada máxima foi aos 68 km/h,nada de extraordinário para cá, mas fica a partilha.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2019 às 11:39)

Por aqui pouco ou nada choveu, vento chegou a soprar forte mas nada de especial...e ja esta aparecer o sol. 19ºC
Algo me diz que vamos ter o Verao de Sao Martinho...aquela chuva foi-se quase toda dos modelos. Se isto foi o inicio de Novembro bem regado que algumas pagina prometeram...


----------



## N_Fig (3 Nov 2019 às 12:53)

Boas! Céu limpo pela Figueira, há 1 hora atrás ainda havia algumas nuvens, a madrugadas foi de alguns aguaceiros e vento


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2019 às 14:19)

Boa tarde a todos. Não chove mas está muito escuro... algum vento também.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2019 às 15:30)

Boa tarde 

19,0°C
74%
NW < 15 Km/h
Aguaceiros fracos de chuvisco.
Cobertura de estratocumulus e cumulus humilis ou mediocris a 7/8. Alguns nimbostratus. 


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Lights (3 Nov 2019 às 16:13)

Sigo com 18,9 °C
Céu muito nublado, com boas abertas.
É pena este tempo húmido não continuar nos próximos dias


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2019 às 17:02)

Aqui já chuvisca...


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Nov 2019 às 17:35)

Aqui também caiu uns auaceiros fracos, e já se sente algum frio, a serra está já com um bom manto de nuvens, por cima.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2019 às 18:26)

chove fraco em S. Martinho do Porto. Mar agitado na barra!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2019 às 19:06)

Aqui está chuva fraca e persistente. Está tudo bem molhado e correm as calhas.


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Nov 2019 às 19:48)

Boa tarde por aqui alguma chuva moderada


----------



## RStorm (3 Nov 2019 às 19:55)

Boa Noite

Ainda caíram mais dois aguaceiros de "chuvisco" durante a manhã, mas não acumularam nada. No resto do dia passou tudo ao lado 
O céu esteve maioritariamente pouco nublado, aumentando novamente de nebulosidade a partir do final da tarde.
O vento foi diminuindo de intensidade ao longo do dia.

Extremos: *16,8ºC / 20,0ºC / 0,6 mm 
*
T. Atual: *17,6ºC *
HR: 82% 
Vento: NW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2019 às 20:19)

Boas

Ha pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco. 
Acumulado diário: 2 mm


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2019 às 22:03)

Aguaceiro forte em S. Marrtinho do Porto! Grande carga


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2019 às 10:27)

Bom dia a todos. Começou a chover fraco por aqui... está um pouco de vento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2019 às 10:58)

O vento está a aumentar bem! Continua a chuva fraca...

Edit: Chuva moderada e persistente agora... o vento continua.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2019 às 11:56)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a manhã segue com céu muito nublado, e vento moderado, já caiu apenas uns borrifos.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Nov 2019 às 12:01)

A chover bem aqui em S. Martinho do Porto. Vento a aumentar, com algumas rajada.
Sei que em Alenquer não chove...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2019 às 12:12)

Chuva  forte agora. O vento continua e está a ficar nevoeiro.


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2019 às 12:50)

Boas! 

Aqui pelas lezírias a chuva ainda não chegou, se tivermos uns 5/6mm já será muito bom. Temos neste momento céu nublado com abertas e algum vento. Nota-se que o ar está mais fresco do que nos últimos dias.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2019 às 12:52)

A chuva agora mantêm-se fraca a moderada mas persistente. Vento e nevoeiro continuam... dia de inverno!


----------



## jamestorm (4 Nov 2019 às 13:06)

Chuva forte agora


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2019 às 13:26)

Sigo com aguaceiros fracos, e as beiras vão pingando.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2019 às 13:40)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sigo com aguaceiros fracos, e as beiras vão pingando.


Incrível a diferença... aqui continua a chuva moderada e persistente...água por todo o lado e nevoeiro cerrado! Cuidado com a estrada!


----------



## srr (4 Nov 2019 às 14:01)

Vai chovendo - Fraco.

Precisava-se mesmo de muito chuva, a sério, para activar os Rios e Ribeiras,
Que infelizmente estão secos, e não é com esta chuvinha que lá vão.


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2019 às 14:03)

começa a chuviscar aqui puxado a vento


----------



## RStorm (4 Nov 2019 às 14:10)

Boa Tarde

O dia começou com céu parcialmente nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente com boas abertas durante a manhã. A partir do inicio da tarde o céu encobriu totalmente e tem estado a morrinhar, no entanto ainda sem acumulação.
O vento soprou fraco de W durante a manhã, aumentando bastante de intensidade a partir do inicio da tarde com rajadas por vezes fortes. 

Mínima de hoje: *16,4ºC *
T. Atual: *18,5ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: W / 16,2 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2019 às 14:12)

agora uns chuviscos já bons


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Nov 2019 às 14:16)

srr disse:


> para activar os Rios e Ribeiras,
> Que infelizmente estão secos, e não é com esta chuvinha que lá vão.


Pois não, esta chuvinha só é boa para os terrenos.


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2019 às 14:22)

david 6 disse:


> agora uns chuviscos já bons



Bons chuviscos também aqui, vamos lá ver o isto dá!


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2019 às 14:44)

Chuva forte agora!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2019 às 14:45)

Agora já molhou bem, foi 1 hora de aguaceiros moderados, que deixou as estradas repletas de água.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Nov 2019 às 14:49)

Chove com bastante intensidade por Coimbra


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Nov 2019 às 15:06)

Chove fraco a moderado por Sesimbra  Acumulado nos 3.6mm !


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (4 Nov 2019 às 15:11)

boa tarde, 1mm até agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2019 às 15:20)

Boas 


2,1 mm
São as migalhas que se arranjam lol
Esta sequência de dias com precipitação é bem positivo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Nov 2019 às 15:29)

Também já chove em Azeitão, por Sesimbra a temperatura deu um tombo


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2019 às 15:38)

Boa tarde

Chuvisco ou chuva fraca. Pela linha Póvoa-Lisboa Oriental não tem passado disso.

Esta madrugada, pelas 2h, 16,9°C, 83%; agora 16,7°C, 84%. Vento fraco < 10 Km/h neste momento mas já soprou com rajadas fortes durante a manhã. Não se vêem acumulados significativos, aparentam inferiores a 1 mm.


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Nov 2019 às 15:48)

Contínua a chover por Sesimbra, agora um chuvisco persistente, zona a ser mais uma vez beneficiada ,em comparação com outras zonas do distrito de Setúbal! Acumulado nos *5.1mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2019 às 15:49)

Aqui parou a chuva mas mantêm-se o vento...

Edit: A temperatura está a descer e bem!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2019 às 15:59)

Boas,
Manhã de chuva fraca por Leiria. Agora não chove, mas há algum vento. 
Acumulado de *7.3mm* no Aeródromo.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2019 às 16:30)

Mantendo-se o vento e o movimento nebuloso de WSW, o céu abriu e com 2/8 de cobertura tivemos um período de sol. 
17,8°C
79%





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2019 às 17:28)

aguaceiro fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2019 às 18:11)

Fui ver os dados recentes. 
Tenho então 8 dias seguidos de precipitação, acumulando 40,3 mm.


----------



## remember (4 Nov 2019 às 18:25)

Boas,

De sábado para domingo, foi a noite toda a acelerar lol que ventania, as janelas e estores até abanavam lol 

Quanto a hoje, foi só isto??? 0.8 mm acumulados lol mínima de 16.1°C e máxima de 21.1°C, rajada máxima de 31 km/h

16.3°C actuais com 82% de HR, está um frio lol a mínima vai descer ainda mais...


Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2019 às 18:55)

Volta a chuva fraca a moderada... o vento acalmou e já não há nevoeiro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2019 às 19:43)

Acabou agora mesmo de cair uns aguaceiros moderados que duraram 5 minutos, agora já passou a aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2019 às 19:54)

Mais chuva a caminho


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2019 às 20:25)

aguaceiro mais moderado com vento


----------



## jamestorm (4 Nov 2019 às 20:49)

Chuva forte puxada a vento, acho que passa a frente aqui em S. Martinho do Porto.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Nov 2019 às 21:10)

Bem, lá por casa ontem lá chegou, durante a noite, aos 1,3 mm. 
Hoje segue com 1,8 mm. Às vezes sinto que estou a trabalhar num país completamente diferente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2019 às 21:11)

Chuva bastante forte agora! Até fiquei sem TV!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2019 às 21:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva bastante forte agora! Até fiquei sem TV!



O radar mostra vários ecos amarelos sobre toda a zona da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2019 às 21:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O radar mostra vários ecos amarelos sobre toda a zona da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.


Sim, foi um eco amarelo-laranja que passou aqui... na Marinha Grande estava um eco roxo. Agora chove moderado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2019 às 23:48)

Estas transições de AA sempre vão trazendo chuva, frente fria sente-se bem na pele e a respirar. Temperatura já em 13ºC com 95% HR, há 8 dias que não se voltava a este valor. Ainda não houve um dia de céu limpo também e não parece que esteja para vir.

Hoje foi dia de chuva molha-parvos, *2 mm*. Total do evento ainda abaixo dos 30 mm por cá.

Amanhã aguaceiros lotaria. Quarta para quinta temos duas frentes. Depois chega o final da semana e vamos ver... S. Martinho é 8 ou 80. Contudo, ISO 0ºC a querer descer cada vez mais na latitude.


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2019 às 00:10)

Aqui na Póvoa não passa dos chuviscos ou chuva fraca.
A frente fria passou cerca das 16h. Vento à superfície rodou para W enquanto nos níveis médio e médio/baixo se mantinha em WSW/SW. Não se viu nuvens altas.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Nov 2019 às 01:27)

vento forte a esta hora com alguma chuva.


----------



## Candy (5 Nov 2019 às 04:25)

04h25 - Peniche

Rajadas de vento muito fortes antecederam um aguaceiro monumental!!!!  Abriram as comportas lá em cima! Jasuuuuus  
É uma célula pequena (fui ver)... com esta intensidda de fosse maior não era nada bom!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2019 às 08:30)

Boas 

15,2 graus e vento moderado a forte. 
Algum frio na rua. 
1 mm
Aguaceiros no oceano, em movimentação NO-SO. Lotaria.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2019 às 08:47)

Bom dia,
Por cá a chuva marcou presença durante a noite e madrugada, até por volta das 6 da manhã, agora o dia acordou logo com sol, que já não se via há uns dias.

Edit- 9:16: Eu bem me parecia que o sol não vinha para ver ninguém, como se costuma dizer, acabaram agora mesmo de cair uns aguaceiros moderados que duraram uns 10 minutos.


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2019 às 10:04)

A estação do IPMA de Coruche tem acumulado precipitação todos os dias desde o início do mês, pena serem acumulados tão modestos...

Dia 1: 0,2mm
Dia 2: 1,8mm
Dia 3:  1,4mm
Dia 4:  1,1mm

Por agora temos uma manhã algo fresca com algumas nuvens e sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2019 às 10:47)

Ha momentos na zona do Guincho.
Vento forte
17 graus
Mar invernoso


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2019 às 10:55)

MSantos disse:


> A estação do IPMA de Coruche tem acumulado precipitação todos os dias desde o início do mês, pena serem acumulados tão modestos...
> 
> Dia 1: 0,2mm
> Dia 2: 1,8mm
> ...



Nao tinha noção que aí estivesse tão mau nestes primeiros dias do mês.
Aqui com alguma sorte à mistura sigo já com 30 mm. Fora as Ribeiras que continuam na maioria em osso, ou seja secas lol está tudo com bom aspecto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2019 às 11:08)

Bom dia a todos. Durante a noite e manhã temos tido vários aguaceiros moderados e alguns fortes. Está fresco e o sol já vai espreitando.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2019 às 11:08)

MSantos disse:


> A estação do IPMA de Coruche tem acumulado precipitação todos os dias desde o início do mês, pena serem acumulados tão modestos...
> 
> Dia 1: 0,2mm
> Dia 2: 1,8mm
> ...



É verdade aqui ao "lado", também tem chovido todos os dias, e os acumulados devem de ser identicos, é pouco, é certo, mas é melhor do que nada.
O sol também vai espreitando de vez em quando, mas logo depois cai uns aguaceiros, e agora o vento está a soprar novamente.


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2019 às 11:14)

aguaceiro fraco


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2019 às 11:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nao tinha noção que aí estivesse tão mau nestes primeiros dias do mês.
> Aqui com alguma sorte à mistura sigo já com 30 mm. Fora as Ribeiras que continuam na maioria em osso, ou seja secas lol está tudo com bom aspecto.



Infelizmente a precipitação mais consistente não está a conseguir entrar um pouco mais no Interior, esta chuva é suficiente para fazer brotar erva fresca por todo o lado, mas para repor aquíferos precisamos de muito mais do que isto...

Já durante esta manhã passou por aqui um simpático aguaceiro em que por momentos chegou a chover com intensidade. Por agora voltaram as abertas de Sol com algumas nuvens.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2019 às 13:11)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado a forte com aumento de vento e descida de temperatura...


----------



## RStorm (5 Nov 2019 às 13:12)

Boa Tarde

A frente de ontem apenas rendeu uns míseros *0,6 mm*, apesar de ainda ter morrinhado bem. Sinceramente esperava muito mais... 
O céu abriu bem após o final da tarde e com a entrada do ar pós-frontal, a mínima foi batida, passando a ser *15,4ºC*. 

Hoje o dia segue fresco com abertas de sol e ocorreu um aguaceiro forte a meio da manhã, que rendeu *1,5 mm *e trouxe rajadas bastante intensas 
O vento vai soprando moderado de NW, com rajadas por vezes fortes. Parece que vem mais "material" a caminho...  

Extremos de ontem: *15,4ºC **/ **20,8ºC / 0,6 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *14,5ºC *
T. Atual: *19,0ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: NW / 14,0 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2019 às 13:19)

Aguaceiro moderado


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2019 às 14:55)

Boa tarde 

Aguaceiros fracos, raros, em corrente de NW.
Cumulus mediocris ou congestus (estes são poucos).

18,5°C
65%
Vento até 15 Km/h

Proliferam os cogumelos 












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2019 às 15:12)

Com a passagem deste aguaceiro a temperatura desceu para os 16,8°C e HR subiu aos 70%.
Os cogumelos confundem-se com as folhas secas. Começou a poesia outonal.














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2019 às 17:21)

Vem lá um aguaceiro mais significativo. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2019 às 17:30)

Boa Tarde,
Por Leiria, alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada e manhã sendo de destacar um bastante forte após as 6:30h. Acumulado de *6.4mm* no Aeródromo, mas na cidade deverá ser menos porque não choveu tanto durante um aguaceiro que acumulou 2.8mm na mesma. Tarde com boas abertas, mas com um ambiente desagradável devido ao vento, principalmente. Máxima horária de 17,2ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2019 às 19:44)

Aqui apenas caiu uns aguaceiros, coisa ligeira, ao inicio da tarde, agora o frio é que já começa a sentir-se de certa forma, mesmo com um bom casaco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Nov 2019 às 19:58)

Bem, dá-me ideia que este evento foi um fiasco para a Charneca. Ora vejamos: 

- Dia 28/10: 11,2 mm
- Dia 29/10: 0,3 mm
- Dia 30/10: 4,1 mm
- Dia 31/10: 2,3 mm
- Dia 1/11: 1 mm
- Dia 2/11: 0,5 mm 
- Dia 3/11: 1,3 mm
- Dia 4/11: 2 mm

Um evento que apenas acumulou 22,7 mm, quando há uns tempos o ECMWF previa entre 30 e 40 mm para aqui. Muito abaixo do esperado! 
Talvez o modelo que mais se assemelhou ao que aconteceu por aqui foi o GFS!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2019 às 21:44)

Boas, 

Hoje mais 2 mm.
14,3 graus


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Nov 2019 às 21:58)

Hoje presenciei um ou dois aguaceiros bem rápidos e fracos. Notei em granizo com diâmetro muito pequeno no chão também, ao final do dia. 

Mínima: *12,2ºC*
Atual: *12,4ºC* 

Ainda 95% de HR sempre de noite


----------



## david 6 (6 Nov 2019 às 08:38)

Aguaceiro fraco em Lisboa


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2019 às 10:16)

Boas

17 graus.
Logo vêm aí mais alguns mm, sendo então o décimo dia consecutivo de precipitação.

Entretanto com alguma surpresa a linha de água da Atrozela já corre um pouco.
Provavelmente boa parte desta água será água que por vezes "mandam fora" fruto do importante ponto de captação de águas que está localizado junto à ribeira da Atrozela.
Practicamente 150 metros a montante do sitio onde tirei esta foto.
Esta água nem se quer chega ao Pisão dado que pelo caminho infiltra-se no solo calcário, sendo algo recorrente na rede hidrográfica do concelho.Esta linha de agua vem da zona da lagoa Azul.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2019 às 13:12)

Boa tarde a todos. Chuva fraca agora... a primeira do dia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2019 às 14:03)

Boa tarde,
Por cá o dia tem sido marcado pelo céu muito nublado, e continua a sentir-se frio q.b, mas ainda não choveu hoje.


----------



## RStorm (6 Nov 2019 às 14:35)

Boa Tarde

Ontem não choveu mais, as células passaram todas ao lado... para variar  O vento foi abrandando ao longo da tarde.
Hoje segue mais um dia ameno, com céu nublado e sol a espreitar, de vez em quando. Chuva talvez só lá para noite 

Extremos de ontem: *14,5ºC* */ 19,3ºC / 1,5 mm 
*
Mínima de hoje: *13,2ºC *
T. Atual: *18,1ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: W / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2019 às 15:32)

Boa tarde 

Aguaceiros fracos continuam, com vento fraco WNW até 5 Km/h.

17,2°C
69%









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2019 às 15:44)

Vejo agora o céu a começar a escurecer muito, sobretudo na zona mais a norte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2019 às 16:32)

Chuva fraca e persistente agora...

Edit: Já correm os beirais e ficou nevoeiro cerrado de repente...


----------



## Pisfip (6 Nov 2019 às 17:50)

Boa tarde,
Fechou-se a chover de novo. E certinha que cai.
Sensação térmica baixa -  Estão 15º


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2019 às 18:36)

Chuva moderada e persistente. Nevoeiro cerrado e água por todo o lado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2019 às 19:55)

Chuva moderada a forte agora!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2019 às 20:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva moderada a forte agora!



Aqui está a começar a cair uns borrifos, mas que venha ela, o radar está a mostrar alguma animação para a zona centro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2019 às 20:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui está a começar a cair uns borrifos, mas que venha ela, o radar está a mostrar alguma animação para a zona centro.


Olá boa noite! Não esperava nada disto... tem sido uma boa rega!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2019 às 20:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá boa noite! Não esperava nada disto... tem sido uma boa rega!



Neste momento cai uns agauceiros fracos, também não estava á espera.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2019 às 20:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Neste momento cai uns agauceiros fracos, também não estava á espera.


O efeito orográfico está claramente a funcionar muito bem neste momento... só espero que esta chuva mais forte avance para o interior.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2019 às 20:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O efeito orográfico está claramente a funcionar muito bem neste momento... só espero que esta chuva mais forte avance para o interior.



Pois, aí desse lado, é um "mundo" completamente diferente em termos da influencia marítima, que "choca" com a serra, o radar mostra a chuva a progredir em direcção ao vale do Tejo.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2019 às 20:30)

Por cá o efeito orografico tambem se faz sentir bem, a diferença de 120 mts de altitude entre a Baía de Cascais e Alcabideche por vezes é suficiente para grandes diferenças. O efeito aproximação da serra também é preponderante.
Em Cascais não chove, já em Alcabideche cai chuva fraca intensa, estradas já apresentam bastante água.

1 mm até agora, e a somar.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2019 às 21:07)

Boas,
Chuva fraca por Leiria desde o meio da tarde, há pouco choveu com alguma intensidade mas foi breve.
*3.6mm *acumulados pela frente na estação do Aeródromo, até ao momento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2019 às 21:31)

Sigo com chuva certinha há cerca de 1 hora, das quais cerca de uns 25 minutos foram de aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Nov 2019 às 21:52)

A chover bem e continuamente aqui por Alenquer!! Assim se mantenha...era bom toda a noite!!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2019 às 22:01)

Bem que noite!
Morrinha, nevoeiro a cerrar e vento moderado. 
2,5 mm


----------



## david 6 (6 Nov 2019 às 22:28)

frente fraca com chuviscos


----------



## jamestorm (6 Nov 2019 às 22:38)

Chuvisco continua por aqui...nada melhor para os solos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2019 às 22:43)

Por aqui ainda não parou se bem que agora é só morrinha...


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (6 Nov 2019 às 22:49)

Por aqui já choveu fraco acumulou até agora 1mm, este outono não passamos disto de frentes fracas mais a sul.


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Nov 2019 às 22:58)

Boa noite por aqui chove moderado pontualmente forte desde as 17h abençoada chuva


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2019 às 23:04)

jamestorm disse:


> Chuvisco continua por aqui...nada melhor para os solos.



Está acumular bem na tua zona, ha 2 estações de Alenquer com acumulados em torno dos 8 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Nov 2019 às 23:36)

e caiu bem, tinha ideia de estar a dar acumulados até interessantes. Obrigado pela informação! 
pelo radar ainda pode vir mais. 




jonas_87 disse:


> Está acumular bem na tua zona, ha 2 estações de Alenquer com acumulados em torno dos 8 mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Nov 2019 às 01:10)

Chuva fraca ou morrinha, depende do momento. Frente fria muito desorganizada. 

2,2 mm ontem.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2019 às 03:41)

Entre chuvisco e chuva fraca o sistema frontal lá vai produzindo escorrência pela rua, talvez 2 a 3 mm, não tenho forma de avaliar e não adianta comparar com estações próximas pois estes fluxos de W a NW nos níveis baixos são muito sensíveis à orografia. Penso que fica a maior parte pelos montes, a Póvoa está na sombra das altitudes que atingem mais de 300m. O radar tem persistido numa lacuna sobre esta zona.
Ficam dois vídeos deste persistente fluxo que oscila entre W e NW, ontem e hoje:
Dia 5

Dia 6


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2019 às 07:29)

Boas, 

Ontem: 3 mm
Hoje: 5 mm

O acumulado mensal a subir para os 38,5 mm.
11 dias consecutivos de precipitação.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Nov 2019 às 08:16)

Dá-me a ideia que a frente chegou já muito dissipada à Margem Sul.  
Ora vejamos: 

- Ontem: 0,2 mm
- Hoje: 0,5 mm 

Dá um total de 0,7 mm. Nem 1 mm rendeu!  

No entanto, uma coisa é certa. Choveu.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Nov 2019 às 10:51)

Bom dia pessoal,

Ontem acumulou *1.1mm* e hoje *0.6mm*, é pouco, mas é o que se arranja! Ao fim de 11 dias com precipitação praticamente todos os dias, o acumulado está nos* 21.2mm* ! Podia, e deveria ser muito mais ao fim de tantos dias, mas foram basicamente os restos que o AA deixou passar, alguns modelos vão mostrando um possível fortalecimento do mesmo nas próximas semanas, esperamos que tal não aconteça


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 11:19)

Bom dia a todos! Sabe bem ver o sol outra vez!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2019 às 12:29)

Bom dia,
A manhã tem sido marcada por céu parcilamente nublado, e o sol lá vai espreitando sempre que pode.
A chuva de ontem á noite deixou tudo bem molhado.


----------



## RStorm (7 Nov 2019 às 14:14)

Boa Tarde

Períodos de chuvisco/morrinha entre o final da noite de ontem e o inicio da madrugada de hoje. Ontem não acumulou nada, mas hoje rendeu *0,3 mm*  
Por agora, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de N com rajadas. 

Extremos de ontem: *13,2ºC / 18,4ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *13,8ºC *
T. Atual: *17,6ºC *
HR: 49% 
Vento: N / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 14:27)

Já se foi o sol... está a ficar bem escuro e algum vento!

Edit: Já chove fraco a moderado...


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2019 às 15:38)

Boa tarde 

Vento NW mas a rodar para W.
Já chegou aos 30 Km/h embora varie muito, por vezes descai para menos de 10 Km/h.

Fractocumulus são as nuvens predominantes, 1/8 de cobertura, apenas. Alguns Humilis ou Mediocris ocasionais. 

15,3°C
62%















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 15:49)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 16:21)

Chuva bastante forte agora! O mais forte desde que começou a chuva este outono!

Edit: Durou pouco mas foi intenso! Continua a chover fraco a moderado... está muito escuro.


----------



## ACampos (7 Nov 2019 às 17:12)

Como posso por aqui uma fotografia? Muito rapido


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2019 às 17:57)

Aqui a tarde foi bem fresca e caiu uns aguaceiors fracos ás 15 e agora ás 17 horas, ainda deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## Candy (7 Nov 2019 às 18:44)

Está a cair uma de água acompanhada de rajadas de vento fortes, em Peniche. Pelo que vejo vem mais ainda. 
Parece que traz algumas pedrinhas de granizo, pela forma com que bate nos vidros mas nem chegam a ser visiveis.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2019 às 18:49)

Tarde maioritariamente de sol na Póvoa, agradável em local abrigado, mas o vento a chegar aos 30 Km/h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 19:15)

Outro aguaceiro muito forte!


----------



## dvieira (7 Nov 2019 às 19:23)

Caiu aqui uma bela carga de água. Temperatura bastante fresca.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2019 às 19:27)

13,7°C
73%
Vento fraco.
Célula amarela no caminho do IP7, veremos o que vai dar.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Nov 2019 às 19:30)

Boas,
Alguns aguaceiros por Leiria sendo notável a descida de temperatura após a hora em que ocorreu o primeiro. Até esse momento, o dia tinha sido resumido a céu pouco nublado.
Ambiente bastante desagradável devido ao vento.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2019 às 19:41)

Choveu bastante em Monsanto, ja passou, só apanhei os últimos pingos, trânsito está um caos, habitual aliás. 
Alcântara não apanhou.



Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## efcm (7 Nov 2019 às 20:06)

ACampos disse:


> Como posso por aqui uma fotografia? Muito rapido


Se estas no telemóvel, acede ao fórum através da APP Tapatalk e é bastante simples colocar fotos.


----------



## António josé Sales (7 Nov 2019 às 20:15)

Boa noite por aqui sucedem se aguaceiros por vezes fortes


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2019 às 20:28)

Esta tarde tive rajada máxima de 85 km/h.
Reino do vento a bombar, por acaso está vento forte e com 13 graus, que grizo.

Boas células a passar perto.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Nov 2019 às 20:33)

grande carga aqui há cerca de uma hora, mas agora não chove. Está mesmo muito mais frio...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 21:07)

Os aguaceiros fortes vão-se sucedendo...


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Nov 2019 às 21:08)

Já nos* 11,8ºC*, mínima abaixo de 10 a caminho finalmente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2019 às 21:20)

Aqui começou agora a cair uns pingos, mas nada de especial para já, parece que está tudo a passar mais acima.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 21:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui começou agora a cair uns pingos, mas nada de especial para já, parece que está tudo a passar mais acima.


Esqueceste-te de desligar o escudo...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2019 às 21:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Esqueceste-te de desligar o escudo...



Pois, foi, pode ser que tenha mais sorte sábado, para depois regar logo as favas que já tenho andado a semear, e ainda me falta concluir.

Edit: Parece que a chuva me ouviu, e acabou de cair uns aguaceiros moderados que duraram cerca de 5 minutos, e agora passou a aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Candy (7 Nov 2019 às 22:14)

Mais outra carga daquelas  
É vento com rajadas muito fortes... é chuvada pesadíssima...


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Nov 2019 às 01:34)

Boas, vai chovendo por Lisboa neste momento...


----------



## Candy (8 Nov 2019 às 02:01)

Bem, ó malta, isto em Peniche não está muito normal 

De repente levantou-se um vendaval que não lembra ao menino Jesus! Está anunciado vento mas não está anunciado nada disto!!!
Posso dizer que neste momento estamos com rajadas de vento muito fortes!
Veio do nada e está tudo a bailar na rua. 
Como disse no início, isto não é vento normal!


----------



## Candy (8 Nov 2019 às 03:07)

Pronto... voltou! Só se ouve coisas a abanar na rua  é com cada carga de água!... 
Pena a estação do Cabo Carvoeiro não estar a debitar dados. É sempre a mesma porcaria. Arranja aquilo mas nunca fica bem. Ainda não perceberam que aquela estação, no lugar que está a uns 30 metros do mar não pode ser frágil como é.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2019 às 09:14)

Boas,

Ontem: 6 mm
Hoje: 1 mm
Mensal: 42 mm
São bons valores, tendo em conta a miséria do últimos 10 meses.
Não deve chover mais hoje mas amanhã volta a chover, o que não é grande novidade pois no fundo será o décimo terceiro dia consecutivo com precipitação!


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 09:55)

Bom dia a todos! Manhã fria mas cheia de sol!


----------



## RStorm (8 Nov 2019 às 14:06)

Boa Tarde

Desde a tarde de ontem e até à madrugada de hoje, ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos, para minha surpresa 

Acumulado total de ontem: *0,6 mm*
Acumulado de hoje: *1,5 mm *

De resto, segue mais um dia soalheiro com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de N. Está fresco lá fora... 
Amanhã, mais chuvinha  

Extremos de ontem: *13,8ºC / 18,4ºC / 0,6 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *11,1ºC *
T. Atual: *16,1ºC *
HR: 45% 
Vento: N / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Nov 2019 às 15:17)

Boa tarde,
Aqui o sol, veio logo desde o nascer do dia, e ainda por cá continua, se bem que estava bastante húmido devido ao orvalho e á chuva de ontem á noite.


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2019 às 15:36)

Boa tarde!

Depois dos aguaceiros durante a noite e madrugada não voltou a chover desde a manhã. Temos tido um dia de algo frio mas com Sol e algum vento aqui pela Lezíria.


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2019 às 15:37)

Boa tarde 

Um dia mais calmo, 1 a 2/8 de nebulosidade de Estratocumulus e Cumulus humilis ou Mediocris.

NW fraco até 10 Km/h
15,4°C apesar do sol forte.
49%









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2019 às 16:08)

Efeitos das chuvas de que já tínhamos saudades: 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Nov 2019 às 21:10)

A noite aqui segue já bem fresca com 10.1ºC, e parece-me que breve tenho de fazer a inauguração da lareira.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Nov 2019 às 23:03)

estão 6ºC aqui a Norte de Alenquer, a noite mais fria ate agora neste outono.
já se sente o cheiro a lareira na rua.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2019 às 23:05)

Noite fria com 9,8 graus.

Por volta das 20:20 passei de carro na estrada do Pisão, o termómetro registou 6 graus no fundo do vale. Do conhecimento  detalhado que tenho daquela inversão, nos trilhos pelo vale dentro certamente que estaria nos 4,5 / 5 graus. Bons valores a escassos 3,5 kms do mar!


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 23:11)

Boa noite a todos. Para além do frio, o céu aqui já está coberto de nuvens a contrastar com dia de céu limpo...


----------



## jamestorm (8 Nov 2019 às 23:41)

nuvens a entrar por aqui e temperatura a subir..


----------



## N_Fig (8 Nov 2019 às 23:44)

Boas! Dia bastante frio hoje, senti bastante arrependimento de manhã de não ter trazido mais um casaco... Já na Figueira à noite, já choveu qualquer coisa, mas agora não chove


----------



## Candy (9 Nov 2019 às 00:44)

Peniche, hoje ao fim do dia.
Costa norte


----------



## Pisfip (9 Nov 2019 às 07:20)

Bom dia e bom fim de semana!

O céu nesta manhã de sábado apresenta-se encoberto e está frio - 05º neste momento 

Aguardamos por alguma chuva mais logo!


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2019 às 08:59)

Bom dia

Céu a encobrir-se de estratocumulus. 
11,4°C
76%
Calma
Vistas na A1 para Sul e NW.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2019 às 09:09)

Boas

Se não fossem as nuvens acredito que teria havido aqui perto a primeira geada da temporada, mas não foi desta.
Minima de 8,4 graus.


----
Ontem na barragem da Mula.
Nivel da água recuperou um pouco estando nos 2 mts, ainda assim mantém se incrivelmente baixo. Não tive tempo de ir espreitar a ribeira da mula, mas pessoal amigo indicou me que já corre um pouco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Nov 2019 às 09:14)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã segue com céu muito nublado, e bem fria com 9.3ºC, actuais
A mínima foi a baixa deste inicio de outono, até ao momento, com 4.6ºC.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Nov 2019 às 10:39)

Céu muito nublado por aqui, às 9h30 estavam 10ºC...realmente não foi para geada  porque, a meio da noite começou a inverter a descida, com entrada de nuvens e ar marítimo. Notou-se bem essa entrada.
Entretanto, segundo o radar, já descarrega bem a Norte!


----------



## jamestorm (9 Nov 2019 às 10:42)

Bela foto, realmente já parece ter um pouco mais de água.

O rio Alenquer por aqui já vai correndo, ainda que tímido.



jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Se não fossem as nuvens acredito que teria havido aqui perto a primeira geada da temporada, mas não foi desta.
> Minima de 8,4 graus.
> ...


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2019 às 12:18)

Boas!

Manhã com tempo fresco de Outono aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, céu nublado mas ainda com abertas. veremos que chuva chega cá lá mais para a tarde.


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Nov 2019 às 12:34)

Boa tarde já chove por aqui fraco a moderado


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Nov 2019 às 12:47)

Aqui já a chuva já está a chegar, com uns aguaceiros fracos, para começar.


----------



## RStorm (9 Nov 2019 às 13:08)

Boa Tarde

Mínima de *8,8ºC*. Não fosse a entrada da nebulosidade, ela tinha sido muito mais baixa... 
A manhã foi de céu parcialmente nublado, encobrindo agora ao inicio da tarde e o horizonte está a escurecer. A chuva não anda longe  
O vento sopra fraco de NW. 

Extremos de ontem: *11,1ºC / 16,3ºC *

T. Atual: *18,1ºC *
HR: 68% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (9 Nov 2019 às 13:11)

Já chove por aqui!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2019 às 13:47)

Boa tarde a todos! Chuva persistente moderada a forte agora. Nevoeiro cerrado a começar e algum vento.


----------



## david 6 (9 Nov 2019 às 13:56)

Aqui na zona do guincho também vai chovendo, com a serra Sintra cheia nevoeiro


----------



## jamestorm (9 Nov 2019 às 14:43)

chuva persistente por vezes forte aqui em Alenquer...e parece ser para continuar


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Nov 2019 às 14:46)

Também já vai chovendo fraco por Azeitão, vamos lá ver o que isto rende! Mínima mais baixa deste Outono até ao momento! 8.9°c 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (9 Nov 2019 às 14:54)

Boa tarde, por aqui a minima foi de 4ºC, agora vai chovendo e o acumulado está em 0.8mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Nov 2019 às 15:49)

A tarde aqui continua com aguaceiros fracos, pelo menos desde a hora de almoço.


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Nov 2019 às 15:53)

Chuva fraca por Sesimbra. Muito democrática, as 3 estações (Sampaio, Zambujal de baixo e Zambujal de cima) aqui perto acumularam todas *1.8 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## RStorm (9 Nov 2019 às 16:09)

Céu encoberto e alguns aguaceiros fracos. *0,3 mm *acumulados  

T. Atual: *16,8ºC *
HR: 92% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (9 Nov 2019 às 16:18)

de repente chuva puxada a vento forte


----------



## david 6 (9 Nov 2019 às 16:24)

Chove de novo, agora estou Cascais


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2019 às 16:40)

Boa tarde!

Chuva moderada agora, bem bom!


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Nov 2019 às 20:11)

Tempo fechado por Lisboa, chuva molha-parvos pelas 12h, passagem a chuva mais dramática após as 14h.

Mínima de *6,1ºC*! 

*4,3 mm* em Rio de Mouro


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Nov 2019 às 20:21)

Aqui a noite segue já bem fresca, e com vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2019 às 21:41)

Boas,

Mais 6 mm hoje.
Mensal: 47 mm

Ja viram bem o vendaval que os modelos metem lá para dias 14/15?
La vou eu ter mais uma vez rajadas de 100 km/h, e este ano já tive varios dias...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Nov 2019 às 23:14)

Mais uma vez, as frentes chegam completamente dissipadas à Margem Sul, devido ao parvalhão do Anticiclone. 

Tenho aqui uma lista de acumulados desde o começo do mês: 
- Dia 1: 1 mn
- Dia 2: 0,5 mm
- Dia 3: 1,3 mm
- Dia 4: 2 mm
- Dia 5: 0 mm
- Dia 6: 0,3 mm
- Dia 7: 0,8 mm
- Dia 8: 0,5 mm
- Dia 9 (hoje): 0,5 mm
Total: 6,9 mm 

Na Margem Sul, a única zona que se tem safado "melhor" é a Serra da Arrábida, devido ao efeito orográfico, e a zona leste da Península, devido aos aguaceiros dos dias 5 e 6. De resto, os acumulados, pelo que vejo, têm sido bem abaixo do esperado pelo ECMWF! 
Eu, que tenho andado aqui pela Galiza, já estou a começar a ficar mal habituado. Vou mas é para a pasmaceira meteorológica da minha zona, porque esta grande atividade ao nível de tempestades e de vento já cansa.


----------



## remember (9 Nov 2019 às 23:19)

Boas,

O dia começou bem fresco com mínima de 10.1ºC, mais um dia de fiasco...
Fiasco é a palavra mais usada cá por "baixo", dias e dias de amostra de chuva, lá vai chovendo qualquer "coisita"

0.5mm acumulados hoje 13ºC actuais com 82% de HR e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Pisfip (10 Nov 2019 às 07:20)

Bom dia e bom domingo!

Amanhece o dia com poucas nuvens e 11º de temperatura.


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Nov 2019 às 08:46)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Mais uma vez, as frentes chegam completamente dissipadas à Margem Sul, devido ao parvalhão do Anticiclone.
> 
> Tenho aqui uma lista de acumulados desde o começo do mês:
> - Dia 1: 1 mn
> ...



De facto, as frentes têm chegado bastante fracas. A de ontem rendeu mais no SW alentejano e W algarvio que propriamente aqui ou na grande Lisboa. Mesmo com o efeito orográfico, tenho apenas 17.7 mm na zona alta de Sesimbra. A estação do Zambujal de Baixo aqui perto está um pouco melhor mas unicamente porque dia 4 a parte mais activa passou por lá, fazendo uma diferença de cerca de 10 mm. Mesmo assim um pouco melhor que no resto da margem sul.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2019 às 09:47)

Bom dia,
A manhã por cá começou com sol, mas durou pouco tempo, pois agora prevalece o céu nublado.
mínima: 11.6ºC
actual: 13.7ºC


----------



## jamestorm (10 Nov 2019 às 10:28)

Bom dia, 13ºC

Ambiente muito Outonal...
A chuva é que tem que aumentar...os ultimos dias nao foram maus por aqui. Com algumas boas descargas pontuais.

Mas ainda ontem fui ver o poço, que tem um balde descido a marcar e ainda não tocou no balde, não subiu nada...pelo contrario, tenho a sensação que desceu o nível freático desde Outubro. Preocupante, espero que aumente a pluviosidade e seja a cair bem os próximos meses!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2019 às 10:48)

Esta agora a começar a cair uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2019 às 11:16)

O evento de vento que aí vem merece acompanhamento, até pelo facto de  nao ser algo tão localizado como de costume. 
Por exemplo para a Alcabideche a previsão é esta, cenário violento! Embora estejamos habituados a vendavais , são valores perigosos, havendo sempre a hipótese de superar o modelado, cá infelizmente é sempre assim...


post picture


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2019 às 14:06)

Mais uns aguaceiros fracos, é a continuação da manhã.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2019 às 15:17)

Boa tarde a todos! Por aqui vai chovendo fraco a moderado e persistente desde a hora de almoço...


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Nov 2019 às 15:45)

boa tarde vai chovendo fraco a moderado por aqui


----------



## joralentejano (10 Nov 2019 às 16:20)

Boa Tarde,
Chuva fraca por Leiria desde a hora de almoço que acumulou 2mm até ao momento. Sempre vai chovendo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2019 às 16:22)

Agora morrinha e nevoeiro bem cerrado!


----------



## RStorm (10 Nov 2019 às 17:03)

Boa Tarde

A frente de ontem ainda trouxe um período de chuva moderada, mas foi curto e rápido...
Hoje sigo com céu nublado e um aguaceiro fraco até agora.

Ontem: *8,8ºC / 18,3ºC / 0,6 mm *
Hoje: *9,6ºC / 16,4ºC / 0,3 mm *
Um boa noite de São Martinho para todos 

T. Atual: *16,0ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Nov 2019 às 20:04)

Boa noite,
Depois de uma viagem longa de 4 horas, cheguei novamente à Charneca. Pelo caminho, o tempo foi melhorando, passando de chuva ligeira para céu nublado e depois algumas abertas ali na zona de Santarém, ficando depois novamente nublado (e de noite). 

Por aqui, esta noite segue fresca, com 14,6°C e céu nublado. O acumulado de hoje é de 0 mm. Como sempre, a Margem Sul fica à margem destes "eventos" de precipitação.  

Amanhã regresso aos resumos diários!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2019 às 20:23)

Aqui a noite segue com morrinha já desde as 18 horas.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Nov 2019 às 22:22)

Aqui igual, morrinha desde as 18h...persistente. Noite de Inverno... por cá comemos castanhas para aquecer!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2019 às 22:34)

Boas

Morrinha e 2 mm

Grão a grão , já estou nos 49 mm.
14 dias seguidos com precipitação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2019 às 22:41)

jamestorm disse:


> Aqui igual, morrinha desde as 18h...persistente. Noite de Inverno... por cá comemos castanhas para aquecer!


Está um tempo bom para os caracóis! Nevoeiro cerrado e morrinha a regar bem!


----------



## jamestorm (10 Nov 2019 às 23:02)

Verdade, ainda ha pouco vi o muro de casa do lado, cheio de Caracóis, já não via tantos juntos ha algum tempo! Levantou vento, ainda morrinha



luismeteo3 disse:


> Está um tempo bom para os caracóis! Nevoeiro cerrado e morrinha a regar bem!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Nov 2019 às 23:19)

A morrinha ainda chegou aqui, vá lá...
1,5 mm acumulados desde as 22:00, nada mau!
E desde então não tem parado de "chover", muito fraco mas persistente.   
O acumulado mensal segue nos 8,4 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2019 às 23:20)

Mais 2 mm na última hora. Chuvisco intenso. 
51 mm mensais, ainda falta um longo caminho para igualar o Novembro 2018 uns belos 200 mm. Era bom...


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2019 às 00:09)

Chegou o vento, foi-se a chuva.
Próximos 10 dias, aparentemente, vão continuar a ser de grão a grão...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Nov 2019 às 01:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mais 2 mm na última hora. Chuvisco intenso.
> 51 mm mensais, ainda falta um longo caminho para igualar o Novembro 2018 uns belos 200 mm. Era bom...


Enquanto houver vida, à sempre esperança João 

-----------------------------

Por cá 1.8mm ontem, e 0.6mm hoje! Pouco , pouquinho, mas já se sabia que iria continuar a ser assim! Novembro não chega ao 10mm , mas é muito importante que vá chovendo, e nos últimos 14 dias, apenas não choveu por cá  no dia 1 de Novembro, vamos lá ver o que nos reserva a segunda quinzena do mês, porque a primeira está praticamente feita! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2019 às 01:18)

Esses acumulados é que era! Vamos ver... 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Enquanto houver vida, à sempre esperança João
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## N_Fig (11 Nov 2019 às 01:28)

Boas! Hoje foi um dia bem fresco pela Figueira e por Coimbra, houve alguns aguaceiros fracos ao longo da tarde e noite, mas nada de especial


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Nov 2019 às 01:29)

jamestorm disse:


> Esses acumulados é que era! Vamos ver...


Mais a Sul não iria contudo resolver nada, mas seria concerteza um belíssimo empurrão!  Mas o mais importante é os modelos nos irem mostrando uma possível mudança a partir do meio dos mês, com a precipitação a chegar finalmente onde não tem chegado, e mais falta faz neste momento, mas ainda falta muito tempo! É mesmo aguardar pela próximas saídas e  


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Nov 2019 às 08:18)

Bom dia, 
A morrinha prolongou-se até às 2:00, acumulando 0,5 mm hoje, com o total do evento nos 2 mm. 
O acumulado mensal segue nos 8,9 mm e o ano hidrológico nos 66,2 mm.


----------



## Pisfip (11 Nov 2019 às 08:47)

Bom dia e boa semana!

O dia amanheceu com chuva. O radar está a enganar a gente ehehe 
Temperatura amena de15º


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2019 às 08:50)

Bom dia a todos. Chuva fraca e persistente e nevoeiro cerrado... tempo chato!


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2019 às 08:52)

Boas

Chuva fraca persistente, de momento sigo com 2,5 mm.
Neste mês o efeito orografico tem se feito sentir bem por cá pois basta ver que tem chovido mais aqui do que a zona sul do concelho.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2019 às 09:01)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Enquanto houver vida, à sempre esperança João
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> ...



Boas Ricardo, infelizmente a saída 18Z do GFS não é bom exemplo pois é sempre algo exagerada, na actual saída  esse modelo mete quase metade do valor. 
Enfim


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2019 às 09:29)

Por aqui igual, Chuva faca pelo menos desde as 7h30....
Nada no radar, lol


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Nov 2019 às 09:29)

Bom dia.

Aqui por Alvalade vai chuviscando fraco com Sol, arco-íris a nascer no Lumiar há mais de meia-hora 

Nota-se um chuvisco mais intenso para o lado das serras de Odivelas. Pela animação de satélite, nota-se que a precipitação vem de NNW mas é bloqueada pelas serras, sendo praticamente residual o que chega a Lisboa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2019 às 09:55)

Bom dia,
Depois de uma noite de morrinha e de nevoeiro, em que as beiras pingavam a fio, esta manhã por cá começou com céu muito nublado, e tudo bem molhado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2019 às 09:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Bom dia,
> Depois de uma noite de morrinha e de nevoeiro, em que as beiras pingavam a fio, esta manhã por cá começou com céu muito nublado, e tudo bem molhado.


Não chove?


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Nov 2019 às 10:08)

Por Sintra não pára de chover ora morrinha ora chuva moderada... mas no radar do IPMA parece estar Sol o que não é verdade!
Até no Sahara chove!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Nov 2019 às 10:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Ricardo, infelizmente a saída 18Z do GFS não é bom exemplo pois é sempre algo exagerada, na actual saída  esse modelo mete quase metade do valor.
> Enfim



Bom dia João, eu sei que as run 6z e 18z do GFS não são de todo as que devemos ter em conta , mas olhando vários modelos vamos vendo uma luz ao fundo do túnel a partir do meio do mês, hoje o ICON juntou.se a festa 

-----------------------
Pela zona alta de Sesimbra vai.se instalando algum nevoeiro , e voltou a chover fraco durante a noite! 15º dia com precipitação  15.6ºc e 90% de HR


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2019 às 10:36)

Chuva fraca bem intensa em Alcabideche. 
Já nos 5,5 mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2019 às 11:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não chove?



O céu está a ficar bem escuro, e o vento sopra de forma moderada, mas ainda não caiu um pingo esta manhã.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2019 às 11:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O céu está a ficar bem escuro, e o vento sopra de forma moderada, mas ainda não caiu um pingo esta manhã.


LOL e aqui ainda não parou a chuva fraca e persistente...


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2019 às 11:23)

ontem na Arrábida com aguaceiro no mar


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2019 às 13:10)

Por aqui já não chove...


----------



## Manuel Amador (11 Nov 2019 às 13:15)

Bom dia

A reportar desde VFX, com chuviscos durante toda a manhã, mas menos frio
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (11 Nov 2019 às 14:18)

Boa Tarde

Chuva fraca/chuvisco durante a madrugada, que rendeu *0,9 mm*. 
Há um ano atrás, a esta hora já ia com quase 30 mm acumulados  Bons tempos  

Por agora, céu nublado com boas abertas. O vento sopra fraco a moderado de N. 

Mínima de hoje: *13,9ºC *
T. Atual: *19,2ºC *
HR: 69% 
Vento: N / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (11 Nov 2019 às 15:55)

Boas!

Tem chovido todos os dias desde o final de Outubro, infelizmente sempre em muito pouca quantidade.

Acumulados na estação do IPMA de Coruche:

Dia1: 0,2mm
Dia 2: 1,8mm
Dia 3: 1,4mm
Dia 4: 1,1mm
Dia 5: 0,2mm
Dia 6: 0,8mm
Dia 7: 2,9mm
Dia 8: 0,3mm
Dia 9: 2,1mm
Dia 10: 0,9mm
Dia 11: 0,7mm

Tantos dias com registo de precipitação e nem um chega aos 5mm...


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2019 às 16:15)

Boa tarde

Depois da chuva fraca e chuviscos do fim de semana,  hoje ainda não choveu, vento aumentou de NW, até 25 Km/h e rajadas à  volta de 30 Km /h e a nebulosidade de estratos e Estratocumulus forma bandas paralelas transversais à direcção do vento parecendo estacionárias. 

16,5°C
72%
As duas primeiras fotos são de hoje, as outras são dos amanheceres de Sábado e Domingo, sempre com algum sol e nuvens estratocumulus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2019 às 16:18)

Boas,
A primeira quinzena de Novembro deste ano vai ficar marcada por chover todos os dias, mas à base de restos.  Aqui em Leiria sempre se safa e mau seria se não fosse assim, visto estar junto ao Litoral e mais para Norte. Lá para os meus lados tem sido uma autêntica desgraça, aliás, dos sistemas montanhosos para Leste ou para Sul tem sido assim. Com entradas destas não se pode esperar melhor...
Madrugada e manhã com chuva fraca. A estação do Aeródromo teve off durante a madrugada mas a de S. Pedro do Moel registou algumas décimas. De manhã, já voltou a estar on e acumulou 2mm.
Vai sendo mostrada uma possível situação mais favorável a partir da segunda quinzena, mas só acredito quando vir.

Neste momento, algum sol, nuvens e muita bruma. Temperatura ronda os 16ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2019 às 16:24)

Fui consultar a estação, o acumulado foi de 6 mm.
Mensal: 57 mm
Lá está não tem sido nada mau, pois grande parte deste acumulado deveu-se a precipitação fraca a moderada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Nov 2019 às 23:12)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui hoje o resto da manhã foi de céu nublado e algumas abertas. Às vezes até parecia que ia chover, mas não choveu. 
Durante a tarde, o céu limpou, e esta noite segue com um luar espetacular, que já não via há algum tempo. 
Por volta das 11:00, houve uma grande queda da pressão atmosférica. Esta passou dos 1021 hpa para os 1013 hpa numa questão de minutos. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,9°C
Mín: 12,6°C
Prec: 0,5 mm
Rajada máxima: 35 km/h (se está assim hoje, nem vou imaginar como estará na sexta. )

*Corroios*
Máx: 19,2°C
Mín: 12,7°C

Agora estão 13,1°C e céu limpo.


----------



## bandevelugo (11 Nov 2019 às 23:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Aqui por Alvalade vai chuviscando fraco com Sol, arco-íris a nascer no Lumiar há mais de meia-hora
> 
> Nota-se um chuvisco mais intenso para o lado das serras de Odivelas. Pela animação de satélite, nota-se que a precipitação vem de NNW mas é bloqueada pelas serras, sendo praticamente residual o que chega a Lisboa.



A imagem é de muito fraca qualidade, mas dá para ter uma ideia do fenómeno ocorrido hoje de manhã na zona do Marquês, em Lisboa: chuviscava sem quaisquer nuvens à vista, fosse por cima ou pelos lados! Literalmente uma massa de chuva/chuvisco a deslocar-se rente ao solo, vinda de norte... E lá está um arco-íris muito baixinho, descolorido, a comprová-lo.

Estes dias têm sido esquisitos!


----------



## bandevelugo (11 Nov 2019 às 23:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Aqui por Alvalade vai chuviscando fraco com Sol, arco-íris a nascer no Lumiar há mais de meia-hora
> 
> Nota-se um chuvisco mais intenso para o lado das serras de Odivelas. Pela animação de satélite, nota-se que a precipitação vem de NNW mas é bloqueada pelas serras, sendo praticamente residual o que chega a Lisboa.



A imagem é de muito fraca qualidade, mas dá para ter uma ideia do fenómeno ocorrido hoje de manhã na zona do Marquês, em Lisboa: chuviscava sem quaisquer nuvens à vista, fosse por cima ou pelos lados! Literalmente uma massa de chuva/chuvisco a deslocar-se rente ao solo, vinda de norte... E lá está um arco-íris muito baixinho, descolorido, a comprová-lo.

Estes dias têm sido esquisitos!


----------



## Pisfip (12 Nov 2019 às 09:25)

Bom dia,
Dia amanheceu com céu geralmente limpo, alguma neblina. Estavam 06º às 08:00


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2019 às 10:03)

Boas

14 graus e uma bela manhã de sol.

@efcm hoje de manhã de cedo andei pela barragem e vi que a ribeira da mula ja corre razoavelmente bem.
A outra linha de água que vai dar a barragem também corre um fio de água.
São boas notícias, tirei várias fotos logo publico.
É bom seguir as estações e respectivos acumulados, mas indo ao terreno ficamos logo com outra noção do que verdadeiramente choveu, conclusão, fiquei bem agradado com o que vi, alguma recuperação.


----------



## MSantos (12 Nov 2019 às 10:21)

Bom dia! 

Manhã ensolarada aqui por Coruche ainda que com algumas nuvens. Hoje deverá ser o primeiro dia sem precipitação deste mês.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Nov 2019 às 10:23)

Bom dia.

Hoje amanheceu com céu limpo, temperatura nos 12ºC e muito sol para começar bem o dia, mas entretanto o céu encobriu por completo e parece que já chuvisca na zona norte de Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2019 às 10:24)

Bom dia 

Já esteve sol mas agora a encobrir, Lisboa, zona aeroporto.

15,8°C
59%
A última foto foi às 9:35, A1, sentido N-S. As outras agora, na 2a circular e A1 sentido S-N.















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (12 Nov 2019 às 12:00)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Manhã ensolarada aqui por Coruche ainda que com algumas nuvens. Hoje deverá ser o primeiro dia sem precipitação deste mês.



A manhã ensolarada deu lugar a uma manhã enevoada! Desde o meu último post o céu foi ficando cada vez mais nublado e agora está encoberto. Tinha dito que não chovia hoje, mas agora já não tenho assim tanta certeza...


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2019 às 12:25)

Para cá dão chuva fraca lá para às 18h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2019 às 13:18)

A manhã por cá começou logo com sol e já vinha até "quentinho", mas durou pouco tempo, agora sigo com céu parcialmente nublado.

Parece que algumas nascentes já "acordaram", nomeadamente a cascata da fórnea, na Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.


----------



## Manuel Amador (12 Nov 2019 às 13:25)

Boa tarde

Fotos do final da manhã, na Portela Loures. O céu limpo matinal deu lugar a céu subitamente nublado.

A sensação térmica de frio e mais elevada que ontem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (12 Nov 2019 às 14:06)

Boa tarde

A reportar desde algures no Concelho de VFX 16 graus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (12 Nov 2019 às 14:31)

Boa Tarde

Ontem à tarde, o céu manteve-se com boas abertas mas o vento acelerou bem. Nalgumas zonas da cidade, onde se formam "túneis" de vento, até custava caminhar tais eram as rajadas 

Hoje segue tudo bem mais calmo  O dia começou com boas abertas, mas rapidamente se encobriu a partir do meio da manhã. Neste momento está a querer abrir novamente.

Ontem: *13,9ºC / 19,8ºC / 0,9 mm 
*
Mínima de hoje: *12,2ºC *
T. Atual: *17,0ºC *
HR: 66% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2019 às 14:33)

17,1°C
67%
Vento NW fraco variável < 10 Km/h
Encoberto com Estratocumulus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pisfip (12 Nov 2019 às 14:46)

Olá,

O dia tornou-se nublado e estão 14º. O chuvisco já está a cair, antes do que estava previsto.


----------



## Pisfip (12 Nov 2019 às 14:50)

Visitei a Fórnea ontem, local já muito bem referenciado nestas alturas. Está um espetáculo digno de registos. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Nov 2019 às 15:00)

Boas,
Regressa a chuva a Leiria, embora fraca como tem sido regra. 
Entretanto, tenho visto posts no Alentejo com céu limpo hoje  Realidades completamente diferentes e nestas situações à base de restos, as diferenças são ainda mais assinaláveis. 

Em termos de temperatura, a manhã de hoje começou fria, mas no geral durante o dia não tem estado frio. Algo que a partir de quinta parece mudar.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2019 às 15:27)

Abertas com sol ainda morno.
Mantem-se 16,7°C








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2019 às 16:07)

Pisfip disse:


> Visitei a Fórnea ontem, local já muito bem referenciado nestas alturas. Está um espetáculo digno de registos.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Por acaso já hoje publiquei um vídeo sobre essa mesma cascata da fórnea, e é muito bom sinal, que ele já corre, agora esperemos que ela se mantenha assim nos próximos meses, pois é razão pela qual a chuva vao continuando pelo inverno, e primavera fora.


----------



## srr (12 Nov 2019 às 16:08)

Abrantes ;

Cai uma "espécie de bruma" do Céu, escuro.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Nov 2019 às 16:25)

Já chove aqui em Alenquer! Mto escuro ja a esta hora, 14ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Nov 2019 às 16:49)

Chuva fraca por Alvalade.


----------



## Candy (12 Nov 2019 às 17:39)

Boas

Devo dizer que em Peniche está a passar um "negrume" :O Está a entrar em terra de NW para SE. Tudo negro... 
Vento e frio.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2019 às 20:09)

Boas

13 graus
0,5 mm

As ditas fotos da zona.

Quinta do Pisão bem verdejante.

Entretanto partilho uma das lagoas que foi remodelada na altura da secura.
Já acumulou alguma coisa! 

















Ribeira da Mula finalmente a correr!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2019 às 20:13)

Hoje foi dia de apanha da azeitona... a manhã começou bem boa com um sol quente e agradável... a partir das 15h começou a morrinha com períodos de chuva fraca a moderada... ficou complicado mas foi até ao fim do dia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2019 às 20:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> 13 graus
> 0,5 mm
> ...



É um pouco estranho essas duas elevações que breve formarão duas ilhas no meio da barragem, assim que ela estiver cheia, talvez seja para plantarem árvores ribeirinhas, pelo menos é a sensação que me dá.
É bom ver que aos poucos as linhas de água começam a "acordar", pois é sinal que a chuva já está a recarregar bem os solos, principalmente por aí, na tua zona.

@luismeteo3, hoje apesar do céu muito nublado, e por volta das 15: 30, dáva-me a sensação que vinha lá uma boa chuvada, mas enganei-me porque não caiu um pingo.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2019 às 20:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É um pouco estranho essas duas elevações que breve formarão duas ilhas no meio da barragem, assim que ela estiver cheia, talvez seja para plantarem árvores ribeirinhas, pelo menos é a sensação que me dá.
> É bom ver que aos poucos as linhas de água começam a "acordar", pois é sinal que a chuva já está a recarregar bem os solos, principalmente por aí, na tua zona.
> 
> @luismeteo3, hoje apesar do céu muito nublado, e por volta das 15: 30, dáva-me a sensação que vinha lá uma boa chuvada, mas enganei-me porque não caiu um pingo.



Esta linha de água não representa a rede hidrográfica do concelho,pois ha muitas que se mantêm secas, mas são bons sinais sem duvida. 
Julgo que será para fixar alguma espécie na zona, na referida lagoa via de vez enquando uma outra garça real.
É apenas uma explicação possível.
------
Quinta feira vai ser forte e feio, para Alcabideche o Gfs mete vento medio a 61 km/h.
É bom que o ipma não leve isto de forma leviana...


----------



## remember (12 Nov 2019 às 21:01)

Chove com alguma vontade
Quem diria...
Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2019 às 21:05)

Pisfip disse:


> Visitei a Fórnea ontem, local já muito bem referenciado nestas alturas. Está um espetáculo digno de registos.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Este ano estive aí duas vezes, ficámos bem frustrados a cascata não corria nada, só havia agua a montante da cascata.
Enfim tipico de zonas calcárias.
Boa foto! Aconselho muito essa zona, subir ao topo da fórnea é simplesmente incrível, que vista.


----------



## efcm (12 Nov 2019 às 23:33)

Este domingo andei pela parte superior da serra de Sintra, e gostei do que vi os terrenos estão todos húmidos, e por todo o lado estão a aparecer cogumelos, o que revela bem da humidade que está na serra.

Algumas linhas de água já correm, pouco mas correm.

Agora é esperar que a chuva continue de preferência com acumulados maiores.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Nov 2019 às 23:53)

Boas! Dia frio por Coimbra, com algum chuvisco agora ao fim da noite, nada de especial. Amanhã teremos uma ligeira subida da temperatura, mas depois quinta desce bem e teremos o primeiro nevão a sério da temporada


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Nov 2019 às 00:18)

Boa noite, 
Hoje o dia começou com o céu bem limpo, mas ao longo do dia foi-se tornando muito nublado, até ao ponto de, ao final da tarde, não se ver o sol. Apesar dos céus ameaçadores, não caiu nem uma pinga hoje.   

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,0°C
Mín: 11,1°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 18,6°C
Mín: 10,6°C 

Agora estão 16,0°C e céu limpo. Está um tempo um pouco estranho lá fora, porque está mais quente agora do que às 7 da tarde, e isso até nem é muito habitual. Amanhã teremos os restos da frente que afetou o Minho (sobretudo o Alto Minho) e na quinta teremos uma situação bem interessante, com muito vento, alguma chuva e tempo frio. Uma situação bem invernal!  

Veremos o que acontece...


----------



## Pisfip (13 Nov 2019 às 00:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Este ano estive aí duas vezes, ficámos bem frustrados a cascata não corria nada, só havia agua a montante da cascata.
> Enfim tipico de zonas calcárias.
> Boa foto! Aconselho muito essa zona, subir ao topo da fórnea é simplesmente incrível, que vista.







É incrível sim. Não é para qualquer par de botas ainda para mais nesta altura. Este fenómeno tem uma curta duração de tempo, o rebentamento da nascente é súbito e vai diminuindo e reduzindo o caudal rapidamente. É o que se tem verificado em anos anteriores. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Nov 2019 às 01:06)

Dias tapados continuam, diria para ai mais de 18 dias sem céu completamente limpo. Nem o S. Martinho fez das suas...

Acumulado mensal segue em *34,7 mm* no 17º dia consecutivo de chuva, vai bem mas atenção que é o 2 mês mais chuvoso do ano.

Fim-de-semana promete uma mínima a rondar os 5ºC


----------



## jamestorm (13 Nov 2019 às 01:13)

Aqui em Alenquer está a levantar vento, ainda há pouco fui à varanda e vai aumentando de intensidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2019 às 08:50)

Boas

Mais 2 mm.
Cheguei aos 60 mm(aqueles  dois primeiros dias do mês que acumulei 23 mm fizeram alguma diferença em relação a outras zonas, assim como o efeito orografico)
18 dias seguidos de precipitação que parece que vao terminar nos 20 dias, pois sabado nao deverá chover.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Nov 2019 às 09:21)

Bom dia.

Hoje amanheceu com céu pouco nublado e 16ºC. Pouco tempo depois saí de casa e estava a chover  Agora céu parcialmente nublado por Alvalade, com boas abertas.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Nov 2019 às 09:57)

chuva forte em Alenquer  neste momento!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Nov 2019 às 11:38)

Bom dia, 
Hoje de madrugada passou a frente, acumulando 0,5 mm, com uma rajada máxima de 31 km/h, também durante a manhã.  
Entretanto, durante a manhã ocorreu um outro aguaceiro, acumulando mais 0,3 mm. O acumulado diário segue nos 0,8 mm.  

Agora estão 17,6°C e céu pouco nublado. Às vezes vem uma ou outra nuvem com uns farrapos, mas sem acumular.


----------



## GSM2046 (13 Nov 2019 às 11:46)

Com a ajuda do AA aí vem o fluxo de ar polar de NW


----------



## RStorm (13 Nov 2019 às 12:11)

Bom dia

Ontem, o céu voltou a encobrir novamente e caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde/inicio da noite. Mais tarde, a passagem da frente durante a madrugada trouxe também chuva fraca, por vezes moderada.
Tanto ontem como hoje, o acumulado foi de *1,5 mm* 

Agora sigo novamente com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de NW. Hoje ainda deverá ser calmo, amanhã é que já vamos ter um vendaval à bom inverno português  

Extremos de ontem: *12,2ºC / 17,5ºC / 1,5 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *15,3ºC *
T. Atual: *18,4ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Nov 2019 às 14:44)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui esta manhã ainda se viu o sol, mas foi por pouco tempo, o dia tem sido marcado pelo céu nublado, e tempo fresco, ainda caiu uns aguaceiros durante a madrugada.


----------



## Manuel Amador (13 Nov 2019 às 14:50)

Bom dia

Ainda nos arredores de Lisboa perto do Tejo

Céu nublado mas sem chuva, 18 graus

Esta chuva ainda que importante não é suficiente foram muitos dias sem chuva a sério, os últimos grandes valores de pricipitsvso foram em Março de 2018 salvo erro. 









Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2019 às 15:52)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-maritimo-2019.10036/pagina-2#post-748870


https://beachcam.meo.pt/newsroom/2019/11/onda-na-nazare-assusta-e-deixa-4-pessoas-feridas-video/


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2019 às 16:26)

Depois dos chuviscos o céu abriu para 1/8 de estratocumulus. 
16,4°C
74%
NW fraco < 16 Km/h
Sol e céu azul bonito.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Nov 2019 às 19:40)

Este inicio de noite segue já bem fresca, e já com muito orvalho presente nas ervas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Nov 2019 às 19:41)

Só agora é que realmente vi que ano atípico estamos, não só em termos de chuva. A pressão mínima por cá nunca baixou dos 1000 hPa, máxima absoluta de 32,7ºC (10ºC abaixo de 2018), e até agora dos piores acumulados anuais da década. Ainda é possível passarmos 2013 caso chova bastante no próximo mês e meio. 

As mínimas de Novembro têm sido mais altas que o habitual devido à constante presença de nebulosidade e vento. Tenho registos constantes acima dos 10ºC quando a média aqui é 8,6ºC. 

Máxima: *16,7ºC*
Mínima e atual: *12,9ºC
*
Acumulados constantes de 2 mm por dia, é bom mas é tão pãozinho sem sal...


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2019 às 22:11)

Estão a começar a cair umas pingas aqui...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2019 às 22:30)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia nublado, mas desta vez sem chuva sendo que a mesma apenas caiu durante a madrugada. Temperatura agradável, mas ao longo do dia foi sendo notável a descida da temperatura. 
*4.1mm* acumulados durante a madrugada.

O dia de amanhã promete ser bem invernoso com chuva, vento e frio. O pior será mesmo a sensação bastante desagradável que o vento irá causar.


----------



## Pisfip (13 Nov 2019 às 23:37)

Boa noite,

Chuvisco fraco novamente. Estão 13º


----------



## jamestorm (14 Nov 2019 às 00:34)

ha pouco um aguaceiro fraco, com algum vento de repente. 14ºC


----------



## celsomartins84 (14 Nov 2019 às 06:36)

Bom dia,  acordei com o barulho do vento e da chuva..
são rajadas fortissimas 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2019 às 07:41)

Boas, 

2 mm
Chove fraco e vento forte. 
Até ao momento rajada máxima de 76 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2019 às 08:55)

Rajada de 89 km/h...
(Pai do Vento, Alcabideche)

Isto está a ficar bem agressivo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2019 às 08:55)

Bom dia.

Manhã com vários aguaceiros. Esperava mais frio, tendo em conta que a mínima prevista para hoje em Lisboa é de 10ºC. Muito provavelmente aproximar-se-á desses valores só logo à noite.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Nov 2019 às 09:01)

Bom dia,
Chuva aqui em Alenquer. O vento de noite chegou a ouvir se bem, mas agora esta calmo.
Frio tb nada demais, estao 11 graus.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2019 às 09:24)

Bom dia a todos! Chuva moderada a forte agora. Também choveu razoável durante a noite.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2019 às 09:27)

Trovão agora!


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2019 às 09:28)

Bom dia,
Por cá foi mais uma madrugada fresca, com 10.4ºC, e ainda caiu uns aguaceiros, já está manhã começou com sol, e céu parcialmente nublado, e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2019 às 09:30)

Continua a trovoada...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Nov 2019 às 09:59)

Bom dia, 
O resto do dia de ontem foi de céu pouco nublado. Às vezes vinham algumas nuvens com alguma gota, mas nada acumulou. 

Dados de ontem:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 19,0°C
Mín: 13,2°C
Prec: 0,8 mm
Rajada máxima: 31,4 km/h

*Corroios*
Máx: 19,2°C
Mín: 12,9°C
___________________
Esta madrugada foi tempestuosa. O vento chegou aos 43 km/h de rajada máxima e houve 2 aguaceiros fortes que renderam 1,5 mm.  
Entretanto há pouco caiu uma chuvada, acumulando mais 0,3 mm. O acumulado segue nos 1,8 mm.  Ao nível de temperaturas, estas estão a descer e estão agora 12,6°C.  O vento, curiosamente, acalmou durante a manhã. 
Finalmente, após tanto tempo, um dia com alguma ação por aqui!


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2019 às 10:12)

Acabaram de cair mais uns bons aguaceiros,


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2019 às 10:54)

Vento forte sopra a 55 km/h.
4 mm


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2019 às 11:18)

Aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoada vão-se sucedendo... à pouco caiu cá uma bomba... dessa vez também caiu granizo.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2019 às 11:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoada vão-se sucedendo... à pouco caiu cá uma bomba... dessa vez também caiu granizo.




Esteve valente aí


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2019 às 11:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esteve valente aí


Isso mesmo!    Eu estava na junta de freguesia de São Mamede e por isso não pude tirar fotos. De repente ficou tudo escuro e caiu a bomba... tremeu tudo!


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Nov 2019 às 11:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoada vão-se sucedendo... à pouco caiu cá uma bomba... dessa vez também caiu granizo.


Então mas não andas a apanhar azeitona?


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2019 às 11:26)

Davidmpb disse:


> Então mas não andas a apanhar azeitona?


Acabei ontem! Graças a Deus... andar na azeitona com chuva forte e trovoada não é bom.


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2019 às 11:45)

bom aguaceiro  e vento


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2019 às 11:49)

Está a aumentar o vento e por vezes continua-se a ouvir trovoada ao longe...


----------



## criz0r (14 Nov 2019 às 11:52)

Bom dia,

Aguaceiros moderados acompanhados de rajadas de vento que por enquanto não assustam.
Acumulado total de *1mm* desde a meia noite e rajada máxima de *51km/h* pelas 3h da madrugada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2019 às 11:56)

Está a ficar bem escuro por aqui. As células no litoral prometem animação...

Edit: Aqui ficou de noite! Já começou a chova forte, vento e trovoada...


----------



## jamestorm (14 Nov 2019 às 12:09)

chuva forte agora  grande carga!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Nov 2019 às 12:11)

Bom dia pessoal,

Wind chill a fazer.se sentir bem pela zona alta Sesimbra , com o aumento da intensidade do vento !   Temperatura nos 14.3ºc , e acumulado de 3.8mm , o vento na localidade da Azoia sopra a uma velocidade aproximada de 45km,h , e com rajada máxima até ao momento de 77km,h


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2019 às 12:11)

Boas,
Aguaceiro forte acompanhado de granizo por Leiria. 
Ouviu-se também um trovão, mas nada mais...


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2019 às 12:19)

E depois de uma manhã de aguaceiros moderados, e vento moderado, parece que a tarde segue pelo mesmo caminho, a água fria, ao tocar nas mãos, simplesmente parece que ficas com elas congeladas, parece que tudo isto é apenas o inicio de um outono, que ainda agora começou.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Nov 2019 às 12:22)

Chuva torrencial agora aqui a Norte de Alenquer, mesmo antes de ir Almoçar!! Mas deixa cair! 

Edit: vem com trovoada, dois trovões seguidos!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2019 às 12:25)

jamestorm disse:


> Chuva torrencial agora aqui a Norte de Alenquer, mesmo antes de ir Almoçar!! Mas deixa cair!
> 
> Edit: vem com trovoada, dois trovões seguidos!



É uma boa linha


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2019 às 12:27)

Isto por aqui está agreste...












Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2019 às 12:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> É uma boa linha



também vem aqui direção ao ribatejo sul  espero que não enfraqueça muito ao passar o Tejo...


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2019 às 12:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> É uma boa linha



É essa mesma linha que está a trazer um bom tempo invernal, com vento moderado, com rajadas por vezes fortes, e com aguaceiros moderados, e o céu está a ficar muito escuro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2019 às 12:33)

Chuvada forte com rajadas de vento forte e trovoada por Alvalade


----------



## Tonton (14 Nov 2019 às 12:34)

por aqui !


----------



## RStorm (14 Nov 2019 às 12:38)

Bom dia
Tal como esperado, dia bem invernal  Tempo bem fresco com vento moderado a forte, acompanhado de rajadas intensas.
Em termos de chuva, ocorreram aguaceiros fortes durante a madrugada que renderam *3,6 mm*. Desde aí até agora, não choveu mais. Mas parece que não vai demorar muito a voltar  
A mínima de ontem foi batida, passando a ser *14,7ºC *

Extremos de ontem: *14,7ºC / 18,8ºC / 1,5 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *12,3ºC *
T. Atual: *15,6ºC *
HR: 55% 
Vento: NW / 25,3 Km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2019 às 12:39)

Trovão bem potente no Campo Grande!


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Nov 2019 às 12:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Chuvada forte com rajadas de vento forte e trovoada por Alvalade


Vista para Norte, a partir da ESCS, Benfica:


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2019 às 12:44)

já chove


----------



## RStorm (14 Nov 2019 às 12:45)

E de repente, o tempo escureceu bastante. Vem aí obra!


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2019 às 12:45)

Boas!

Manhã de tempo frio, ventoso e com aguaceiros por vezes intensos aqui por Coruche.


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2019 às 12:49)

belo temporal agora


----------



## RStorm (14 Nov 2019 às 12:50)

Aguaceiro fraco. A parte mais intensa passou ao lado.
O vento é que enlouqueceu...


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Nov 2019 às 12:52)

Coimbra à 3 horas atrás






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (14 Nov 2019 às 13:01)

Manhã de aguaceiros com pouco granizo e  alguma trovoada. De momento não chove. Neste momento registo 10,3 °C. HR 64 %HR.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Nov 2019 às 13:01)

Finalmente, tempo de inverno de jeito! 
Trovoada, rajadas fortes, tempo fresco, granizo...  Está a cair chuva a potes! Nuns minutos acumulou quase 1 mm, sendo que o acumulado diário segue nos 2,8 mm. 

PS: Abrandou agora. 3,1 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2019 às 13:04)

Rajada de 93 km/h!!!
O poder do costume...
7 mm


----------



## squidward (14 Nov 2019 às 13:13)

Boa um trovão ao longe  ao tempo que já não ouvia essa melodia.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Nov 2019 às 13:13)

Continua com vários trovões!! Área muito escura a Noroeste e Oeste daqui!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Nov 2019 às 13:16)

Chuva forte finalmente, ao fim de 2 semanas chuviscos  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2019 às 13:25)

Instantes depois da passagem do 2º aguaceiro, pelas 12h50. Vista para sul desde Alvalade.




20191114_125055-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## celsomartins84 (14 Nov 2019 às 13:31)

Trovão.. forte aguaceiro

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (14 Nov 2019 às 13:39)

Aguaceiro forte


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2019 às 13:44)

Que grande carga de água acompanhada de trovoada que caiu à pouco... ainda chove moderado.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2019 às 14:10)

Boa tarde

Belas células. A configuração das bigornas parece indicar granizo, aqui na Póvoa ainda não caiu. Rajadas fortes.
Vista para WNW agora:











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (14 Nov 2019 às 14:11)

novamente chuva forte, bastante fria !! e está negro, vem lá mais 
12ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2019 às 14:29)

Outra bomba...  

E outra carga de água valente acompanhada de granizo!


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2019 às 14:30)

acabou de chegar outra linha, que vinha com este aspecto, já está a chover


----------



## squidward (14 Nov 2019 às 14:33)

Aguaceiro forte


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2019 às 14:39)

Depois de um periodo de Sol por volta das 13h o tempo voltou a encobrir. Neste momento temos um ambiente muito escuro e pesado e vai chovendo. Pelo radar, parece que a parte mais intensa do aguaceiro está ainda em aproximação. 

Está frio!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2019 às 14:50)

Mais um aguaceiro forte com algum granizo à mistura e outro trovão  Sempre é melhor que nada, mas as saudades de uma bela trovoada já são muitas. 
É notável a descida de temperatura após cada aguaceiro, como é normal.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2019 às 14:51)

Registo das últimas "bombas", todas da linha das 12h30 aproximadamente; todas superiores a +100 kA.
















A de Loures bateu todas: *+153 kA*, mas...






... esta descarga perto das Berlengas é um fenómeno: *-351 kA




*


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2019 às 14:55)

Aguaceiro forte a começar. 
Arco-Íris a ENE do último aguaceiro que passou (fraco a moderado).





Vista WNW





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2019 às 15:15)

Granizo pequeno misturado na chuva moderada a forte, às 15:00.
Célula da Póvoa/Alverca







Segue-se uma boa aberta.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Nov 2019 às 15:15)

Há pouco houve uma rajada de 52 km/h. 
Ultrapassou o até então recorde anual de 51 km/h de 6 de março.


----------



## Dematos (14 Nov 2019 às 15:30)

Por aqui vai caíndo umas pingas; muito vento; muito nublado com o céu de vez em quando a querer abrir!!


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2019 às 15:43)

Mais um aguaceiro. O vento agora está fraco, inferior mesmo a 10 Km/h.
Os Cb chegam aqui já a desconjuntar-se.

14,1°C
74%








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2019 às 15:47)

Mais um belo aguaceiro por Alvalade, acompanhado de fortes rajadas de vento e granizo.

Já perdi a conta aos aviões que borregaram


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2019 às 15:55)

E volta o sol e o vento, rajadas a aumentar de intensidade, a rondar os 30 Km/h.
Finalmente surgiram muitas poças no descampado.
Fotos mais logo. 


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (14 Nov 2019 às 16:00)

Boa tarde

Nesta altura voltou o Sol a Samora, mas junto ao cruzamento do do Campo de tiro caiu uma árvore de grande porte, junto algumas fotos da  zona de Coruche debaixo da celula
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (14 Nov 2019 às 16:15)

Pois, foram várias perto da minha casa aqui em Alenquer, sentiram-se bem, até estremeceu! Continuam sempre aguaceiros fortes, espaçados por abertas ,11 ºC.



StormRic disse:


> Registo das últimas "bombas", todas da linha das 12h30 aproximadamente; todas superiores a +100 kA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Nov 2019 às 16:15)

Há pouco ocorreu mais um aguaceiro. O acumulado diário segue nos 4,6 mm, quase 5 mm.  
O vento continua bastante forte e a temperatura está a descer em pique e está nos 13,6ºC. Sensação térmica gelada neste momento.


----------



## srr (14 Nov 2019 às 16:26)

Abrantes,

Ja superou as previsoes em termos de mm

Já soma 9mm, em cima do pluviometro, porque as células como sabemos são muito localizadas.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Nov 2019 às 16:30)

Trovão audível por Benfica. Muito vento, nem vale a pena abrir o guarda-chuva.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2019 às 16:59)

A tarde aqui tem sido bem regada por aguaceiros fracos e moderados, bem como o vento moderado que também marca a presença, aumentando e bem a sensação de frio.
Ainda se ouviu um trovão, por volta das 14 horas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Nov 2019 às 17:05)

Dia de Outono mais à seria por cá, finalmente  O vento por Sesimbra acalmou bastante, e o acumulado vai nos 5.5mm, por Azeitão bem menos, 1.5mm, já sabemos que com a lotaria do pós-frontal é assim  As cores de Outono onde ainda existe folhagem estão no auge , ficam uns registos do dia de ontem e de hoje! 

*Dia 13 ( Quarta-feira)*




Autumn by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Autumn by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Autumn by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Autumn by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

*Dia 14 (Quinta-feira)*




Autumn by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Autumn by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Autumn by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

Nesta última, visíveis alguns tímidos mammatus 




Autumn, and shy mammatus by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## fhff (14 Nov 2019 às 17:07)

Estava um CB enorme a Nordeste do aeroporto de Lisboa. Vim buscar um familiar e o avião só aterrou à segunda... Teve de borregar na primeira tentativa.... 
EM Sintra estava bastante vento e acumulei 7 mm,  até às 13H00, com aguaceiros pontuais de grande intensidade... A temperatura baixava logo 3° para os 11°C.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2019 às 17:16)

Tiagolco disse:


> Trovão audível por Benfica. Muito vento, nem vale a pena abrir o guarda-chuva.













Cai agora na Póvoa mais um aguaceiro moderado a forte, com granizo misturado até 3-4 mm.

O estado do solo é este:






Na rua algumas poças mais extensas mas nada de importante, os acumulados são rápidos mas curtos, 2 a 3 mm talvez.






Alguma nova convecção embebida nas zonas de precipitação recente, mas no geral as células perdem força no trajecto de NW após passarem as zonas de maior altitude.


----------



## fhff (14 Nov 2019 às 17:20)

Chove torrencial na Portela.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2019 às 17:28)

Trovão potente que fez estremecer aqui na Póvoa, descarga perto do rio, 72 kA :






A célula da direita neste trio foi a responsável. Entretanto a célula da esquerda deve ter largado bastante granizo na A8, bifurcação com a A21.
Foi um dos raros ecos vermelhos observáveis hoje neste cortejo de células de NW:


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2019 às 17:38)

fhff disse:


> Chove torrencial na Portela.



Terá sido a célula do eco vermelho na A8, pelas 17:00, que entretanto chegou aí mas já em eco amarelo.






Até agora não houve DEA's a sul do vale do Tejo, excepto na zona de Portalegre.

A célula que passou na Póvoa, produzindo uma DEA de 72 kA, chegou às 17:20 a Setúbal.


----------



## TekClub (14 Nov 2019 às 17:41)

grande carga de agua por aqui nunca vi chover tanto em tao pouco tempo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2019 às 18:03)

Volta trovoada e está perto... Aguaceiro muito forte!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Nov 2019 às 18:16)

Tal como previsto, mínima do dia batida agora ! *11.8ºc* 

Edit: Relâmpago visível do lado Sul da serra


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2019 às 18:18)

Aguaceiro forte com granizo em Loures há instantes.

Temperatura atual de 12,5°C, sendo que já foi aos 11,5°C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2019 às 18:25)

A trovoada começa agora a roncar, e vi um relampago vindo da zona da serra que iluminou o céu todo.
Começa a cair agora uma boa chuvada.


----------



## remember (14 Nov 2019 às 18:26)

Boas,

Finalmente alguma animação, só retirava o frio, até fico com as mãos geladas lol

Chove com alguma intensidade por Benfica, lá por casa tenho que ver o que se passa com o rain gauge que não tem assumido nada e está com a bateria a vermelho mas nas redondezas duas estações já com acumulados próximos dos 10 mm, quem diria...

Rajada máxima de 34 km/h, acordei durante a noite com rajadas fortes

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (14 Nov 2019 às 18:27)

Se tiverem com falta de ar podem vir para Peniche. Está só um ventinho... 

Irra que desde a noite passada...

Upssssss.... Chuva torrencial!


----------



## Candy (14 Nov 2019 às 18:28)

Se tiverem com falta de ar podem vir para Peniche. Está só um ventinho... 

Irra que desde a noite passada...

Upssssss.... Chuva torrencial! 
Granizo!!!!! Que cargaaaaa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2019 às 18:34)

Trovão agora mesmo.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2019 às 18:36)

Muitos relâmpagos em Leiria. 
Grande bomba agora...

EDIT: valente granizada!!


----------



## remember (14 Nov 2019 às 18:39)

Parece tipo lotaria...







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2019 às 18:42)

Valente saraivada há instantes em Loures.


----------



## dvieira (14 Nov 2019 às 18:43)

Trovoada neste momento por aqui acompanhada por vezes de granizo.


----------



## remember (14 Nov 2019 às 18:44)

Fotos da estação da Póvoa e do parque urbano de Santa Iria de Azóia.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (14 Nov 2019 às 18:46)

Mais festa...

Quando o comboio parou no oriente caia granizo






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (14 Nov 2019 às 18:47)

Beeeemmmmm... Caiu mas caiu forte!

Estava eu a dizer... Desde a noite passada que o vento está muito forte em Peniche. Sei que já houve uma ocorrência, pelo menos, por queda de estrutura ou coisa parecida, mas não tenho informação se é grande; pequena; do quê é; nem em que zona do concelho foi.
Ceto é que passei a última noite a ouvir coisas a ranger na rua. Parece que esta noite vai pelo mesmo caminho.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2019 às 18:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Muitos relâmpagos em Leiria.
> Grande bomba agora...
> 
> EDIT: valente granizada!!


Podes crer! Está uma noite de aguaceiros fortes e trovoada!


----------



## squidward (14 Nov 2019 às 18:56)

Bem mas que belo dia. Há minutos  caiu mais uma carga de água aqui na zona de Unhos/Catujal. Por volta das 17h fez um trovão tão forte que até se sentiu a onda de choque nas janelas.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Nov 2019 às 18:58)

trovoada aqui em Alenquer! ja foram 2 seguidos embora ainda esteja longe!


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2019 às 19:02)

Belo eco amarelo-laranja aqui por cima... chuva bem forte e trovoada continua...


----------



## dvieira (14 Nov 2019 às 19:03)

Enorme trovoada aqui mas que agora já acalmou. Aguaceiros com granizo com já alguma dimensão. A temperatura estava nos 9º C com estes aguaceiros baixou aos 6,8 º C


----------



## celsomartins84 (14 Nov 2019 às 19:04)

Muito vento e granizo agora por Alfeizerão..

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (14 Nov 2019 às 19:08)

Pelo o radar parece que vêm mais células. Espero que esta noite prometa. Já algum tempo que não tinha por esta zona este espéctáculo. Não sei se repararam mas o IPMA lançou aviso amarelo de trovoada para vários distritos incluindo o de Santarém por causa da trovoada das 19h ás 22h.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2019 às 19:18)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Valente saraivada há instantes em Loures.



Fotos tiradas alguns minutos depois de parar de cair. Depois de tirar as fotos peguei em algumas pedras e ainda tinham 1cm de diâmetro, tratando-se assim de saraiva (0-5mm: granizo | >5mm: saraiva).


----------



## jamestorm (14 Nov 2019 às 19:26)

bem que dia...volta à carga!! bem forte!
Há mto tempo que não vinha um dia de Outono assim!


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2019 às 19:43)

trovoada!


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2019 às 19:54)

Passou há bocado mais uma trovoada, que ainda dexou mais uma chuvada com granizo á mistura, se bem que durou poucos minutos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Nov 2019 às 20:00)

Chuvada neste momento!!!  
PS: Foi de curta duração. 5,9 mm de acumulado diário neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2019 às 20:04)




----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2019 às 20:41)

Que grande aguaceiro neste momento em Alcabideche. 
O termómetro do carro marca 8 graus


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2019 às 20:57)

Continuam os aguaceiros fortes...


----------



## Dematos (14 Nov 2019 às 21:19)

Aguaceiros curtos de vez em quando. Entre as 18h/18:30  alguns trovões/ relãmpagos, ao lado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Nov 2019 às 21:32)

Chuva forte em Azeitão  Que saudades de a ouvir bater assim na janela, estão 11.1°c, e está oficialmente aberta a época da lareira 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (14 Nov 2019 às 22:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Dia de Outono mais à seria por cá, finalmente  O vento por Sesimbra acalmou bastante, e o acumulado vai nos 5.5mm, por Azeitão bem menos, 1.5mm, já sabemos que com a lotaria do pós-frontal é assim  As cores de Outono onde ainda existe folhagem estão no auge , ficam uns registos do dia de ontem e de hoje!
> 
> *Dia 13 ( Quarta-feira)*
> 
> ...


Naturalmente belíssimas  O tempo tem sido pouco para observar e registar as cores outonais cá por cima; vou-me, portanto, deliciando com as tuas


----------



## Aspvl (14 Nov 2019 às 22:18)

Vêem-se relâmpagos na A8 pela zona do Bombarral. Chove forte também!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Nov 2019 às 22:25)

Entretanto ocorreram mais uns aguaceiros, que renderam mais 1 mm. O acumulado diário segue nos 6,9 mm.  A temperatura atual já está abaixo dos 10°C, nos 9,8°C. O vento, esse neste momento é nulo.  

Não deverá chover muito mais, já que os aguaceiros estão a ir para sudoeste e o céu está a limpar.


----------



## meko60 (14 Nov 2019 às 23:40)

Boa noite.
Finalmente o frio . Estão 10,2ºC com vento nulo e 81% de HR,o acumulado de hoje é de 3,5mm.


----------



## rick80 (14 Nov 2019 às 23:44)

Volta a cair um aguaceiro com alguma intensidade. Faz-se ouvir bem

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Nov 2019 às 00:05)

Termino o dia com *9,5ºC*, valor mínimo diário.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Nov 2019 às 00:09)

Belo festival de bigornas e arco-iris hoje.

Vi um relâmpago pela primeira vez em muito tempo, para norte de Lisboa pelas 19h. 
Rio de Mouro acumulou* 8,3 mm *


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Nov 2019 às 00:51)

Chuvada agora por Carnaxide. É o aguaceiro mais forte desta noite.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Nov 2019 às 01:08)

Não acho este frio nada de especial, agora estão 9ºC e bem suportáveis. A comunicação social fala do frio que está como se fosse o inverno árctico. 
Entretanto ainda há pouco um aguaceiro bem forte com granizo. 
Noite de outono, como ha mto não havia e foi bem desejada, mas não esta frio para dramas. Estamos algo mal habituados por causa dos Invernos amenos da ultima década. .


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2019 às 01:39)

Vim da rua agora.
Notável a calma total do vento.
E o primeiro registo de temperatura abaixo dos 10ºC neste Outono: *9,6ºC* com 76%.
Belo luar lá bem no alto!

Tudo graças a esta grande aberta, antes da próxima leva de células no fluxo de NNW (é intrigante a calma do vento mantendo-se o rápido movimento das nuvens):


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Nov 2019 às 01:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Naturalmente belíssimas  O tempo tem sido pouco para observar e registar as cores outonais cá por cima; vou-me, portanto, deliciando com as tuas


Obrigado João, mas fazes o favor de arranjar ai um tempinho para nos brindares com os  teus "arranjos " outonais  

--------------------------

Despeço-me com 9.1°c, e possível aguaceiro a chegar, ótimo para adormecer 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (15 Nov 2019 às 01:59)

01h55... e o que eu tenho a relatar a esta hora a partir de Peniche?

BEm, nem é bom... Não me atrevo sequer a abrir os estores da janela a norte!!! E estou no centro da cidade... Não quero nem imaginar como estará junto à estrada marginal norte, na península de Peniche.
Pelo que sei à hora de jantar já não se via vivalma na rua por aquelas bandas.
Isto não é uma rajada... isto é vento médio 

Raio da estação do Cabo Carvoeiro que nunca está a funcionar!


----------



## david 6 (15 Nov 2019 às 01:59)




----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2019 às 02:41)

A Póvoa ainda se mantém na mesma aberta entre as células desde há uma hora atrás, passaram apenas uns pingos fracos há pouco.

Fica aqui mais um registo da tarde, cerca das 16:30, vista para Sul.


----------



## Candy (15 Nov 2019 às 04:09)

Jesuuuus! Granizada! Rajadas que não são rajadas pois isto é continuo...

QUe brutalidade do vizinho de cima!


----------



## Candy (15 Nov 2019 às 06:40)

Praia do Lagide - Baleal - Peniche

Não sei como a webcam se aguentou a duas noites de sova bem forte.

https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/lagide-e-baía/


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2019 às 08:46)

Bom dia a todos. Aguaceiro forte agora. Estava sol e ficou escuro de repente... também senti chuva durante a noite.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Nov 2019 às 08:54)

Bom dia.

Depois de um dia como eu não via há muito por Lisboa, com aguaceiros moderados/fortes sempre seguidos, com vento forte e por vezes com trovoada e/ou granizo (cada vez que olhava pela janela havia arco-íris ), hoje o dia amanheceu mais ensolarado mas ainda assim com algumas nuvens. Esperam-se ainda alguns aguaceiros, mas nada comparável com o dia de ontem.

Mínima em Loures de *7,8ºC*, temperatura mais baixa até ao momento deste Outono/Inverno.


----------



## MrCrowley (15 Nov 2019 às 09:38)

Aguaceiro forte em Oeiras, com granizo e forte descida de temperatura.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Nov 2019 às 11:27)

Bom dia,
Hoje de madrugada houve mais um forte aguaceiro que estremeceu a casa toda. Pelo barulho que fez no telhado raso, foi quase de certeza aguaceiro de granizo. 
O que é certo é que acumulou mais 2,8 mm. 
Em 2 dias o acumulado foi superior aos primeiros 13 dias do mês. O evento acumulou 8,7 mm, nada mau!  O acumulado mensal segue nos 18,4 mm.


----------



## RStorm (15 Nov 2019 às 11:46)

Bom dia

Ontem foi um dia em grande: acumulado de *11,4 mm  *Que venham mais dias assim, que isso é que se precisa  
Os aguaceiros aumentaram de intensidade e frequência durante a tarde e o vento continuou a soprar bem, acalmando tudo no final do dia.
No entanto, não me apercebi de qualquer granizo ou trovoada e a rajada máxima ainda não foi batida. A mínima é que foi batida, passando a ser *9,9ºC*. 

Extremos de ontem: *9,9ºC / 15,6ºC / 11,4 mm *
Hoje sigo com um briol, como já não se via há muito 
Céu parcialmente nublado com boas abertas e alguns aguaceiros fracos/dispersos. O vento vai soprando fraco a moderado de NW. 
O acumulado de hoje segue nos *0,6 mm*. 

Mínima de hoje: *8,0ºC *
T. Atual: *11,6ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: NW / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2019 às 13:05)

Boa tarde,
Depois de uma manhã de sol, e com vento moderado, agora céu já está a ficar parcialmente nublado, o que ainda agrava mais a sesação de frio.
Durante a noite e madrugada ainda cairam uns bons aguaceiros.


----------



## remember (15 Nov 2019 às 13:17)

Boa tarde, 

Ontem como meteolouco que sou, ainda me fui por de volta do pluviômetro lol hoje já segue com um acumulado normal 1.1 mm, comparados com os do parque urbano 0.8 mm e os 0.8 mm da Povoa, valeu a pena o trabalho 

Mínima de 7.6°C lá por casa, o vento hoje está mais calmo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2019 às 13:33)

Boas,

Ontem 8 mm
Hoje 5 mm

Mensal: 75 mm
Têm sido boas regas pela zona norte do concelho.

Ontem o Cabo da roca foi aos 87 km/h, enquanto Alcabideche foi aos 93 km/h.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Nov 2019 às 15:13)

Boas!
Célula a varrer os concelhos de Sintra e Cascais, vejo cortinas de chuva a Oeste. A temperatura tombou dos 13,9°C para os 12,0°C atuais.


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2019 às 15:42)

Boa tarde 

Vento NNW até 30 Km/h
Restos dispersos de células, raras são as que progridem mais para o interior. 
Nebulosidade cumuliforme variada, 1/8.
Não ocorre precipitação há várias horas. A maior parte das poças já secou ou infiltrou.

12,1°C
55%


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (15 Nov 2019 às 15:50)

Boa tarde

A reportar algures entre Pegoes e o Montijo

13 graus, céu mais limpo que de manhã, e o solo seca rapidamente
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Leiga (15 Nov 2019 às 16:06)

Cai pedra, cai pedra, cai pedra no jardim... Grande carga, rápida e repentina!


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2019 às 16:31)

Boa Tarde,
Alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada que renderam *7mm* na estação do Aeródromo. 
Agora durante a tarde, ainda vão desfilando algumas células junto ao litoral: 









Foto de uma das células que ontem descarregaram granizo,  aguaceiro foi curto, mas bastante pesado. Há algum tempo que não via chover tanto de uma só vez...





A temperatura hoje ainda não deve ter passado dos 12/13ºC aqui. No entanto, o pior é mesmo o vento que cria uma sensação muito desagradável.


----------



## Manuel Amador (15 Nov 2019 às 16:54)

Agora em Samora, com esta célula a aproximar-se de oeste, chuva com sol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (15 Nov 2019 às 17:11)

Boa tarde, hoje apenas alguns aguaceiros fracos pelo inicio da manhã que acumularam 0.5mm, esteve foi desagradável devido ao vento, mas ontem ao inicio da noite fui surpreendido por uma trovoada no meu local de trabalho ( posto CEPSA azervadinha), não esperava aqui alguns relâmpagos e chuva forte acompanhada por granizo, pena que foi rápida mas deu para matar saudades das trovoadas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Nov 2019 às 17:47)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Temperatura a descer bem por Azeitão, com uns actuais *9.3ºc* , sendo a sensação térmica de *8.4ºc* devido ao vento moderado   A mínima foi de *6.7ºc*  (07.34h),  vamos lá ver o que nos reserva esta segunda quinzena do mês a nível de precipitação, porque apesar de a primeira ter tido 13 dias com a mesma , os acumulados são muito fracos para o 2ª mês mais chuvoso do ano , apenas *14.7mm* Contudo os modelos vão continuando a dar bons sinais nesse sentido, apesar de ainda alguma incerteza


----------



## celsomartins84 (15 Nov 2019 às 18:09)

Esta tarde na Foz do Arelho..









Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (15 Nov 2019 às 18:23)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Temperatura a descer bem por Azeitão, com uns actuais *9.3ºc* , sendo a sensação térmica de *8.4ºc* devido ao vento moderado   A mínima foi de *6.7ºc*  (07.34h),  vamos lá ver o que nos reserva esta segunda quinzena do mês a nível de precipitação, porque apesar de a primeira ter tido 13 dias com a mesma , os acumulados são muito fracos para o 2ª mês mais chuvoso do ano , apenas *14.7mm* Contudo os modelos vão continuando a dar bons sinais nesse sentido, apesar de ainda alguma incerteza


E que sinais.... Lá por casa já com 9°C, e 1.8 mm acumulados, igual ao do parque urbano a alguns metros.

Para a semana a previsão da estação insiste em valores finalmente um pouco mais generosos 






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Nov 2019 às 18:32)

Aguaceiros mais para os lados de Sintra. 
Acumulado:* 2,2 mm*

Temperatura atual: *8,6ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Nov 2019 às 18:32)

Boa tarde.

Dia com uma sensação térmica difícil, temperatura baixa e vento a ajudar a bater o dente.

Neste momento o meu termómetro marca 9,7ºC. Há cerca de meia-hora a farmácia do Loureshopping, no Infantado, marcava 6ºC. O Loureshopping faz "fronteira" com as lezírias, uma zona bastante baixa onde é costume o frio acumular-se e produzir boa geada nos dias mais frios e húmidos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2019 às 19:33)

Esta tarde foi marcada por céu nublado, vento moderado e frio, em que um bom casaco, já vale ouro, ainda caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, mas de curta de duração.
Fui agora mesmo deixar o auriol, no final do meu terreno, bem junto a uma zona de vale, e uma linha de água que ainda está seca, e dentro de casa marcava 16.8ºC, e ao caminhar 120 metros, com um desnível que ronda os 10% de inclinação, ficou a marcar 9.2ºC, e não fiquei por lá mais tempo a observar a descida para não congelar entretanto, depois amanhã logo se ve o resultado.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2019 às 19:55)

Ha pouco novo aguaceiro. 
6,5 mm acumulados.
Hoje a máxima foi de apenas 11,9 graus.
Vento forte sempre presente.


----------



## RStorm (15 Nov 2019 às 19:56)

Boa noite

Que dia gélido  Ao sol ainda se esteve bem, mas quando passava a nuvem e sentia-se o ventinho... vai lá vai 
A nebulosidade foi diminuindo ao longo da tarde e em termos de chuva, apenas voltaram a cair alguns pingos por volta das 17 horas, devido a uma célula que passou de raspão. O acumulado ficou-se pelos *0,6 mm*. 

Extremos de hoje: *8,0ºC / 13,3ºC / 0,6 mm *

T. Atual: *10,4ºC *
HR: 64% 
Vento: N / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2019 às 19:58)

Aguaceiro intenso com algum granizo neste momento.(o radar não engana) 
Bemm tenho tido sorte mais uns mm!!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2019 às 21:15)

Impressionante este aguaceiro de ha momentos. 
Rendeu rajada máxima do dia 85 km/h.
Já vou nos 8 mm


----------



## Marco pires (15 Nov 2019 às 23:13)

7.7ºC aqui pelo pinhal novo.


----------



## Candy (16 Nov 2019 às 01:31)

Célula com rajadas muito violentas a passar agora por Peniche!!! 
Traz chuva e parece trazer algum granizo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Nov 2019 às 01:36)

Boa noite,
Quinta-feira, como já disse por aqui, foi um dia tempestuoso, com um recorde anual de rajadas de ventos e um tempo que há muito não tínhamos por aqui. 

Aqui está um resumo dos dados do que foi a passada quinta-feira:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,1°C
Mín: 9,8°C
Prec: 6,9 mm
Rajada máxima: 52 km/h

*Corroios*
Máx: 16,4°C
Mín: 9,3°C

Ontem foi um dia interessante. Como se formou um anticiclone no interior da Península Ibérica, os aguaceiros foram "empurrados", por assim dizer, para o Oceano Atlântico. No entanto, estes passaram de raspão pela costa portuguesa, tal e qual como o ECMWF previa, e acumularam mais em zonas de cabo, como o Cabo da Roca ou o Cabo de São Vicente. Mais um ponto para o ECMWF e menos um ponto para o GFS, que nem sequer previa uma gota para ontem. No total, o acumulado de ontem foi de 3 mm e esteve uma sensação térmica bem fria durante o dia inteiro, depois de vários meses de "calor".  

Dados de ontem:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 13,9°C
Mín: 7,7°C
Prec: 3 mm
Rajada máxima: 48 km/h NNO

*Corroios*
Máx: 14,2°C
Mín: 6,4°C

Agora estão 9,2°C e céu limpo. Devido ao vento, a temperatura até subiu, mas a sensação térmica desceu. 

Próxima semana parece que vamos ter o começo dum evento e peras, com acumulados para a zona na ordem dos 75-100 mm até dia 25, e de 150 mm até ao fim do mês, de acordo com o GFS. No entanto, onde se prevê mais chuva é no Algarve, com acumulados próximos a 100 mm para os próximos 10 dias e de quase 200 mm até ao fim do mês, em Tavira. É disto que eles necessitam!


----------



## joralentejano (16 Nov 2019 às 02:00)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Ontem foi um dia interessante. Como se formou um anticiclone no interior da Península Ibérica, os aguaceiros foram "empurrados", por assim dizer, para o Oceano Atlântico. No entanto, estes passaram de raspão pela costa portuguesa, tal e qual como o ECMWF previa, e acumularam mais em zonas de cabo, como o Cabo da Roca ou o Cabo de São Vicente. Mais um ponto para o ECMWF e menos um ponto para o GFS, que nem sequer previa uma gota para ontem. No total, o acumulado de ontem foi de 3 mm e esteve uma sensação térmica bem fria durante o dia inteiro, depois de vários meses de "calor".


Anticiclone no interior da península? Não...
Simplesmente à medida que as depressões avançam para Leste, a direção das células dos pós frontais vai alterando lentamente de NW para N e apenas as regiões mais próximas do mar apanham com alguma coisa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Nov 2019 às 02:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Anticiclone no interior da península? Não...
> Simplesmente à medida que as depressões avançam para Leste, a direção das células dos pós frontais vai alterando lentamente de NW para N e apenas as regiões mais próximas do mar apanham com alguma coisa.


Certo, foi erro de desconhecimento. No entanto, às vezes dá que pensar ao ver, nas imagens de satélite, as células todas muito "encostadas" à costa: quase parece algo feito pelo homem ou algo pensado, mas não é!


----------



## joralentejano (16 Nov 2019 às 02:21)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Certo, foi erro de desconhecimento. No entanto, às vezes dá que pensar ao ver, nas imagens de satélite, as* depressões** todas muito "encostadas" à costa: quase parece algo feito pelo homem ou algo pensado, mas não é!


*células
É algo muito comum em qualquer entrada, principalmente naquelas que dão uma “vassourada” na península e vão-se logo embora. 
Neste momento, com a depressão cada vez mais distante a direção das células é NNE/SSW e já são poucas as que restam nem tocando terra.
Mais para o interior, este regime é mais chato porque as montanhas do Norte retêm as células e acaba por limpar tudo o que está a Sul desses sistemas montanhosos, daí parecer algo bem delineado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Nov 2019 às 09:45)

remember disse:


> E que sinais.... Lá por casa já com 9°C, e 1.8 mm acumulados, igual ao do parque urbano a alguns metros.
> 
> Para a semana a previsão da estação insiste em valores finalmente um pouco mais generosos
> 
> ...



Neste momento não arrisco em acumulados Alex, mas é praticamente certo que será a semana mais chuvosa desde o mês de Abril a Sul do Tejo , mas hoje os modelos deram um valente corte na mesma, metendo as depressões muito mais a Norte do que vinha a ser modelado  vai ser mesmo esperar para ver  Abraço my friend 

-----------------------

Por cá o sol hoje vai brilhando tal como previsto, e não terá precipitação, amanhã de madrugada a dita estará de volta  Mínima mais baixa deste Outono , *5.4ºc*  Tatual :* 12.7ºc*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2019 às 09:47)

Boas

Ontem à noite, com as células ainda bem activas a fazerem movimento norte-sul e estando eu perto do ponto ocidental do país, deu para acumular mais do que era suposto.
Foram 9 mm.
Acumulado mensal já vai muito bem encaminhado, 79 mm.
Logo a noite deverá chover, ou seja não devemos ter interrupção na sequência de dias com precipitação.
Sigo entao com 20 dias de precipitação consecutivos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2019 às 17:51)

Pelo radar parece que já chove na costa entre Leiria e Coimbra...


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Nov 2019 às 17:55)

Boa tarde,
Hoje andei um bocado ausente, pois passei praticamente o dia todo a cortar e arrumar lenha, mas posso dizer que a madurgada foi bem fresca, com o auriol, a registar 2.5ºC de mínima.
De resto foi um belo dia de outono, com sol, até agora que ele se foi embora, e já está novamente o "congelador" ligado.
A máxima ficou pelo 18.6ºC.


----------



## RStorm (16 Nov 2019 às 18:01)

Boa noite

Dia soalheiro e com céu quase limpo, como já não se via há algum tempo  Apesar da temperatura ter sido fresca, esteve agradável durante a tarde graças à insolação forte e à quase ausência de vento.
Alguma nebulosidade presente, em especial no quadrante oeste, que foi aumentando a partir da tarde. Amanhã já temos a chuvinha de volta 

Extremos de hoje: *8,2ºC / 14,7ºC 
*
T. Atual: *12,2ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: N / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2019 às 18:08)

Boas,

Ha pouco registei 6,7 graus no vale da ribeira da Atrozela.
Para localizar é um vale relativamente proximo do autódromo do Estoril, neste caso nas traseiras do mesmo em pleno PNSC. Raramente passo lá embora seja perto de casa,mas hoje no treino de bike quis passar por lá e como tenho sempre um auriol na mochila,tive que fazer registo pois senti do nada muito ar frio. Está visto que tenho que lá fazer mais registos.Em poucos minutos deu para perceber que ali era mesmo o ponto mais frio daquela zona, pois assim que saia de la a temperatura subia logo umas décimas.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Nov 2019 às 18:16)

Boas! Noite gelada pela Figueira, mínima horária de 1,4 ºC na estação do IPMA, e só vamos a meio de novembro  À tarde também a temperatura não subiu muito, mas entretanto já começaram a entrar nuvens e esta noite será bem mais amena


----------



## PaulusLx (16 Nov 2019 às 18:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Ha pouco registei 6,7 graus no vale da ribeira da Atrozela.
> Para localizar é um vale relativamente proximo do autódromo do Estoril, neste caso nas traseiras do mesmo em pleno PNSC. Raramente passo lá embora seja perto de casa,mas hoje no treino de bike quis passar por lá e como tenho sempre um auriol na mochila,tive que fazer registo pois senti do nada muito ar frio. Está visto que tenho que lá fazer mais registos.Em poucos minutos deu para perceber que ali era mesmo o ponto mais frio daquela zona, pois assim que saia de la a temperatura subia logo umas décimas.


Conheço bem o local!
Hoje estive com um grupo em caminhada pela Quinta do Pisão e às 9 da matina fazia um frio apreciável!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2019 às 18:24)

PaulusLx disse:


> Conheço bem o local!
> Hoje estive com um grupo em caminhada pela Quinta do Pisão e às 9 da matina fazia um frio apreciável!



Boas Paulo, 

É verdade tanto as noites como os dias estão realmente frios. 
Ontem às 7:30 em Alcabideche estavam 6 graus.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Nov 2019 às 20:08)

Mínima de* 6,5ºC*
Atuais estáveis de 8,2ºC, se durante a noite não chovesse podia muito bem baixar dos 5ºC. 

Será mais uma semana de chuva, temos que passar os 100mm este mês.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2019 às 20:08)

Vários ecos amarelos ao largo da costa norte e centro...


----------



## jamestorm (16 Nov 2019 às 20:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Vários ecos amarelos ao largo da costa norte e centro...



estive a ver o radar e realmente vários amarelos e numa extensão considerável, mas parece que não estão  a entrar no território.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2019 às 20:41)

Esta noite/madrugada vamos ter mais chuva.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2019 às 20:43)

jamestorm disse:


> estive a ver o radar e realmente vários amarelos e numa extensão considerável, mas parece que não estão  a entrar no território.


Lentamente vão entrando...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2019 às 20:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Lentamente vão entrando...



Como por exemplo, Peniche.


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Nov 2019 às 20:58)

Já começou a chover por aqui deverá aumentar de intensidade nos próximos minutos


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2019 às 20:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Como por exemplo, Peniche.


Sim já estão a entrar ao longo da costa... a chuva aqui já está perto.


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Nov 2019 às 21:15)

Já chove moderado com pingas grossas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Nov 2019 às 21:19)

Boa noite.

Hoje a mínima aqui foi de *5,9ºC*, nova mínima deste outono/inverno.

Desde de Setembro que vou todas as semanas a Lousa, na zona noroeste do concelho de Loures, e é um local onde se nota bastante o arrefecimento. Consigo afirmar que pelas 17h estava tanto frio quanto está agora em Loures. Tenho de ver se consigo deixar por lá um sensor auriol para ir medindo umas temperaturas, mas infelizmente é complicado ir lá diariamente e assegurar a segurança do sensor.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2019 às 21:32)

Aqui já chove... o chão já está molhado.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2019 às 22:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Hoje a mínima aqui foi de *5,9ºC*, nova mínima deste outono/inverno.
> 
> Desde de Setembro que vou todas as semanas a Lousa, na zona noroeste do concelho de Loures, e é um local onde se nota bastante o arrefecimento. Consigo afirmar que pelas 17h estava tanto frio quanto está agora em Loures. Tenho de ver se consigo deixar por lá um sensor auriol para ir medindo umas temperaturas, mas infelizmente é complicado ir lá diariamente e assegurar a segurança do sensor.



Boas,

Em tempos a rede SNIRH tinha lá uma estação meteorológica, ha uns anos atrás estive a consultar os dados de temperatura. Fui lá agora o site e a estação deixou de debitar dados de temperatura horária a 21/08/2019. É sem duvida um local com forte inversão térmica, só lá estive uma vez mas percebe-se facilmente que há potencial pois aquilo é um autêntico buraco com encostas imponentes em redor.


----------



## david 6 (16 Nov 2019 às 22:50)

Aqui também já caiu uma chuvinha, não esperava antes da meia noite


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2019 às 23:03)

Chuvisco fraco
0,3 mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Nov 2019 às 01:06)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo e esteve um tempo espetacular para apreciar as vistas na zona de costa/Serra da Arrábida, e foi exatamente isso que fiz hoje. 
Durante o dia, o sol até aqueceu um pouco e nos sítios abrigados do vento até esteve agradável. Foi a calmaria depois da tempestade. 

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 15,5°C
Mín: 5,3°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 16,1°C
Mín: 4,8°C

Desde a meia-noite que tem vindo a chover continuamente, no entanto a chuva tem sido sob a forma de morrinha. O acumulado segue nos 1 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Nov 2019 às 01:16)

Chuva moderada agora. 
2 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Nov 2019 às 01:39)

Não estava à espera de tanta chuva esta noite. O acumulado já segue nos 4,3 mm. 
E parece que vem uma "linha de aguaceiros" em direção aos concelhos de Almada, Seixal e Sesimbra.  

Bem, parece que está na altura de ir dormir.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2019 às 06:11)

Boas, 

Ontem: 1 mm
Hoje: 8 mm

Mensal a subir para os 88 mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2019 às 07:53)

Quase 8h e muito silêncio pelas ruas, nem o vento se ouve. 5 mm durante a madrugada. 

Céu nublado e cerca de 14°C


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2019 às 08:59)

Bom dia a todos. Choveu bem durante quase toda a noite. Está nevoeiro cerrado e continua a chover em geral fraco mas persistente. Está tudo cheio de água...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Nov 2019 às 09:24)

Bom dia, 
O acumulado durante a noite foi de 8,6 mm. Não estava à espera de tanta chuva! 

O acumulado mensal segue nos 28,6 mm. Curioso que, em menos de 1 semana, o acumulado mensal quase que triplicou.  

Sobre a próxima semana, há ainda muita incerteza. A saída operacional do ECMWF continua muito desfasada do ensemble e o GFS prevê 25 mm. Enfim, é de esperar para ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2019 às 09:46)

Chove bem, sem exageros, muito bom.
De momento 10 mm,  já nos 90 mm mensais. Excelente!!
Até ao final da semana que vem devo ter a média mensal feita.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2019 às 09:59)

Bom dia
Aqui caiu uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados durante a madrugada, mas agora esta manhã começou logo com sol, e até já está a começar a aquecer alguma coisa.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2019 às 10:19)

Vai chovendo

12 mm aqui
14 mm no Pai do Vento


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Nov 2019 às 11:48)

Depois de mais uns aguaceiros, o acumulado subiu para os 9,9 mm. 
________________









Aquela mancha verde no radar está a crescer e a vir em direção ao sul. Hoje, se calhar, ainda chego aos 15 mm.   Veremos o que acontece.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2019 às 11:54)

Também não esperava estes acumulados, 
14 mm até agora.
É por estas que nem estou a dar grande importância às previsões a curto prazo.
Ao final de cada dia aí sim podemos fazer as contas.


----------



## Nonnu (17 Nov 2019 às 12:04)

Por aqui na Arrábida, ontem esteve assim, um belo dia de sol...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Nov 2019 às 12:23)

Bom dia pessoal,

A chuva chegou de madrugada como previsto, por cá contínua, e vai continuar nos próximos dias  Acumulado nos 4.8mm, e não deverá ficar por aqui  No final da semana logo veremos o que choveu ou não, hoje aparentemente já está a chover mais que o previsto em muitos locais 

15.9°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2019 às 12:25)

Nonnu disse:


> Por aqui na Arrábida, ontem esteve assim, um belo dia de sol...



Espectacular esse recanto, praia de Alpertuche, felizmente não é tão conhecida como tantas outras praias da Arrábida.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2019 às 12:33)

Aqui o vento começou agora a soprar de forma mais intensa, e parece que a chuva já vem lá ao longe.


----------



## david 6 (17 Nov 2019 às 12:40)




----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2019 às 12:57)

A mancha de precipitação a No, talvez renda umas horas de precipitação. 
Vamos ver.


----------



## Pisfip (17 Nov 2019 às 13:11)

Bom dia

Chove, chove e chove! Como é bom ver a chover desta maneira. 
Estão 16º, vento moderado a forte!


----------



## jamestorm (17 Nov 2019 às 13:16)

A chover forte aqui em Alenquer


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Nov 2019 às 13:24)

Boa tarde sucedem-se períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros moderados a fortes desde ontem há noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2019 às 13:45)

Tudo bem encaminhado, será uma questão de tempo!
Bela mancha a caminho.

14 mm cá.
16 mm no Pai do Vento.
Não me admirava nada de chegar aos 20 mm.


----------



## david 6 (17 Nov 2019 às 13:55)

chuva forte!!!  não esperava tanto


----------



## RStorm (17 Nov 2019 às 14:03)

Boa Tarde
Madrugada e manhã bem regadas com aguaceiros fracos, por vezes moderados. O acumulado segue nos *3,6 mm *
Por agora, sigo com algumas abertas e vento fraco de W. Aguardo pela chegada da frente, que parece ter bom aspeto  

T. Atual: *16,9ºC *
HR: 81%
Vento: W / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2019 às 14:08)

Esta tarde começou ao som de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, está no bom caminho.


----------



## Geopower (17 Nov 2019 às 14:19)

Por Glória do Ribatejo início de tarde com períodos de chuva fraca a moderada. Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Pisfip (17 Nov 2019 às 14:21)

Algumas estações ao redor a aproximarem-se dos 30mm!
No facebook há relatos de algumas inundações em rodovias na cidade de Leiria.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2019 às 14:31)

Pisfip disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Chove, chove e chove! Como é bom ver a chover desta maneira.
> Estão 16º, vento moderado a forte!


Sim aqui tem sido uma fartura de chuva! Choveu forte e persistente desde as 12h30 até ás 14h pelo menos. Agora mais fraco mas ainda não parou.

Edit: Agora aumenta o vento...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2019 às 15:02)

Interessantes os acumulados no concelho de Alenquer. 

Aldeia Galega da Merceana: 26 mm
Ribafria: 24 mm

----

Por cá chove fraco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2019 às 15:03)

Chuva forte e persistente outra vez, nevoeiro cerrado e vento...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2019 às 15:11)

Aqui está assim...










Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (17 Nov 2019 às 15:46)

Pessoal aqui não para de chover, grande carga mesmo!!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2019 às 15:48)

jamestorm disse:


> Pessoal aqui não para de chover, grande carga mesmo!!



Tenho reparado, já ha por aí acumulados a rondar os 30 mm. Muito bom.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2019 às 15:53)

Volta a chuva mais forte e persistente... tem sido sempre moderado a forte e persistente desde as 14h40...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2019 às 15:56)

Parece que daqui a nada vou voltar a ter chuva. O screenshot que partlhei do radar sobre a precipitação, a dita mancha acabou por entrar a norte de Mafra /Torres Vedras.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2019 às 16:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim aqui tem sido uma fartura de chuva! Choveu forte e persistente desde as 12h30 até ás 14h pelo menos. Agora mais fraco mas ainda não parou.
> 
> Edit: Agora aumenta o vento...



Uma coisa que eu notei esta semana, ao olhar para o caudal do rio Almonda, foi que já se ouve ao longe a água a cair pelos açudes, e já estão subermos dois candeeiros na sua margem, em frente á biblioteca, o que indica, que o leito do rio já subi mais de 1 metro.
Pois, sendo um rio que nasce numa serra composta essecialemente por calcário estremenho, costituído por muitos algares e grutas, e em que toda a água que cai á superficie depressa chega ás lnhas de água.


----------



## WMeteo (17 Nov 2019 às 16:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Parece que daqui a nada vou voltar a ter chuva. O screenshot que partlhei do radar sobre a precipitação, a dita mancha acabou por entrar a norte de Mafra /Torres Vedras.



Confirmo com chuva a sentir-se desde alguns minutos para cá na zona fronteiriça entre os concelhos de Torres Vedras / Mafra. 

Boa rega para os campos agrícolas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2019 às 16:19)

Chuva bem forte e persistente agora... que rega!  

Edit: A invernia que aqui está hoje é impressionante... não estava previsto nem metade!


----------



## david 6 (17 Nov 2019 às 16:23)

depois da última parte fora enquanto tive a ver o jogo de Portugal, voltou a chover moderado, agora tinha parado uns minutinhos e agora volta a chover moderado


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2019 às 16:29)

Aqui começou agora a escurecer muito, e parece que vem lá mais uma "chuvinha".


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (17 Nov 2019 às 16:37)

Boa tarde, não esperava tanta chuva hoje, vou com 10.4mm, muito bom e o gfs a dar nada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2019 às 16:41)

Inundações em Leiria.


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2019 às 16:56)

Boas!

Domingo de chuva generosa com constantes aguaceiros aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, assim dá gosto!


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2019 às 17:43)

Continua a chover, agora fraco mas persistente. Nevoeiro bastante cerrado...


----------



## Candy (17 Nov 2019 às 17:52)

Boas,
De Peniche registar chuva moderada durante todo o dia, tendo tido alguns periodos em que caiu mais forte.

A esta hora o vento está a intensificar bastante e as rajadas já assobiam bem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2019 às 17:59)

Chuva miúda o dia todo com alguns casos mais fortes. Chuva relevante agora em Belém.

12,7 mm, good.

Edit: Chove copiosamente nos Cabos d'Ávila!


----------



## Tonton (17 Nov 2019 às 18:05)

Chove mais instensa agora, por aqui.
A estação do Belas Clube de Campo vai em 15,46 mm agora con rain rate de quase 11 mm/h.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2019 às 18:05)

Boas,
Aparentemente, choveu bem aqui em Leiria. No entanto, quando cheguei já não havia indícios de inundações, mas o Rio Lís ia sujo.
A estação do Aeródromo está off. Nas mais próximas, a frente rendeu os seguintes acumulados (acumulados registados durante a madrugada excluídos):
S. Pedro do Moel:* 5.8mm*
Alcobaça: *7.6mm*

Não chove e já não deverá chover hoje. Terça há mais!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2019 às 18:10)

18 mm.
98 mm acumulados.
Amanhã nao deve chover, portanto encerra-se por 24 horas, uma sequência de 22 dias seguidos de precipitação.
_*Muito bom! *_

Ao que parece o registo mais elevado de precipitação de hoje, no distrito de Lisboa foi de 36 mm na Aldeia Galega da Merceana(Alenquer). @jamestorm grande carga! 

Amanhã no treino aproveito e passo na cascata da Atrozela, para avaliar melhor in loco.


----------



## AnDré (17 Nov 2019 às 18:11)

Chove com intensidade em Odivelas.
Hoje, pelo menos por aqui, foi uma boa rega.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2019 às 18:16)

Que nimbostratus que nos foi cair do céu! Chuva moderada durante quase meia hora já não me lembrava de ver... 

IC19 anda-se a 30 kmh...lençóis de água gigantes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2019 às 18:19)

Tonton disse:


> Chove mais instensa agora, por aqui.
> A estação do Belas Clube de Campo vai em 15,46 mm agora con rain rate de quase 11 mm/h.


Wait a estação voltou e nem reparei???


----------



## Tonton (17 Nov 2019 às 18:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Wait a estação voltou e nem reparei???



É verdade, já foi há algum tempo, pelo menos há mais que um mês...
Vai agora com 19,3 mm de acumulado!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Nov 2019 às 18:39)

Grande chuvada por aqui, já há mais de 1h. Estradas muito perigosas, bastantes lençóis de água nas bermas (e não só) e fraca visibilidade.


----------



## Tonton (17 Nov 2019 às 18:40)

Tonton disse:


> É verdade, já foi há algum tempo, pelo menos há mais que um mês...
> Vai agora com 19,3 mm de acumulado!



Peço desculpa mas afinal parece que foi há menos de um mês (26 de Outubro), estive a consultar o seu histórico.
Parecia-me há mais tempo!

Vai agora com 19,56 mm (está a abrandar a intensidade).


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2019 às 18:49)

Bom acumulado, chuva praticamente parou agora.

BCC: *19,6 mm (71,1 mm acumulados)*
Rio de Mouro: *18,7 mm (66,8 mm acumulados)
*
Confirmo que é o 2º dia mais chuvoso do ano, e nem 20 mm foram


----------



## remember (17 Nov 2019 às 18:52)

Quem diria... UPA UPA!!!







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (17 Nov 2019 às 18:57)

Nada como estar no sofá a ouvir a chuva a cair com intensidade lá fora. Muita água a correr pela estrada abaixo.
Neste última hora caiu mesmo bem!
Mas já deve estar quase a acabar.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Nov 2019 às 19:04)

Boas! Dia bem mais ameno hoje, até meio da tarde houve bastante chuva na Figueira, agora já em Coimbra não tem chovido


----------



## david 6 (17 Nov 2019 às 19:25)

nunca mais parou, ainda chove fraco, está no fim


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Nov 2019 às 19:32)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui já parou de chover. Quase que chegava aos 15 mm hoje.  Ficou pelos 14,7 mm, no entanto, se adicionarmos aos 0,3 mm registados ontem por volta da meia-noite, dá os tais 15 mm de que tinha falado, neste caso acumulado do evento.
O acumulado mensal segue nos 34,7 mm.


----------



## RStorm (17 Nov 2019 às 19:49)

Boa Noite

Durante a tarde andaram boas células pelos arredores e até cheguei a apanhar chuva forte em Alcochete, mas aqui apenas chuviscou sem acumulação.
No final do dia é que começou a chover bem, moderado e certinho, e assim se tem mantido até agora. Há cerca de meia-hora atrás ocorreu um período torrencial.
O acumulado deu um valente pulo e segue nos *12,9 mm * Muito bom mesmo, tendo em conta que não esperava muita chuva para hoje  

Extremos de ontem: *10,0ºC **/ **17,6ºC **/ **12,9 mm *(até agora)

T. Atual: *14,4ºC *
HR: 95% 
Vento: W / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (17 Nov 2019 às 21:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tenho reparado, já ha por aí acumulados a rondar os 30 mm. Muito bom.


Obrigado pelos valores @jonas_87 essas duas estações que referiste ficam aqui mesmo perto de mim, realmente aqui caíram umas cargas valentes e de forma persistente. Belo dia!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Nov 2019 às 23:04)

Boa noite pessoal, 

E o meu dia foi basicamente sair de casa com chuva, e regressar com a mesma  Por cá não choveu assim tanto como em outros locais, é certo, mas chegou para chover quase tanto hoje, como no resto do mês, e recordo que o mesmo teve 14 dias com precipitação! Confirmo essa precipitação toda ao final do dia@RStorm , sai do Montijo por volta das 19h e chovia  copiosamente à já algum tempo ,a mesma acompanhou.me até muito perto de casa, nitidamente essa linha mais intensa  passou um pouco ao lado de Azeitão, da próxima, e é já terça-feira será melhor 

Acumulado de 7.6mm por Azeitão , e 15.2mm por Sesimbra 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2019 às 23:36)

Boas,

Estive analisar as estações em redor e actuais 99 mm mensais talvez sejam acima do real.
A estação do Pai do Vento está nos 70 mm. Estou a 2,5 kms a norte da referida estação. É normal chover um pouco mais cá mais para cima. Provavelmente o valor mais correcto rondará os 80 - 85 mm.
Infelizmente a estação de Alcabideche ficou off e tenho então acompanhado uma netatmo localizada em Alcoitão.
Posto isto e feita a correcção por estimativa e tendo em conta os valores num raio de 3 kms os 85 mm são mais reais.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2019 às 23:46)

jamestorm disse:


> Obrigado pelos valores @jonas_87 essas duas estações que referiste ficam aqui mesmo perto de mim, realmente aqui caíram umas cargas valentes e de forma persistente. Belo dia!



De nada. 
Os acumulados finais foram 36,5 mm na Aldeia Galega e 33 mm em Ribafria.

-----
Houve registos importantes como por exemplo 24 mm relativamente perto da Ericeira. 

Terça temos mais chuva.


----------



## RStorm (18 Nov 2019 às 14:16)

Boa Tarde

Ontem, a chuva manteve-se durante mais meia-hora e o acumulado subiu para *13,5 mm*. A partir daí, o céu abriu gradualmente. 
Hoje sigo com céu praticamente limpo, embora por vezes surjam alguns cumulus dispersos. O vento vai soprando fraco a moderado de W-NW.

Vamos ter uma breve pausa na chuva, mas amanhã já voltamos à carga  

Aproveito para fazer contas: o mês segue com *38,7 mm*, ou seja, praticamente 38% do valor normal para Novembro. Ao longo destes últimos 18 dias, apenas em 3 é que *não *choveu (incluindo hoje), embora os acumulados diários tenham sido baixos  
Apesar de já haver alguns cortes, espero que os próximos dias sejam bem generosos para todo o país em geral, especialmente para a malta do Sul  

Mínima de hoje: *9,3ºC* 
T. Atual: *15,8ºC *
HR: 51%
Vento: W-NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (18 Nov 2019 às 14:24)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Confirmo essa precipitação toda ao final do dia@RStorm , sai do Montijo por volta das 19h e chovia copiosamente à já algum tempo


Então deves ter apanhado a tal chuvada torrencial que tinha referido, nessa altura até fazia "fumo" tal era a intensidade  Nem quero imaginar como estavam as estradas


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Nov 2019 às 15:53)

RStorm disse:


> Então deves ter apanhado a tal chuvada torrencial que tinha referido, nessa altura até fazia "fumo" tal era a intensidade  Nem quero imaginar como estavam as estradas



Completamente amigo,à muito que não via chover assim cá por "baixo", demorei uma 01.30h a chegar a casa, num trajecto que normalmente demoro cerca de 30/40 minutos, mas foi por uma ótima razão 
Hoje o dia segue com muito sol, e com uma temperatura amena e actual de 15.9ºc, a mínima foi de 9.5ºc, o mês segue com 22.3mm de acumulado, apenas 20% da média para Novembro , vamos ver como acaba


----------



## Manuel Amador (18 Nov 2019 às 16:12)

Boa tarde

A reportar entre a Arruda e Alenquer

12 graus e aqui mais alto junto ao moinhos o vento é mais forte, o céu quase limpo, foi o primeiro dia em semanas que não observei da ocorrência de chuva
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2019 às 16:13)

Boas! 

O dia de hoje foi contrata bastante com o de ontem! Hoje tivemos bastante sol e céu quase sem nuvens com temperatura agradável.

Amanha à tarde deverá voltar a chuvinha!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Nov 2019 às 16:31)

Boa tarde, 
Ontem foi um dia de um género que não tínhamos há já bastante tempo. Chuva durante todo o dia, com aguaceiros fortes e céu nublado, que deram um acumulado de 14,7 mm. O acumulado mensal segue nos 34,7 mm. 

Dados de ontem: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 17,2°C
Mín: 10,9°C
Prec: 14,7 mm

Corroios
Máx: 17,5°C
Mín: 11,3°C 

Hoje é a calmaria antes da tempestade. E por falar em tempestade, há já quem diz que não deverá chover nada de jeito. Eu simplesmente não acredito nada disso, dadas as divergências ainda existentes nos modelos, a menos de 24 horas. Quantas vezes já aconteceu os modelos cortarem na precipitação 1 dia antes e depois vai-se a ver e cai mais do que o previsto? Lembram-se do dia de ontem? Pois é...


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Nov 2019 às 16:35)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Ontem foi um dia de um género que não tínhamos há já bastante tempo. Chuva durante todo o dia, com aguaceiros fortes e céu nublado, que deram um acumulado de 14,7 mm. O acumulado mensal segue nos 34,7 mm.
> 
> Dados de ontem:
> ...


Tempestade?, que eu desse conta, não está prevista nenhuma tempestade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Nov 2019 às 17:06)

Final de tarde fresco e com nuvens altas, a anunciar a chegada do sistema frontal.




20191118_165145-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Nov 2019 às 17:42)

Boa tarde,
Por cá, hoje foi um dia de sol, desde o nascer ao entradecer, e agora já está de novo ligado o "congelador".
Esta madrugada a mínima não foi tão baixa como a anterior, ficou nos 5.7ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Nov 2019 às 17:45)

Lá fora à cerca de 10 minutos estava assim  Desculpem a qualidade, mas o telemóvel não é propriamente grande máquina, no entanto fica o registo do belíssimo poente 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (18 Nov 2019 às 18:29)

Boa tarde,

Frio do catano lol ontem belo dia, 15.5 mm com 7.8 mm acumulados entre as 18 e as 19h, hoje dia agradável com mínima de 9.8°C.

Realmente houve um corte enorme, mas agora aumentou os acumulados de quinta e sexta.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2019 às 19:41)

Boas

Hoje de manhã no extremo norte da freguesia de Alcabideche, perto de casa.
Ribeira da Atrozela a correr bastante bem.
Estes 85 mm mensais já dão muita vida à zona.

















Fiquei surpreendido com esta lagoa, encheu muito! Quinta do Pisão.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Nov 2019 às 21:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tempestade?, que eu desse conta, não está prevista nenhuma tempestade.


Não é num sentido literal.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2019 às 21:51)

Em relação amanhã "grande" divergência nos dois principais modelos...a escassas horas! Vamos ver.










image web hosting


----------



## PaulusLx (18 Nov 2019 às 21:57)

Não só a Mula, a Lagoa Azul - aqui numa foto da manhã de Sábado - nunca a vi tão em baixo...


----------



## PaulusLx (18 Nov 2019 às 22:00)

A Lagoa 'Temporária' da Quinta do Pisão de Cima também implora por água


----------



## PaulusLx (18 Nov 2019 às 22:02)

A Lagoa 'Temporária' da Quinta do Pisão de Cima também implora por água


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2019 às 22:15)

PaulusLx disse:


> A Lagoa 'Temporária' da Quinta do Pisão de Cima também implora por água



Hoje estive lá e a lagoa está quase cheia conforme falei no meu penúltimo post. Estiveste Sábado fui lá hoje, ou seja uns 22 mm depois, faz alguma diferença.


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Nov 2019 às 22:51)

Neste momento estão apenas 6°C por Alfeizerão.. pela manhã acredito que vai estar bem menos!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2019 às 23:20)

Já se vê no radar chuva ao largo da costa norte e centro...


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Nov 2019 às 01:52)

Valor de *6ºC* medidos desde a meia-noite, o que marca já a mínima do dia (em príncipio) e o valor mais baixo que registo este mês. Se se mantivesse céu limpo a noite toda ia bem mais abaixo.

Nebulosidade deve estar a entrar devido às superficies frontais que irão dar chuva por volta do almoço e tarde. Não será muito intensa mas devido à lentidão de passagem pode acumular bem, quem sabe.

E o cabo da Roca está há 10 dias consecutivos com rajadas acima dos 70 km/h...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2019 às 07:58)

Boas, 

Chuvisca
0,5 mm


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2019 às 08:01)

Estava previsto a esta hora da manhã já estar a chover?

Começa bem!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Nov 2019 às 08:16)

Bom dia,
Por aqui também já chove, embora ainda fraco e quase não acumula, mas começa bem, sim senhora.  
PS: Já acumula. 0,3 mm.


----------



## remember (19 Nov 2019 às 08:19)

Bom dia,

1 mm já por aqui, chove desde as 7h30, mínima de 8.9°C.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2019 às 08:21)

Bom dia a todos. Aqui está a chover, mas não sei desde que horas. 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2019 às 08:29)

1 mm
----

A estação do SNIRH da "Malveira da Serra" (está junto à Pedra Amarela).Fotos de ontem.

A estação está a debitar dados, mas incrível como a instalaram nestas condições.
Árvores coladas, caso exista precipitação vinda de norte e puxada à vento não irá acumular nada.
É uma pena esta estação estar assim, pois o sitio é interessante, está a 340 mts de altitude proximo de um dos topos da serra. Isto na Peninha ou Pena é que estava bem!!






Localização(ponto azul)


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Nov 2019 às 08:43)

Começa a chover por cá , não esperava precipitação tão cedo , será um bom presságio?! Esperemos que sim, no final da semana logo veremos 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pisfip (19 Nov 2019 às 08:55)

Bom dia,

Pelas 07:30 estavam os mesmos 7º que ontem às 23:00
Chuva recomeçou pela madrugada.Mas que bem que isto faz.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2019 às 09:25)

Chove mais moderado e persistente agora. 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2019 às 09:26)

Bom dia,
Por cá o dia começou cinzento, e bem fresco, os agauceiros fracos, e nevoeiro, chegram por volta das 8:15 da manhã.


----------



## cepp1 (19 Nov 2019 às 09:57)

E o outono no oeste continua maravilhoso, mais um dia molhado. Só està mau é para apanha da azeitona. 
Regatos junto a minha casa carregados de água, rio Lena com uma força brutal em Porto de mós.


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2019 às 10:37)

Boas!

Chuva fraca mas consistente desde as 8h. De salientar que está bastante frio, o carro indicava 7ºC quando estava a vir para Coruche. 

Não é todos os dias que chove com temperaturas abaixo dos 10ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2019 às 11:24)

Agora não chove e o sol envergonhado vai aparecendo, mas vem mais chuva a caminho.


----------



## david 6 (19 Nov 2019 às 11:35)

chuva fraca persistente há muito, temperaturas olhando para as estações deve andar nos 8ºC


----------



## srr (19 Nov 2019 às 11:58)

Abrantes,

Ja soma 0.5 mm , está muito intermitente.
Tem start and stop, modernices, 
Será que o Tejo vai ficar um ribeiro sem qualquer relevância no futuro ?


----------



## cepp1 (19 Nov 2019 às 12:04)

Em Calvaria concelho de porto de mós não chove agora. Deu para passear o cão. Embora esteja tudo cheio de água os poços ainda pouco recuperaram


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2019 às 12:18)

11,2 graus 
1 mm

Está efectivamente frio, e dado que está vento de sul, é um frio bem mais humido.

Entretanto a imagem de satélite está boa, à tarde deverá chover  algumas horas, vamos ver.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2019 às 12:44)

Neste momento já parou de chover, e está tudo bem molhado, o frio continua.


----------



## RStorm (19 Nov 2019 às 13:49)

Boa Tarde

Chuva fraca e persistente durante toda a manhã, acumulando *2,1 mm*. Neste momento não chove, mas o céu mantêm-se encoberto. 
A temperatura segue bem fresca, após uma mínima de *7,1ºC*. Não fosse a entrada da nebulosidade durante a madrugada e acredito que tivesse alcançado valores na ordem dos 5-6ºC. 
A mínima de ontem foi batida antes da meia-noite, passando a ser *8,9ºC*. 
Venha mais durante as próximas horas 

Extremos de ontem: *8,9ºC / 15,7ºC *

T. Atual: *12,3ºC *
HR: 88% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Nov 2019 às 14:52)

Dia fresco por Lisboa, temperatura nos 11ºC (METAR LIS). Na última hora começou a instalar-se algum nevoeiro. Venha lá essa chuva


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2019 às 15:02)

A zona de maior instabilidade está a começar a entrar na costa norte e centro...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2019 às 16:16)

Boas,
Chuva fraca de manhã que rendeu* 0.8mm* na estação do Aeródromo. O Rio Lis tem tido um bom caudal nos últimos dias, mas a cor da água comprova bem que não é um Rio saudável, infelizmente. Desde que cá estou, ainda não vi água límpida uma única vez e pelos vistos, este problema já se arrasta há décadas.

Chove fraco neste momento com a temperatura a rondar os 12ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Nov 2019 às 16:17)

Por aqui caiu morrinha durante toda a manhã. Caíram 1,8 mm desde a meia-noite, muito antes do previsto. 
No entanto, parece que vem aí a zona de maior instabilidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2019 às 16:52)

O radar está valente, parece que vai entrar precipitação forte entre o litoral Lourinhã - Peniche.


----------



## Between (19 Nov 2019 às 17:09)

Bela "mancha" a entrar entre Lisboa e Nazaré  

Radar IPMA:







Imagem de satélite:


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2019 às 17:57)

Por aqui sigo com morrinha, e o frio habitual.


----------



## celsomartins84 (19 Nov 2019 às 18:23)

Vem aí carga 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (19 Nov 2019 às 18:35)

Acho que vai dar para todos de norte a sul 





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2019 às 18:36)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Acho que vai dar para todos de norte a sul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## celsomartins84 (19 Nov 2019 às 19:10)

Ja chove 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Nov 2019 às 19:19)

A noite/madrugada 
promete  












Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (19 Nov 2019 às 19:22)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> A noite/madrugada
> promete
> 
> 
> ...



É verdade, só espero que seja mesmo assim: a instabilidade acentuada a entrar pelo Sul também!!


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Nov 2019 às 19:44)

Boa noite já chove moderado por aqui


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Nov 2019 às 19:45)

Tonton disse:


> É verdade, só espero que seja mesmo assim: a instabilidade acentuada a entrar pelo Sul também!!


E aparentemente até vai aumentar de intensidade enquanto se vai deslocando  para sul 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2019 às 20:12)

Boas,

A linha que vai entrar tem trovoada?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Nov 2019 às 20:26)

Curiosamente a operacional do gfs está completamente desfasada do resto do ensemble no que toca a esta frente. 
No final de sexta faremos as contas ao que choveu nestes dias!!


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Nov 2019 às 20:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> A linha que vai entrar tem trovoada?



O Sat24 mostra alguma actividade electrica nalguns núcleos mais activos. Vamos ver, mas parece haver potencial, há células bem desenvolvidas ao longo da frente.


----------



## Tonton (19 Nov 2019 às 20:29)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O Sat24 mostra alguma actividade electrica nalguns núcleos mais activos. Vamos ver, mas parece haver potencial, há células bem desenvolvidas ao longo da frente.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2019 às 20:53)

Obrigado a ambos.


----------



## Iuri (19 Nov 2019 às 20:57)




----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2019 às 21:12)

Quase a bater à porta...


----------



## AMFC (19 Nov 2019 às 21:17)

Depois de vários dias em que a precipitação foi grosso modo fraca, parece que se configura uma boa rega para a AML


----------



## meko60 (19 Nov 2019 às 21:19)

Boa noite.
Por enquanto o acumulado vai em 2,5mm, mas pelo que parece vir aí, é capaz de terminar o dia com pouco mais.
Temperatura actual  12ºC.


----------



## Tonton (19 Nov 2019 às 21:28)

Aviso Amarelo para os distritos de Lisboa e de Setúbal de precipitação e trovoada para esta noite!!!  

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/avisos-e-alertas-novembro-2019.10171/#post-750039

*"Precipitação* Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.
Válido entre *2019-11-19 21:00:00* e *2019-11-20 06:00:00 (hora UTC)"

Edit: *Santarém também, tinha-me passado...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Nov 2019 às 21:35)

Tonton disse:


> Aviso Amarelo para os distritos de Lisboa e de Setúbal de precipitação e trovoada para esta noite!!!
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/avisos-e-alertas-novembro-2019.10171/#post-750039
> 
> ...










Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (19 Nov 2019 às 21:41)

Outra linha de instabilidade com forte convecção a formar-se, atrás desta que está a chegar - imagem de Vapor de Água:


----------



## Pedro Mindz (19 Nov 2019 às 21:46)

12.8 no exterior
21.5 no interior
A linha prestes a entrar na área metropolitana de Lisboa, parece ser um dos melhores eventos desde que a chuva voltou..


----------



## remember (19 Nov 2019 às 21:52)

Vem lá festa, vem lá festa!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Nov 2019 às 21:52)

Frente lentinha pode trazer muita chuvinha ahah.

Parece que se atrasou um bocado e até à meia-noite deve chover bastante. Supostamente a frente fria já entrou por Lisboa e corre atrás da quente para a oclusão. No Atlântico já se está a formar a frente oclusa de amanhã!

Atual: *12,4ºC* e chuva fraca


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2019 às 21:53)

Chove fraco a moderado, apenas isso.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Nov 2019 às 22:06)

Chove com intensidade e repentinamente em Camarate.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (19 Nov 2019 às 22:10)

A temperatura a cair 2 graus em 20 minutos.
10.8° agora


----------



## jamestorm (19 Nov 2019 às 22:14)

agora vai chovendo moderado, mas persistente por aqui. Vamos ver se começa a cair bem


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2019 às 22:19)

Chuva moderada persistente, ouro para os solos, mas por cá não me posso queixar ja são 90 mm este mês.

5 mm e a somar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Nov 2019 às 22:21)

Chuva moderada que pode durar mais de meia hora, que bom! 

Muita chuva a caminho do Alentejo também felizmente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Nov 2019 às 22:30)

Por aqui já vai batendo na janela, mas muita ainda está para vir  Que saudades de estar à lareira e ouvir este tempinho lá fora Assinalável o vento praticamente nulo durante todo o dia, e assim contínua! Esperano.nos uma longa noite 

1.5mm
12.5°c









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2019 às 22:42)

Aqui mal deu até agora para molhar o chão, mas não faz mal, já tem chovido bem por isso que vá toda para o sul!


----------



## Geopower (19 Nov 2019 às 22:46)

Noite de chuva moderada em Lisboa.  Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Nov 2019 às 22:46)

Boa noite,
Por aqui já chove também, há 20 minutos. Acumula 3,6 mm até ao momento. No entanto, ainda não chegou a parte mais intensa da superfície frontal. 

PS: Começa a chover mais forte. 3,8 mm.


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Nov 2019 às 22:47)

3.3 mm até agora na zona alta de Sesimbra durante o dia de hoje, distribuidos entre o início da manhã e durante as últimas duas horas. Espero muito mais durante esta noite, se no total não chegar pelo menos aos 20 mm fico desiludido, tendo em conta o aspecto das imagens de satélite e do radar! Promete


----------



## remember (19 Nov 2019 às 22:53)

Parece que estão a fritar batatas hehehe cai bem...





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Nov 2019 às 22:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui mal deu até agora para molhar o chão, mas não faz mal, já tem chovido bem por isso que vá toda para o sul!


Por aqui hoje também choveu pouco estamos a apanhar com o "buraco" fa frente no entanto ela está a renegar-se pode ser que de madrugada chova mais.


----------



## Reportorio (19 Nov 2019 às 23:02)

Pelo Miratejo chove bastante, é pena não ter o pluviometro montado.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Nov 2019 às 23:02)

e de repente chove forte , boa carga!!


----------



## Tonton (19 Nov 2019 às 23:03)

Estação do Belas Clube de Campo já com 9,4 mm acumulados:

11.0 C
Feels Like 11.0 




NE




WIND & GUST
0.3  | 4.0 km/h
DEWPOINT
8.9 C
PRECIP RATE
8.89 mm/hr
PRESSURE
1,011.18 hPa
HUMIDITY
87 %
PRECIP ACCUM
9.40 mm
UV
0


----------



## remember (19 Nov 2019 às 23:05)

Máxima de 12.2°C, dia bem frio o de hoje...

Continua a subir, 6.9mm

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2019 às 23:06)

António josé Sales disse:


> Por aqui hoje também choveu pouco estamos a apanhar com o "buraco" fa frente no entanto ela está a renegar-se pode ser que de madrugada chova mais.


Está é muito escuro e vento... parece mesmo que vem aí tempestade...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Nov 2019 às 23:06)

Continua a chover, cada vez mais forte. 
6,6 mm.


----------



## meko60 (19 Nov 2019 às 23:06)

Acumulado 4,4mm e continua a chover, fraco.


----------



## remember (19 Nov 2019 às 23:07)

Está a ficar jeitoso, está...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (19 Nov 2019 às 23:09)

Tonton disse:


> Estação do Belas Clube de Campo já com 9,4 mm acumulados:
> 
> 11.0 C
> Feels Like 11.0
> ...



Continua mais intensa, já acumula mais:

PRECIP RATE
10.92 mm/hr
PRECIP TOTAL
10.41 mm


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Nov 2019 às 23:11)

Precipitação estratiforme  Cai certinha e não deve parar tão cedo , vento aumentou bastante de intensidade! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Nov 2019 às 23:12)

Chove com intensidade à praticamente uma hora mas sem trovoada...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2019 às 23:14)

A zona de Leiria ficou no "buraco" da frente, mas também tem chovido bastante por aqui, por isso não tem problema.  No entanto, parece estar a organizar-se algo a Oeste e Sudoeste. *2.2mm* acumulados no Aeródromo. 
Espero ver bons acumulados amanhã por todas as regiões a Sul do Tejo, bem precisam!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Nov 2019 às 23:20)

Já falta pouco para os 10 mm.
9,4 mm.  

PS: 9,7 mm.


----------



## remember (19 Nov 2019 às 23:20)

Bem que violência lol continuam a fritar batatas...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2019 às 23:25)

10 mm por cá. 

14 mm no Penedo, Colares(Sintra)


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2019 às 23:29)

Boa noite!

A chuva moderada e persistente já chegou também aqui ao Sul do Ribatejo! 

Venha ela que faz muita falta!


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Nov 2019 às 23:32)

BCC acumulou *12,2 mm*, muito bom. Acumulado mensal cada vez mais perto de passar os 90 mm...


----------



## remember (19 Nov 2019 às 23:33)

Boa noite a todos, amanhã farei o balanço de hoje e da madrugada que esperemos que seja bem regada, dados da estação aqui próxima, coisa de um kilometro aqui de casa e da minha.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (19 Nov 2019 às 23:33)

por aqui em Alenquer neste momento só chuvisco ...mas tinha estado a cair bem!!


----------



## meko60 (19 Nov 2019 às 23:42)

Pelo "Real timelightning map" já há descargas a SW de Setúbal, ainda que bastante distantes da costa.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2019 às 23:42)

13 mm
97 mm mensais. 
Maravilha!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2019 às 23:50)

Para aqui também está a vir... menos mas vem!


----------



## meko60 (19 Nov 2019 às 23:52)

A cair bem a ....8,6mm acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2019 às 23:56)

Já não chove. 
Que rega avance para onde é mais precisa!


----------



## david 6 (19 Nov 2019 às 23:57)




----------



## Tonton (19 Nov 2019 às 23:59)

Belas Clube de Campo já com 15,24mm acumulados...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Nov 2019 às 23:59)

Sesimbra 13.4 mm 
Azeitão 7.1mm 
Palmela (QDA) 9.1mm
Setúbal 5.1mm 

Por agora 




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2019 às 00:01)

Boa noite!
Por Carnaxide também chuva moderada certinha. 
Que chuvinha boa! 
Deve parar não tarda.
Quanto à trovoada, pelo radar talvez ocorra no baixo Alentejo ou só mesmo no Algarve mas tudo é possível!


----------



## Manuel Amador (20 Nov 2019 às 00:08)

Boa noite

Aqui em Samora chove com força o som da  agua a escoar pelo tubos de descarga de pluviais é uma sinfonia para mim


----------



## Manuel Amador (20 Nov 2019 às 00:10)

E tudo começou hoje de manhã em Torres Vedras, onde chovia com pouca intensidade

Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (20 Nov 2019 às 00:14)

*Lisboa*, *Setúbal* e *Santarém* em alerta amarelo por precipitação... Intensidade da precipitação e carta sinóptica às 00h00:





Weather UnderGround



Tiagolco disse:


> Quanto à trovoada, pelo radar talvez ocorra no baixo Alentejo ou só mesmo no Algarve mas tudo é possível!



Trovoada possível nos distritos de *Faro*, *Beja* e *Setúbal* e... um pouco mesmo de sorte, *Lisboa*.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Nov 2019 às 00:16)

Por aqui parou de chover, não sei se vem mais...


----------



## dvieira (20 Nov 2019 às 00:28)

Por aqui pouca ou nada de chuva para já. As linhas de precipitação têm passado ao lado.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Nov 2019 às 00:43)

Pela Figueira tem chovido bem durante a noite, com uma ou outra paragem de alguns minutos.


----------



## dASk (20 Nov 2019 às 01:16)

Parece que vem lá mais  linha com aspecto interessante a formar-se a Oeste! Quiçá esta traga actividade eléctrica


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2019 às 01:32)

Gerofil disse:


> *Lisboa*, *Setúbal* e *Santarém* em alerta amarelo por precipitação... Intensidade da precipitação e carta sinóptica às 00h00:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não sei onde foste buscar isto, mas a sinóptica é esta:






E a divisão entre frente fria e quente é meio confusa no radar, visto que está a entrar uma nova linha em Lisboa...

Chuva fraca de novo  *2 mm
*
Que grande "salvação" para o centro e o sul:


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2019 às 01:32)

Atenção a SO da Grande Lisboa. Células com eco laranja/vermelho. Há registo de descargas elétricas de acordo com o IPMA,


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Nov 2019 às 01:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não sei onde foste buscar isto, mas a sinóptica é esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vamos ver se será salvação.  Ate agora so 2mm no máximo


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2019 às 01:39)

Trovoada!!! A sudoeste


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2019 às 01:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Atenção a SO da Grande Lisboa. Células com eco laranja/vermelho. Há registo de descargas elétricas de acordo com o IPMA,


Confirma-se. Relâmpagos visíveis a Oeste. 
Que saudades!


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2019 às 01:43)

Agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (20 Nov 2019 às 01:47)

volta a chover bem aqui no concelho de Alenquer, oiço valente carga la fora!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2019 às 01:54)

Primeiro trovão ouvido agora. Longínquo mas já deu para estremecer as janelas. 
Chove fraco.


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2019 às 01:54)

Agora ouviu-se bem em Odivelas. Vai chovendo!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2019 às 01:54)

Trovao forte, boa bomba!!
Luz publica caput


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2019 às 02:00)

Contei 3 ou 4 relâmpagos mas parece ter cessado agora. Chove bem 

Belo ronco à 01h52. Edit: Mesmo aqui!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2019 às 02:02)

123 kAmp no mar junto a Cascais. 
Foi forte sem dúvida.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2019 às 02:06)

5 mm e lá atingiu os 3 dígitos. 
102 mm.


----------



## remember (20 Nov 2019 às 02:08)

Boas,

Ontem terminou com 10.4mm e agora continua com chuva a fazer barulho... 

5.4mm acumulados e continua com força...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2019 às 02:09)

Não esquecer que o ampere é uma unidade de medida da corrente eléctrica, não tem qualquer relação com a intensidade do som. 
Continua a chuva fraca, não se viu mais nenhum relâmpago.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2019 às 02:10)

*3,5 mm* em Belas. Será que isto foi a frente fria? Tem ar disso...


----------



## remember (20 Nov 2019 às 02:12)

Dados actuais, continua a chover com força, isto é que chover com vontade...









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2019 às 02:12)

Trovoada foi so mesmo aquilo, mas tranquilo quero é chuva (mm) . 
7 mm.
Vai abrandando.
Este evento já rendeu 23 mm, muito bom!


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2019 às 07:17)

Bom dia
Noite de chuva forte por Peniche.

Já fui espreitar, parece que agora não chove, mas pelo que acabei de ver no radar vem por aí uma célula a intensificar.
Vamos ver se continua assim até terra.

Não faço ideia a temperatura que estará lá fora a esta hora mas pelo que se sente em casa com certeza está frio 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Nov 2019 às 07:38)

Bom dia, 
Ontem caíram 16,8 mm, no total. 
Hoje o acumulado segue nos 6,9 mm, sendo 1,8 mm os da frente por volta da meia-noite. Isto dá um total de 23,7 mm para o evento, de 58,4 mm para o mês e de 117 mm para o ano hidrológico.  

É pena que não tenha chovido o suficiente para o Algarve. Esperemos que da próxima tenham mais sorte.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2019 às 08:06)

Boas

9 mm ate ao momento
107 mm mensal. 
A estação do Pai do vento ja chegou aos 90 mm. 
Segundo o radar nova boa célula em aproximação.


----------



## remember (20 Nov 2019 às 08:19)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 11.2°C e actual de 11.5°C, 8mm acumulados, humidade muito alta 99% lol

Como já relataram vem lá mais qualquer coisa, vamos ver se dá em algo 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (20 Nov 2019 às 08:28)

Abrantes

Soma 14 mm . A frente já passou, vamos lá ver os aguaceiros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2019 às 08:42)

Bom dia,
Que rica noite que foi por aqui, sempre com aguaceiros moderados, que só passaram a aguaceiros fracos agora ao inicio da manhã, já depois das 6 das manhã, uma rega assim já deu uma boa ajuda.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2019 às 08:51)

A linha está a ganhar força, a parte mais activa talvez entre na zona de Sesimbra.


----------



## Tonton (20 Nov 2019 às 09:25)

Bom dia,

Na estação do Belas Clube de Campo, acumulou 15,24mm até à meia-noite e 7,87 durante a noite, o que dá cerca de 23mm no total, nada mau


----------



## criz0r (20 Nov 2019 às 09:28)

Bom dia,

Acumulados generosos na Cova da Piedade. *19,8mm* no total do evento e vamos ver até ao final da semana.
Solos bem húmidos nesta zona e já com uma boa profundidade em cm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2019 às 09:46)

Bom dia a todos! Aqui ouvi chover durante a noite mas nada de extraordinário... o sol vai aparecendo por enquanto mas vem mais chuva a caminho.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Nov 2019 às 09:53)

Por aqui nem uma pinga caiu da linha de precipitação, que entretanto já enfraqueceu na ponta sul.


----------



## Geopower (20 Nov 2019 às 10:02)

Manhã de céu nublado com abertas.
Panorâmica a norte a partir de Cacilhas:


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2019 às 10:06)

Boas!

Madrugada algo chuvosa na zona rural entre Benavente e Coruche, mas os acumulados não são nade de extraordinário. A Estação do IPMA de Coruche acumulou 11,4mm. Veremos o que rendem os aguaceiros ao longo do dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2019 às 11:07)

Reina o sol. 
Bem, para sexta-feira nova boa rega acumulados entre os 20-25 mm podem ser bem possíveis.


----------



## RStorm (20 Nov 2019 às 11:21)

Bom dia

Ontem só voltou a chover a partir do inicio da noite, sempre fraco a moderado. O acumulado subiu para *3 mm*. 
Hoje, o inicio da madrugada foi marcado por muita chuva, persistente e com grande intensidade  O acumulado segue nos *10,5 mm  *

Neste momento, sigo com boas abertas de sol e vento nulo. Aquela linha de instabilidade a meio da manhã dissipou-se e dividiu-se ao meio, sendo que eu fiquei exatamente nesse mesmo meio  Vamos ver como corre a tarde, pelo menos o radar está novamente valente  

Extremos de ontem: *7,1ºC **/ **12,7ºC **/ **3 mm *(dia mais frio do mês até agora) 

Mínima de hoje: *11,2ºC *
T. Atual: *15,1ºC *
HR: 74% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Nov 2019 às 12:04)

Bom dia pessoal,

Noite e madrugada invernal deixou de acumulado *27mm *na zona alta de Sesimbra, e *12.9mm p*or Azeitão Agora o sol é rei e senhor, vamos ver como corre agora a lotaria dos aguaceiros hoje a tarde 

Ao contrário de ontem, o dia hoje segue ameno com *15.2ºc .*


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2019 às 12:37)

Aqui está a fechar o tempo, a ficar escuro e a aumentar o vento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Nov 2019 às 12:42)

Bom aglomerado de células a entrar por Coimbra/Leiria (e Aveiro, mas não faz parte do litoral centro), com alguma actividade eléctrica.


----------



## fhff (20 Nov 2019 às 13:25)

Acumulei 21 mm em Sintra,  esta noite. Pela primeira vez,  desde o início das chuvas,  o Lizandro ganhou caudal. Até aqui, o pouco escorrimento superficial e  a infiltração de água no solo mantinha o Lizandro bem parado. Ultrapassei os 100 mm este mês (108 mm).


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2019 às 13:26)

Atenção Figueira da Foz, se verificarem estruturas de nuvens baixas por favor protejam-se


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2019 às 13:43)

aqui tem aguaceiros ao redor, noto melhor um a norte, mas aqui nada escudo activo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2019 às 13:47)

Eco roxo-vermelho grande perto de entrar na zona da Figueira...


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Nov 2019 às 13:53)

Ontem e hoje de madrugada rendeu *27.2 mm* na zona alta de Sesimbra. No campo, são muitas as poças de grandes dimensões. Pelo menos nesta região, os solos já não se podem queixar de falta de água!

EDIT: 71.9 mm este mês, apesar de ter chovido quase todos os dias, ainda falta um pouco para fazer a média mensal. Pelas previsões é possível que ainda a consiga fazer.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Nov 2019 às 13:56)

Trovoadas. Já se ouve em Coimbra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2019 às 13:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eco roxo-vermelho grande perto de entrar na zona da Figueira...


Está a perder força ao entrar em terra...


----------



## Dematos (20 Nov 2019 às 14:02)

Vai caíndo devagar! A "coisa" promete!!


----------



## Dematos (20 Nov 2019 às 14:14)

Acelerou!! ​


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Nov 2019 às 14:40)

Céu a ficar escuro por Alvalade, algumas células em aproximação.

Sudoeste




20191120_143458-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Oeste




20191120_143450-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Nov 2019 às 14:42)

Vem lá "ganga" 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Nov 2019 às 15:15)

Esta célula sim chegou cá bem "viva" à zona alta de Sesimbra, choveu forte durante alguns minutos, com rajadas de vento consideráveis a acompanhar a parte mais activa! Só faltou um trovãozito ou outro 

Só este aguaceiro acumulou mais 4.8 mm, fazendo um total de 18.5 mm hoje, o que a somar ao dia de ontem faz 32 mm.


----------



## criz0r (20 Nov 2019 às 15:18)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Esta célula sim chegou cá bem "viva" à zona alta de Sesimbra, choveu forte durante alguns minutos, com rajadas de vento consideráveis a acompanhar a parte mais activa! Só faltou um trovãozito ou outro
> 
> Só este aguaceiro acumulou mais 4.8 mm, fazendo um total de 18.5 mm hoje, o que a somar ao dia de ontem faz 32 mm.



Discrepâncias assinaláveis na margem sul. Bom acumulado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Nov 2019 às 15:18)

Rendeu *4.8mm *, por Sampaio (Sesimbra) Rain rate de *21.1* , até fazia fumo  Acumulado desde a meia-noite 18.5mm, total  desde o início do evento *32mm* , muito bom  Por Azeitão tem chuvido bem menos, *13.9mm* desde Ontem de manhã! Mas este aguaceiro foi bem o exemplo disso, em Azeitão apenas rendeu perto de *1mm*! Contudo tudo bem verdinho e regado pela zona  







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2019 às 15:22)

Boa tarde!

Desde a madrugada não voltou a chover em Coruche, mas agora parece que vem lá molho!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Nov 2019 às 15:34)

Célula a passar a NNW de Alvalade e Ryanair a descolar para Londres 

Qualidade de telemóvel...




20191120_152609-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2019 às 15:43)

em Coruche


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2019 às 16:01)

david 6 disse:


> em Coruche



Chuva e trovoada em Coruche! 

Tivemos agora um grande estrondo!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Nov 2019 às 16:09)

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro que foi moderado, mas ainda durou uns minutos a passar. Acumulou 1,2 mm, elevando o acumulado diário para 8,1 mm e o do evento para os 24,9 mm.  

@Ricardo Carvalho e @Jorge_scp Grandes contrastes entre a minha zona e a vossa, não é? A Serra da Arrábida é mesmo malandra. E que tal se fosse para o Samouco, não seria melhor?!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Nov 2019 às 16:14)

Em relação a segunda e a terça, este é o resumo dos dados meteorológicos desses dias: 

Segunda

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,4°C
Mín: 7,5°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 16,9°C
Mín: 6,8°C

Terça

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 12,8°C
Mín: 6,7°C
Prec: 16,8 mm  

*Corroios*
Máx: 13,0°C
Mín: 4,9°C

Agora estão 13,3°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2019 às 16:22)

Que inicio de tarde bem chuvosa, com aguaceiros moderados a fortes, que até fazia fumo, e nem com o limpa.vidros do carrro, no máximo se conseguia ver a estrada, a água era tanta, que corria pelas valas, e quando atravessava a estrada formava uns grandes lençóis de água.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Nov 2019 às 16:30)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro que foi moderado, mas ainda durou uns minutos a passar. Acumulou 1,2 mm, elevando o acumulado diário para 8,1 mm e o do evento para os 24,9 mm.
> 
> @Ricardo Carvalho e @Jorge_scp Grandes contrastes entre a minha zona e a vossa, não é? A Serra da Arrábida é mesmo malandra. E que tal se fosse para o Samouco, não seria melhor?!



Sabes que a orografia tem sempre um papel fundamental nestas situações amigo, mas neste evento até não te podes queixar muito, choveu mais na Charneca do que em Azeitão por ex: | Aqui pela zona alta de Sesimbra a história é outra, evento muito generoso por cá, e vai chovendo certinho neste momento, acumulado só de hoje já vai nos 19.8mm e continua a chover , e acredito que até Sábado possam cair mais 25 a 30mm


----------



## cepp1 (20 Nov 2019 às 16:32)

è só malta a falar em chuva, aqui no oeste ainda não caiu nada, alias tem estado sempre o sol a espreitar


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2019 às 16:35)

MSantos disse:


> Chuva e trovoada em Coruche!
> 
> Tivemos agora um grande estrondo!



já estava a vir embora para a Fajarda, quando veio esse relâmpago, fiquei todo cego 

entretanto já na fajarda a chuva já parou


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2019 às 16:38)

Célula a Este de Pombal com núcleo intenso de precipitação, zona de Ansião agora mesmo


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Nov 2019 às 16:39)

[/QUOTE] @Ricardo Carvalho e @Jorge_scp Grandes contrastes entre a minha zona e a vossa, não é? A Serra da Arrábida é mesmo malandra. E que tal se fosse para o Samouco, não seria melhor?! [/QUOTE]

Como já disse o Ricardo, a orografia na maior parte das vezes beneficia esta zona onde moro. Por vezes é mesmo visível no radar, e fazendo a travessia Fernão Ferro - Sesimbra muitas vezes, é evidente que a humidade é bastante maior nesta zona mais alta. É sempre a subir desde o vale da Lagoa de Albufeira (Apostiça) de cota quase 0 até aqui a quase 200 m de altura, antes de descer bruscamente para o mar. Já Azeitão nem sempre funciona a orografia, fica consideravelmente mais baixo e mais a leste. No topo do risco e da Arrábida mesmo é que seria interessante ter uma EM!


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2019 às 17:13)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Que inicio de tarde bem chuvosa, com aguaceiros moderados a fortes, que até fazia fumo, e nem com o limpa.vidros do carrro, no máximo se conseguia ver a estrada, a água era tanta, que corria pelas valas, e quando atravessava a estrada formava uns grandes lençóis de água.


  Hoje trocámos, aqui não choveu!


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2019 às 17:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje trocámos, aqui não choveu!



Hoje sim, posso dizer que foi uma rica madrugada e inicio de tarde, quase á moda antiga, como se costuma dizer.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2019 às 17:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje sim, posso dizer que foi uma rica madrugada e inicio de tarde, quase á moda antiga, como se costuma dizer.


Aqui só choveu de noite... mas não faz mal que temos tudo bem regado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2019 às 17:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui só choveu de noite... mas não faz mal que temos tudo bem regado!



Pois, é venham lá mais uns 80 a 100 mm de precipitação, para começar a fazer-se a lavagem aos fundos dos ribeiros.
O rio Almonda hoje de manhã em Torres Novas, ia já bem animado.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2019 às 18:56)

Boa Noite,
Aparentemente choveu de madrugada, mas não dei por nada. Quanto aos aguaceiros, tem passado tudo ao lado desta vez, o que acontece nestes casos.  A estação do Aeródromo acumulou 1mm durante a tarde, mas na cidade não choveu o que comprova bem a lotaria destas situações e ter estações fora das localidades acaba por fazer alguma diferença. Ainda me lembro de ver no mapa uma da cidade, mas como tantas outras nunca mais apareceu.
Deixo umas fotos do dia de hoje:
Rio Lís com um bom caudal:













Final do dia:


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2019 às 21:16)

Boas noites,

Noite segue fria e húmida. 
Acumulado diário foi de 10 mm, dos quais 9 mm de madrugada e 1 mm por volta das 18h.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2019 às 21:28)

Bela célula às 4h que me fez acordar, acumulou* 6,6 mm* de uma vez! Os acumulados pela região:

Rio de Mouro: *14,5 mm*
Belas: *10,5 mm*
BCCampo: *8,6 mm 
*
A frente oclusa diurna desmembrou-se e fixou-se mais no litoral norte. Independemente, BCC já passou os 90 mm e Rio Mouro bem perto de passar os 100. O verde que está pintado pelos campos é mesmo muito intenso e dá um bom ar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Nov 2019 às 23:44)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui houve mais uns chuviscos, que acumularam mais 0,3 mm. O acumulado total do dia segue nos 8,4 mm, o evento segue nos 25,2 mm, o mês nos 59,9 mm e o ano hidrológico nos 117,7 mm.  
Agora estão 12,3°C e céu pouco nublado. Amanhã deverá chover pouco, mas sexta voltará a chuva e na próxima semana, se o tempo quiser, teremos mais chuva.


----------



## Candy (21 Nov 2019 às 00:52)

Aguaceiro forte em Peniche neste momento!

Têm passado por aqui umas belas células.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2019 às 03:11)

Boa noite

A chuva aqui pela Póvoa tem sido sistematicamente inferior à que tem sido observada, relatada e registada noutros locais próximos. Não há de facto acumulações visíveis comparáveis. As células mais intensas têm sempre passado quer mais a norte quer mais a sul, por vezes mesmo de raspão. Ficam dois vídeos time-lapse feitos aqui na Póvoa, um antes do último sistema frontal, 2ªfeira, e outro depois, 4ªfeira. Não me tem sido possível fazer mais observações.
Acrescento apenas que nem um único trovão ouvi aqui ( e das poucas vezes que observei, também nenhum relâmpago).


----------



## dASk (21 Nov 2019 às 04:16)

Que brutalidade de aguaceiro que me fez acordar e saltar da cama. Não contava com isto!! 15m de chuva torrencial daquelas que não dá pra chover mais forte que aquilo


----------



## efcm (21 Nov 2019 às 06:41)

Um aguaceiro tão forte na amadora que me acordou.

Literalmente abriram as torneiras todas no céu, já vão uns 3 minutos de dilúvio.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2019 às 07:28)

Boas,

Sigo com 2 mm
Mensal: 110 mm

Na próxima madrugada muito vento e chuva.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Nov 2019 às 08:12)

dASk disse:


> Que brutalidade de aguaceiro que me fez acordar e saltar da cama. Não contava com isto!! 15m de chuva torrencial daquelas que não dá pra chover mais forte que aquilo


Passou por cá, rain rate máximo de 30.48mm, e deixou no pluviômetro 12.7mm 








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Nov 2019 às 08:17)

Esse aguaceiro também passou pela Charneca, apesar de não ter ouvido nada.  Pelos dados que tenho, deve ter sido bem forte! 
7,6 mm acumulados no dia de hoje.


----------



## remember (21 Nov 2019 às 08:22)

StormRic disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> A chuva aqui pela Póvoa tem sido sistematicamente inferior à que tem sido observada, relatada e registada noutros locais próximos. Não há de facto acumulações visíveis comparáveis. As células mais intensas têm sempre passado quer mais a norte quer mais a sul, por vezes mesmo de raspão. Ficam dois vídeos time-lapse feitos aqui na Póvoa, um antes do último sistema frontal, 2ªfeira, e outro depois, 4ªfeira. Não me tem sido possível fazer mais observações.
> Acrescento apenas que nem um único trovão ouvi aqui ( e das poucas vezes que observei, também nenhum relâmpago).


Bom dia, não sei se será bem assim a Davis da escola que falámos em tempos, está quase igual aos meus registos.

Dados da minha estação comparados com os da escola D. Martinho Vaz Castelo Branco.

O dia acordou cinzento e com chuva, 1.4mm acumulados, vai caindo uns pingos muito esporádicos de vez em quando, mínima de 12°C um pouco mais alta portanto.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Nov 2019 às 09:11)

Aqui a zona de Sesimbra tem sido beneficiada com este evento. Mais uma vez, esta noite a parte mais activa passou mesmo aqui por cima, parecia um comboio. O som da chuva nas janelas e no telhado durante a noite já deixou uma ideia, o radar confirmou, o pluviometro mediu: mais *13.5 mm* só esta madrugada. Faz *62.3 mm* só desde Domingo, bem acima do modelado. E amanhã pode chover bem outra vez. *91.7 mm* este mês, a média deve ficar feita, ou próximo disso, durante o dia de amanhã.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (21 Nov 2019 às 10:07)

A precipitação prevê-se muito forte para amanhã entre as 6 da manha e as 11 na AML. Haverá motivos para ainda mais caos no transito durante a hora de ponta?


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2019 às 10:08)

Bom dia,
Por cá o dia começou com nevoeiro praticamente cerrado, ele formou-se ontem ainda de noite, pouco depois de ter parado de chover, em que mal se viam os candeeiros ligados das estradas, está tudo muito molhado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 11:16)

Começou a chover bem agora, moderado a forte...


----------



## RStorm (21 Nov 2019 às 11:18)

Bom dia

Ontem, a tarde teve boas abertas e apenas ocorreu um aguaceiro fraco ao inicio da noite, subindo o acumulado para *10,8 mm*. O resto foi vê-las passar ao lado 
Hoje, sigo com mais um dia cinzento e nublado. Choveu durante a madrugada e agora recomeçou a chover novamente, *0,9 mm *acumulados. 
Veremos como correm as próximas horas 

Extremos de ontem: *11,2ºC / 16,5ºC / 10,8 mm 
*
Mínima de hoje: *11,4ºC*
T. Atual: *15,5ºC *
HR: 93% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## dvieira (21 Nov 2019 às 12:01)

Chove muito neste momento. O que está chovendo agora aqui nalguns sítios provocava inundações.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 12:05)

dvieira disse:


> Chove muito neste momento. O que está chovendo agora aqui nalguns sítios provocava inundações.


É um eco amarelo a passar por aí... aqui tem sido sempre moderado a forte. Agora está a enfraquecer mas ainda não parou.


----------



## meko60 (21 Nov 2019 às 12:12)

Bom dia!
Por enquanto de chuva apenas acumulado 1mm, pouco para o que se previa


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2019 às 12:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É um eco amarelo a passar por aí... aqui tem sido sempre moderado a forte. Agora está a enfraquecer mas ainda não parou.



Aqui o neveoiro está a começar a dissipar-se, mas já não chove desde a tarde de ontem.


----------



## Manuel Amador (21 Nov 2019 às 12:19)

Bom dia
Algures perto de Canha, já se vem algumas poças, uns km mais a frente e caiu uma carga de água brutal, chego a Samora e está sol. As fotos foram obtidas num espaço temporal curto em poucos km de distancia e com temporal de chuva pelo meio
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (21 Nov 2019 às 14:17)

Boas abertas de sol.
Não choveu mais desde o meu último post, mas vai-se vendo belas células no horizonte  

T. Atual: *17,0ºC *
HR: 71%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2019 às 14:40)

a passar aqui perto


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2019 às 14:55)

Aqui caiu uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados que duraram cerca de 1 hora, agora o sol começa a espreitar.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2019 às 15:18)

remember disse:


> Bom dia, não sei se será bem assim a Davis da escola que falámos em tempos, está quase igual aos meus registos.
> 
> Dados da minha estação comparados com os da escola D. Martinho Vaz Castelo Branco.



Bom dia

 Obrigado pelos registos. Claro que confio muito mais nestes números do que na minha percepção olhando só para os acumulados na rua, mas também penso que este alto do Casal da Serra chegado à beira da encosta do vale de Vialonga pode receber o efeito do vento que é muito mais intenso aqui, incluindo o de secar o chão mais rapidamente. Nas Bragadas e Salvação, no entanto, encontrei poças bem grandes em locais abrigados. Quanto a observar as células a passar ao lado e ausência de actividade eléctrica perceptível, reitero.
Amanhã vai ser interessante o vento aqui .


----------



## joralentejano (21 Nov 2019 às 15:45)

Boas,
Por Leiria choveu  apenas de madrugada. Quanto aos aguaceiros, mais uma vez passaram ao lado da cidade. 
*8.7mm* acumulados na estação do Aeródromo. A madrugada e manhã de amanhã prometem ser bem chuvosas!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Nov 2019 às 16:20)

meko60 disse:


> Bom dia!
> Por enquanto de chuva apenas acumulado 1mm, pouco para o que se previa


Curiosos estes contrastes no mesmo concelho. Por aqui, o aguaceiro de noite acumulou quase 8 vezes mais que por aí. 

Por aqui, não choveu mais desde a última mensagem. Aliás, o céu até limpou e está tempo ameno. Nem parece que vem aí molha para amanhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2019 às 16:42)

Fotos bem frescas desta manhã, o treino de 25 kms deu para captar as seguintes fotos.

A temperatura andava nos 13 graus.
Vale do rio touro, embora seja uma pequena ribeira. Corre bem.













Ribeira da mula com bom caudal.





O que está no canto superior direito é um importante afluente da ribeira da mula, pelo menos na curto trajecto até à barragem. No centro é a ribeira da mula.













Lagoa na Quinta do Pisão




Relativamente à barragem da mula está a recuperar lentamente. Conforme se vê a ribeira da mula corre bastante bem e a mesma ao chegar à barragem quase que entra em forma de cascata dado o declive acentuado por estar vazia.

Resumindo, o cenário é claramente bom, a recuperação foi bem positiva terão caido desde meados de Outubro até agora 160 mm.
Amanhã poderão cair outros 20/30 mm, portanto excelentes notícias.


----------



## remember (21 Nov 2019 às 18:23)

StormRic disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Obrigado pelos registos. Claro que confio muito mais nestes números do que na minha percepção olhando só para os acumulados na rua, mas também penso que este alto do Casal da Serra chegado à beira da encosta do vale de Vialonga pode receber o efeito do vento que é muito mais intenso aqui, incluindo o de secar o chão mais rapidamente. Nas Bragadas e Salvação, no entanto, encontrei poças bem grandes em locais abrigados. Quanto a observar as células a passar ao lado e ausência de actividade eléctrica perceptível, reitero.
> Amanhã vai ser interessante o vento aqui .


Sim, quanto a isso deves ter razão, porque noto bem agora o efeito do vento, comparado com o que acontecia na parte de baixo da Póvoa nada a haver.....

O vento onde estou agora é predominante de ONO e tenho assistido a ventanias que é uma coisa doida lol abana tudo lol

Podes sempre instalar a APP weatherlink da Davis, crias uma conta e assim podes seguir os dados da estação aí da Póvoa.

Aqui por Benfica pouco choveu, pelo menos que tenha notado, lá por casa 1.6mm acumulados.

Volta a previsao de carga para amanhã, vamos ver... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2019 às 18:50)

StormRic disse:


> Amanhã vai ser interessante o vento aqui .



Verdade, e o IPMA ainda não lançou o aviso amarelo, não sei qual é a dúvida deles...


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2019 às 19:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade, e o IPMA ainda não lançou o aviso amarelo, não sei qual é a dúvida deles...



Off-topic:
Os distritos mais a sul com aviso de vento são Coimbra e Castelo Branco. Significa que para Leiria, Lisboa, Santarém e Setúbal não prevêem rajadas sequer na casa dos 70 Km/h, ou 90 Km/h nas "terras altas".
A questão aqui é o que entendem por "terras altas", distrito a distrito. A Serra de Sintra é, necessariamente, uma "terra alta" no distrito de Lisboa, assim como as alturas da Malveira a Montejunto ou Aire e Candeeiros em Leiria.
No entanto, nota-se que o IPMA, na previsão a 10 dias/horária, tem vindo a retirar força aos ventos pelo menos aqui pelo distrito de Lisboa (reparei que o GFS também, já os outros modelos não tenho acompanhado).


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Nov 2019 às 19:23)

Mais chuvinha:
BCCampo: *7,6 mm (103,4 mm mensais!)*
Rio de Mouro: *3,9 mm
*
Final do dia de céu limpo com uma pôr do sol vibrante e bem vermelho.
De madrugada deve ver mais chuva pelo que não deve baixar muito a mínima. 10 mm esperados e a pressão pode baixar dos 1000 hPa, pela primeira vez este ano! 
Atual:* 10,2ºC
*
Ainda é possível passar dos 140 mm até ao final do mês, muito bom.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2019 às 19:35)

StormRic disse:


> Off-topic:
> Os distritos mais a sul com aviso de vento são Coimbra e Castelo Branco. Significa que para Leiria, Lisboa, Santarém e Setúbal não prevêem rajadas sequer na casa dos 70 Km/h, ou 90 Km/h nas "terras altas".
> A questão aqui é o que entendem por "terras altas", distrito a distrito. A Serra de Sintra é, necessariamente, uma "terra alta" no distrito de Lisboa, assim como as alturas da Malveira a Montejunto ou Aire e Candeeiros em Leiria.
> No entanto, nota-se que o IPMA, na previsão a 10 dias/horária, tem vindo a retirar força aos ventos pelo menos aqui pelo distrito de Lisboa (reparei que o GFS também, já os outros modelos não tenho acompanhado).



Olha a previsão para Alcabideche.
Esta zona o vento tem comportamento de terra alta.
Amanhã depois partilho os dados de vento por cá.
Ainda no outro dia tive rajada de 93 km/h.
E Outubro até dobrou vigas de aço de um painel. Lol 
Enfim estaremos cá para acompanhar a situação.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (21 Nov 2019 às 19:40)

Com a previsão de chuva para esta madrugada e não há uma aviso do IPMA para dos distritos de Lisboa ou Setúbal ? Só aviso por agitação marítima?


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 19:41)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Com a previsão de chuva para esta madrugada e não há uma aviso do IPMA para dos distritos de Lisboa ou Setúbal ? Só aviso por agitação marítima?


Não... por enquanto.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2019 às 19:48)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Com a previsão de chuva para esta madrugada e não há uma aviso do IPMA para dos distritos de Lisboa ou Setúbal ? Só aviso por agitação marítima?



Há para Lisboa 


picture upload sites


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2019 às 21:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Olha a previsão para Alcabideche.
> Esta zona o vento tem comportamento de terra alta.
> Amanhã depois partilho os dados de vento por cá.
> Ainda no outro dia tive rajada de 93 km/h.
> ...



Alcabideche estará incluído na zona que o IPMA designa por "Cabo Raso"? Muitas vezes na previsão descritiva aparece a nomeação estrita desta zona em relação ao vento.
Desta vez não, mas mesmo que não aconteça atingir o limite do aviso enquanto o vento estiver do quadrante sul, facilmente sabemos que vai atingir rajadas superiores a 70 Km/h quando rodar para o quadrante NW.



jonas_87 disse:


> Há para Lisboa



Incluiram o aviso amarelo da chuva pouco depois das 19h. Mantém-se sem aviso do vento. As últimas run's aumentaram a previsão de chuva ou simplesmente esperavam pela confirmação?
Podemos assim esperar acumulados superiores a 30 mm em 6h ou 10 mm em 1 hora.
Simultaneamente Porto, Braga e Viana passaram a laranja para a chuva (mas não Aveiro nem Coimbra; Leiria a amarelo também para chuva. Santarém, Évora e Portalegre sem avisos, Beja só para o mar.

Fica o vídeo time-lapse de hoje, pelas 16h, mostrando a camada de cirrostratus trazida no fluxo de NW em altitude (Jet Stream), enquanto os últimos Cumulus se demoravam lentamente na corrente WSW à superfície (os topos são erodidos por ventos mais fortes da mesma direcção).


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2019 às 21:34)

StormRic disse:


> Alcabideche estará incluído na zona que o IPMA designa por "Cabo Raso"? Muitas vezes na previsão descritiva aparece a nomeação estrita desta zona em relação ao vento.
> Desta vez não, mas mesmo que não aconteça atingir o limite do aviso enquanto o vento estiver do quadrante sul, facilmente sabemos que vai atingir rajadas superiores a 70 Km/h quando rodar para o quadrante NW.
> 
> 
> ...




Sim já reparei nesse destaque , mas fruto da altitude(120mts fazem muita diferençapor cá ) e serra, as rajadas são sempre mais elevadas cá e por vezes com diferença assinalável. A própria velocidade de vento também é agressivo. 


----

Estando vento sul amanhã e dado as previsões o efeito orografico deve ser tremendo. Não me admirava nada dos acumulados de amanhã ultrapassarem bem o modelado.
Já agora a previsão de chuva forte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 21:58)

Na zona de Leiria e Lisboa já se vê chuva a entrar...


----------



## remember (21 Nov 2019 às 22:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Na zona de Leiria e Lisboa já se vê chuva a entrar...


Mesmo, e vem bem jeitosa 







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 22:05)

Não está a entrar mais cedo? Só tinha previsão de chuva a partir da meia noite...


----------



## jamestorm (21 Nov 2019 às 22:20)

Já estão aí no radar Linhas de chuva a aparecer, entrar em terra agora.
Noite calma e algo amena para já, 10ºC


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2019 às 22:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Na zona de Leiria e Lisboa já se vê chuva a entrar...





luismeteo3 disse:


> Não está a entrar mais cedo? Só tinha previsão de chuva a partir da meia noite...



Primeiro tem de haver confirmação de que aos ecos corresponde precipitação à superfície, o que não parece, pelo radar de Coruche a vanguarda dos ecos não chega ao solo na região oeste:


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 22:22)

StormRic disse:


> Primeiro tem de haver confirmação de que aos ecos corresponde precipitação à superfície, o que não parece, pelo radar de Coruche a vanguarda dos ecos não chega ao solo na região oeste:


Ainda não é chuva?
Edit: No norte já chove...


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2019 às 22:25)

Sim, não é chuva.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Nov 2019 às 22:32)

Provavelmente só deverá começar a chover quando os ecos verdes entrarem em terra. Por vezes, os ecos azuis iniciais são apenas virga...
Por Leiria a noite segue agradável com temperatura na ordem dos 10ºC e ainda não chove. No entanto, deveremos ter muitas horas seguidas de chuva, venha ela!


----------



## Batalha64 (21 Nov 2019 às 22:38)

Neste momento ainda não chove no Magoito, Sintra


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2019 às 22:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ainda não é chuva?
> Edit: No norte já chove...



Sim, no norte já chove e confirma-se que aí os ecos chegam até ao solo.
Viana do Castelo foi onde começou, já tem 0,2mm das 21h às 22h.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (21 Nov 2019 às 22:45)

Qualquer dia têm que fazer as pessoas do Sul como fazem as das aldeias do interior que nunca viram o mar e levá-las para o norte para verem chover um dia inteiro.


----------



## remember (21 Nov 2019 às 22:48)

Bem que bonita que ela está...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (21 Nov 2019 às 22:58)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Qualquer dia têm que fazer as pessoas do Sul como fazem as das aldeias do interior que nunca viram o mar e levá-las para o norte para verem chover um dia inteiro.



pois...está complicado aquilo lá para baixo. Mas olha não há fome que não dê em fartura, acredito nisso neste caso tb...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Nov 2019 às 23:01)

Já chuvisca!!
Bela imagem, há imenso tempo que não via o radar com tanta precipitação para abranger grande parte do território...





Já é raro de se ver! As frentes do futuro têm tamanho para durar 1 hora ou 2, se tanto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 23:15)

Começou agora a chuviscar aqui...


----------



## jamestorm (21 Nov 2019 às 23:28)

Confirmei ha pouco com familiar, já chove fraco em São Martinho do Porto.


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Nov 2019 às 23:38)

Boa noite já chove fraco a moderado por aqui


----------



## Tonton (21 Nov 2019 às 23:45)

Já cai com intensidade, por aqui...


----------



## casr26 (21 Nov 2019 às 23:46)

Entre Cadaval e Bombarral já pinga continuamente


----------



## JAlves (21 Nov 2019 às 23:51)

Ramada, Odivelas, já chove, e ouvem-se os pingos a baterem nas janelas.


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Nov 2019 às 00:00)

Já chove forte por aqui


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2019 às 00:02)

Póvoa, primeiros pingos às 23:40 (não é chuvisco, é mesmo pingos).







Há ecos amarelos próximos.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2019 às 00:13)

S.Pedro de Moel, primeira EMA da RLC a acumular antes das 23h: 0,1 mm.

Entretanto, um área de eco amarelo passou pela zona sul de Torres Vedras e está a chegar a Santarém:


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2019 às 00:18)

começa a chover fraco aqui, dessa tal área que atravessou o tejo


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2019 às 00:23)

já faz barulho no telhado


----------



## jamestorm (22 Nov 2019 às 01:08)

belas cargas aqui a Norte de Alenquer. Sabe bem ouvir chover assim lá fora!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Nov 2019 às 01:53)

Por aqui continua tudo a zeros. Tem tudo passado ao lado, e parece que não é desta que chove. Ontem ainda caíram 0,1 mm devido à passagem à rasca de uma zona mais instável da frente. O acumulado de ontem foi de 7,7 mm.  O mês segue nos 67,6 mm, cerca de 60% do valor normal para novembro.  

PS: Entretanto, ao escrever esta mensagem, caíram 0,25 mm. Onde é que anda a "frente à antiga" de que há 2 horas se falava?


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2019 às 01:55)

Sempre a chover desde as 23h40, em geral fraco mas por vezes moderado.
À meia-noite, e a julgar pela análise do MetOffice, a frente oclusa ainda não tinha chegado perto da costa ocidental.






Até à 1:00, todas as estações IPMA a sul de Alcobaça ainda não tinham acumulado 1mm; a norte na RLC, Figueira da Foz lidera com *3,2 mm.*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Nov 2019 às 02:04)

Chove bem lá fora!  0,5 mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## rick80 (22 Nov 2019 às 02:04)

Chove persistente e com alguma intensidade desde por volta das 00h. E pelo jeito não pretende parar breve. Venha ela... 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2019 às 02:30)

Aumentar de intensidade  agora já trás um ventinho


----------



## Marco pires (22 Nov 2019 às 02:45)

chuva torrencial aqui pelo pinhal novo, e já está à uns bons minutos assim.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Nov 2019 às 03:03)

Acordei com grande carga aqui em Alenquer, @StormRic esse números parecem muito modestos para o que tem chovido por aqui desde cerca da meia noite.


----------



## remember (22 Nov 2019 às 03:42)

Boas,

Acordei com o barulho da chuvinha, pressão a descer bem, dados actuais.













Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Nov 2019 às 05:35)

Acordo com a chuva e o vento a baterem copiosamente na janela. 
Bobadela.


----------



## celsomartins84 (22 Nov 2019 às 06:56)

Bom dia, que bela noite de chuva! Pena nao estar assim durante uma semana 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Nov 2019 às 07:22)

Bom dia,
A frente oclusa acabou por acumular 9,4 mm e a chuva ainda durou algumas horas. Nada mau! 

Agora está um tempo medonho lá fora. Vento muito forte e a pressão atmosférica está muito baixa (abaixo de 1000 hpa). Algo me diz que esta frente será bem generosa.  

PS: Entretanto caiu mais um aguaceirozito. 9,7 mm acumulados.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2019 às 07:53)

Chove com muita intensidade em Odivelas!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2019 às 08:01)

Bom dia! Não me lembro de ver tanta chuva e lençóis de água logo pela manhã! Trânsito caotico...

*27 mm* acumulados e já o dia mais chuvoso do ano!


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2019 às 08:17)

Bom dia,
Noite de chuva por Leiria! *25.4mm* acumulados até ao momento na estação do Aeródromo. 

Aparentemente a frente fria ainda não passou, mas olhando para o satélite parece que não existe nada


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2019 às 08:19)

Boas
Por cá ainda só tenho 8 mm.
As 2 estações que mais acumularam aqui no raio de 7 kms:

Penedo,Colares: 21 mm
Moncorvo de Cima, Rio de Mouro: 21 mm
A estação do Penedo, Colares já vai nos 120 mm mensais. No ano passado foi aos 234 mm.

Alcabideche segue nos 118 mm mensais, já tenho a média feita.
Até ao momento rajada máxima de 76 km/h.
(Ipma lá avançou com o aviso).


----------



## srr (22 Nov 2019 às 08:40)

Finalmente motivos para sorrir metereologicamente ;

Abrantes - Já soma 26mm.

E já se vê as valetas e regueiros a correr, para os ribeiros. 

Vamos lá ver, mais uns dias assim e o "sistema" começa a funcionar.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Nov 2019 às 09:04)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Noite de chuva por Leiria! *25.4mm* acumulados até ao momento na estação do Aeródromo.
> 
> Aparentemente a frente fria ainda não passou, mas olhando para o satélite parece que não existe nada



Pela imagem do satélite (http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/satelite/masas) é fácil observar que a instabilidade está a desenvolver-se exactamente sobre Portugal Continental. Creio que iremos ter mais motivos de alegria durante o dia


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Nov 2019 às 09:07)

AnDré disse:


> Chove com muita intensidade em Odivelas!!



Confirmo a chuvada também em Loures, mesmo na altura em que fui apanhar o autocarro. Claro que depois de entrar no autocarro a chuva parou


----------



## meko60 (22 Nov 2019 às 09:09)

Bom dia.
Após uma noite bem regada,principalmente a partir das 04:00h,agora não chove. O acumulado da noite cifra-se nuns agradáveis 14mm.
Temperatura actual  16ºC


----------



## Geopower (22 Nov 2019 às 09:16)

Madrugada de muita chuva em Lisboa.
Neste momento chuva fraca. Vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## Geopower (22 Nov 2019 às 09:40)

Chuva mantém-se  fraca a moderada persistente. Vento aumentou de intensidade. Sopra moderado de SW com rajadas.
 Panorâmica a oeste a partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2019 às 10:02)

Bom dia,
Aqui começou por cair uns aguaceiros fracos, por volta da meia noite, mas toda a madugada foi regada por aguaceiros moderados a fortes, até por vollta das 8 da manhã, já fazia falta uma chuvada assim.
Agora de momento, está tudo bastante molhado, e céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado.
Existem já vários registos de inundação no distrito de Santarém, das quais uma delas foi no Tribunal de Torres Novas.


----------



## DulceGaranhão (22 Nov 2019 às 10:12)

Almargem do Bispo, Sintra noite de muita chuva e vento mas o pior a partir das 6h45. Abrandou pelas 8h mas agora as 10h um dilúvio com rajadas muito fortes. Resumindo tenho uma piscina na marquise a muito que isto não acontecia, está mesmo mau tempo


----------



## Tonton (22 Nov 2019 às 10:45)

Chuva muito forte por aqui, agora, até se ouve no telhado... 

Belas Clube de Campo vai em 32mm...


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2019 às 10:46)

está no fim, foi bom enquanto durou, mas neste momento ainda lhe dá bem puxado a vento


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2019 às 10:46)

Boa chuvada há momentos. 
13 mm


----------



## criz0r (22 Nov 2019 às 10:51)

*19,5mm* na Cova da Piedade. Chuva forte batida a vento com rajadas fortes. Condições de tempestade aqui por Alfragide.


----------



## Northern Lights (22 Nov 2019 às 10:55)

Chuva forte e vento forte há cerca de uma hora. Uma verdadeira tempestade!


----------



## meko60 (22 Nov 2019 às 11:02)

bué dela....
*25mm *acumulados com um rain rate de 123mm/h ás 11:00h e vento forte com rajadas do quadrante SW.


----------



## Geopower (22 Nov 2019 às 11:06)

A reportar de Almada. Chuva forte com vento moderado a forte de SW/W


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2019 às 11:10)

Bom dia a todos! Que noite esta... não se dormia com o barulho da chuva. Agora tem estado algum vento e chuva fraca.


----------



## RStorm (22 Nov 2019 às 11:13)

Bom dia

Chuvinha da boa desde o inicio da madrugada, por vezes com grande intensidade  *12,9 mm *acumulados 
O vento... vai lá vai  Rajadas intensas de SW. As nuvens andam a uma velocidade incrível...

Ontem à tarde, o céu ficou pouco nublado e até esteve agradável.

Extremos de ontem: *11,4ºC / 17,1ºC / 0,9 mm 
*
Mínima de hoje: *13,2ºC *
T. Atual: *17,3ºC *
HR: 98% 
Vento: SW / 15,1 Km/h


----------



## dASk (22 Nov 2019 às 11:14)

Que chuvada momumental agora aqui na Moita puxada a vento. Incrível mesmo. Penso que seja a despedida da frente!


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2019 às 11:15)

Bom dia!

Depois de uma madrugada chuvosa a manhã tem sido com períodos de chuva intensa aqui pelas lezírias do Ribatejo!


----------



## efcm (22 Nov 2019 às 11:17)

Chuva forte no centro de Lisboa, já com um rio a descer a avenida da liberdade.


----------



## Northern Lights (22 Nov 2019 às 11:18)

Agora tudo mais calmo! Parou a chuva e o vento.


----------



## meko60 (22 Nov 2019 às 11:21)

Parou a chuva o céu a clarear.


----------



## criz0r (22 Nov 2019 às 11:24)

*26,1mm*. Algumas inundações na Cova da Piedade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2019 às 11:29)

Que ventania se pôs por aqui... foi tudo a baixo, luz, TV e net.


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2019 às 11:41)

pronto já acabou, já faz sol aqui, fui ver a ribeira de Magos (ou vala real) que passa aqui na Fajarda e já parece outra:


----------



## efcm (22 Nov 2019 às 11:42)

Rio da avenida da liberdade


----------



## Pedro Mindz (22 Nov 2019 às 11:43)

Depois de uma noite e manhã de chuva moderada/intensa parece que se acabou o evento e o resto do dia será marcado apenas por nuvens.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Nov 2019 às 11:44)

Noite de chuva. 21,1mm acumulados


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2019 às 11:47)

17.3mm acumulados


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2019 às 11:54)

Em Sintra.


Para quem se aventura, neste caso todo o cuidado é pouco, se bem que aqui correu mal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2019 às 12:00)

Voltou a chuva moderada puxada a vento...


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2019 às 12:11)

Aqui agora está bastante Sol! 

O grosso da precipitação já lá vai, não espero mais nada de relevante para hoje.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2019 às 12:16)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui agora está bastante Sol!
> 
> O grosso da precipitação já lá vai, não espero mais nada de relevante para hoje.


Olá! Não esperas nada? Olhando para a imagem de satélite diria que uns aguaceiros fortes são possíveis...


----------



## PapoilaVerde (22 Nov 2019 às 12:24)

Perto das 11h houve chuva e ventos muito intensos na zona onde me encontrava, Monte de Caparica e, não sei se por esse motivo ou não, a luz da zona foi abaixo.


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2019 às 12:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! Não esperas nada? Olhando para a imagem de satélite diria que uns aguaceiros fortes são possíveis...



Aqui um pouco mais para o Interior não acredito que chegue algo intenso. Mas sim, ainda é possível que cheguem uns aguaceiros!


----------



## Manuel Amador (22 Nov 2019 às 12:28)

Bom dia

A reportar desde Castanheira de Pera

Chuva e vento forte
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2019 às 12:29)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui um pouco mais para o Interior não acredito que chegue algo intenso. Mas sim, ainda é possível que cheguem uns aguaceiros!


Espero que cheguem!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Nov 2019 às 12:30)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Parou agora ao fim de praticamente 10h de precipitação estatiforme , o acumulado está nos 16mm  Venha o pós-frontal! Novembro leva 18 dias com precipitação, e um acumulado mensal de 57.6mm ( Nem 60% da média) ,devia ser muito mais , mas é o que temos! Contudo a natureza já ganhou vida por cá , vamos ver o que nos reserva os próximos tempos,mas é muito importante ir continuado a chover ! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2019 às 12:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Espero que cheguem!



Também eu!

Faz muita falta, ainda ontem passei pala Barragem de Montargil e está uma lástima...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Nov 2019 às 12:44)

Depois de uma noite e início de manhã bastante molhados, por agora o Sol vai brilhando, sendo que está bastante vento, pelo menos aqui nas alturas de Alvalade (13º andar)


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Nov 2019 às 12:53)

Zona alta de Sesimbra (Sampaio) com 28.4mm  120.5mm desde o dia 1, cerca de 10% acima da média 




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## rick80 (22 Nov 2019 às 12:56)

Depois de uma manhã que desde as 8.30 de hoje deixava ver o sol eis que cai de novo um, bom aguaceiro 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (22 Nov 2019 às 13:02)

Depois do dilúvio que ocorreu entre as 10h e pouco e as 11h, corrido a muito vento, eis que agora no centro da cidade de Almada o céu se encontra pouco nublado e a temperatura é amena. No entanto de há 20 minutos para cá que se levantaram fortes rajadas de O/SO, que inclusivamente já derrubaram várias coisas pela cidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2019 às 13:20)

Que dilúvio pelas 11h em Lisboa...

BCCampo tem *32 mm*, que acumulado valente. Frentes já passaram e agora é pos frontais. Não esperava nada tanta chuva e vento. 

Acumulado já a ir para os 140 mm, que Novembrão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2019 às 13:25)

Aguaceiro forte agora!


----------



## celsomartins84 (22 Nov 2019 às 13:26)

Aqui pela zona de Alfeizerão houve bastante chuva de noite e principio da manhã.. mas a partir das 08:30 parou 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (22 Nov 2019 às 13:28)

muito vento neste momento aqui no Alto Concelho de Alenquer! 
Dia bastante ameno, nos 17ºC
Acumulados desde o inicio do mês aqui no concelho , esclareceram-me hoje, que já vão na ordem dos 120mm o que é bastante bom.


----------



## remember (22 Nov 2019 às 13:34)

Bom dia,

Quando sai de casa de manhã, chovia bem, notei logo aquele ar abafado.

Até agora 20mm, com rajada máxima de 46 km/h

De noite após as 4 da manhã mal consegui dormir com o barulho da chuva e do vento lol

Por Benfica ainda caiu bem de manhã, com aguaceiros fortes, agora está um pouco mais calmo, mas o vento continua a soprar bem.

Dados lá de casa:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Nov 2019 às 13:50)

Boa tarde, 
O acumulado de hoje resume-se a isto: 
- Frente oculta: 9,4 mm
- Superfície frontal: 5,8 mm 

O total situa-se nos 15,2 mm. Menos do que noutros pontos da Península de Setúbal, devido ao facto de a zona mais intensa ter passado um pouco mais ao norte/este.  A Amora, por exemplo, registou 22 mm, e nem está muito longe daqui. Já a estação NETATMO da Fonte da Telha registou 11 mm. 
Houve registos de inundações por Corroios e o solo está completamente ensopado pela Charneca.  

O acumulado mensal segue nos 82,8 mm, cerca de 73% do valor normal.  O valor mensal não anda muito longe do de novembro de 2009.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2019 às 13:53)

Sigo com um inicio de tarde, com vento moderado a forte, mal se consegue estar na rua, e as árvores dançam ao seu sabor.


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Nov 2019 às 14:13)

Boa tarde desde o final da noite de quinta até ao inicio da manhã de sexta que não parou de chover moderado a forte os meus poços já estão a escorrer água por todo o lado os terrenos já estão completamente encharcados.
Que venha mais chuva!!!!!


----------



## RStorm (22 Nov 2019 às 14:28)

A nebulosidade diminuiu e o sol já vai dando um ar da sua graça. O acumulado situa-se nos *13,2 mm*, nada mau 
O vento rodou para W e continua a soprar bem, mas parece-me que em comparação com esta manhã, está um pouco mais calmo em termos de rajadas. 
Vamos ver o que vai sair na lotaria dos aguaceiros  

T. Atual: *17,7ºC *
HR: 58% 
Vento: W / 14,0 Km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Nov 2019 às 14:33)

Boa tarde. Acumulado de 16.4mm hoje. Nada mau.


----------



## RStorm (22 Nov 2019 às 14:38)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O total situa-se nos 15,2 mm. Menos do que noutros pontos da Península de Setúbal, devido ao facto de a zona mais intensa ter passado um pouco mais ao norte/este.  A Amora, por exemplo, registou 22 mm, e nem está muito longe daqui. Já a estação NETATMO da Fonte da Telha registou 11 mm.


De facto, são incríveis estas assimetrias em tão pouca distância  Era bom que todas as terrinhas da margem sul tivessem uma estação, acho iriamos ficar impressionadas com as contas no final  
Nalguns relatos que oiço, só aqui no Montijo já existem grandes "rivalidades" e a cidade só tem 5 Kms de uma ponta à outra


----------



## rick80 (22 Nov 2019 às 14:46)

Aguaceiro forte e tocado a vento neste momento pelo Acipreste, Alcobaça. Sensação térmica muito baixa e o vento faz-se ouvir e sentir... 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## rick80 (22 Nov 2019 às 14:48)

Não sei se se percebe bem pois é tirada por trás da janela. De outro jeito não parece possível sem apanhar uma valente molha... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Nov 2019 às 14:49)

Boa tarde forte aguaceiro acompanhado de vento.


----------



## Toby (22 Nov 2019 às 15:03)

António josé Sales disse:


> Boa tarde forte aguaceiro acompanhado de vento.





rick80 disse:


> Não sei se se percebe bem pois é tirada por trás da janela. De outro jeito não parece possível sem apanhar uma valente molha...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alcobaca : 31.4mm 57.9 km/h

https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/alcobaca/000EX.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2019 às 15:07)

A nascente do Alviela, começa já a brotar água por todos os lados, o acumulado desta noite deu de facto uma grande ajuda.


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Nov 2019 às 15:37)

Por aqui na zona alta de Sesimbra, confesso que fiquei um pouco desiludido de manhã quando acordei e vi "apenas" 12 mm acumulados durante a madrugada/inicio da manhã. Olhei o radar e vi uma mancha promissora, que mesmo assim passou algo de raspão e subiu o acumulado para 16.5 mm. Um pouco melhor, mas ainda assim aquém das minhas expectativas (25-30 mm), e nada de muito interessante se via no radar. Foi já mesmo no final da manhã que algo inesperadamente se formou uma linha de instabilidade, que neste momento se encontra no Algarve, se intensificou mesmo aqui nesta zona e deixou em 40 min mais 12 mm, fazendo então um total de *28.5 mm*. Assim, ficaram satisfeitas as minhas expectativas!

Finalmente, posso afirmar com segurança que os solos estão saturados nesta região. Os mesmos têm muito menos capacidade de absorção, formando já largas poças, e as bermas de algumas ruas ainda correm mesmo passado algumas horas. Este mês hoje já atingiu a média, com *120.7 mm*. No conjunto Outubro+Novembro já ultrapassou a barreira dos 200 mm (*202.5 mm)*.

Até ao fim do mês não espero muito mais. Chegarão algumas frentes, mas mais enfraquecidas devido à subida do AA em latitude. Nenhuma delas deverá deixar mais de 5-10 mm, já com sorte. Apesar de a orografia da Arrábida por vezes deixar algumas surpresas... de qualquer forma, será suficiente para ir mantendo a humidade dos solos, que já mereciam respirar melhor!


----------



## criz0r (22 Nov 2019 às 15:48)

Os habituais problemas na Cova da Piedade, junto ao museu da cidade:














Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2019 às 15:52)

aguaceiro aqui puxado a vento


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2019 às 15:55)

david 6 disse:


> aguaceiro aqui puxado a vento



Aqui ainda à Zona Industrial não chegou, mas não deve tardar! 

P.S: 16:01 - Já chegou! Vem acompanhado de muito vento!


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2019 às 16:02)

Mais um aguaceiro forte tocado a vento... têm sido vários esta tarde...


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Nov 2019 às 16:11)

Novo aguaceiro bastante intenso


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Nov 2019 às 16:12)

Um aguaceiro moderado deixou mais 0.5 mm, para chegar aos *29 mm. *Já agora, podia ir aos 30, mas duvido...


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2019 às 16:23)

E depois do vendaval que se fez sentir aqui logo ao inicio da tarde, em que logo depois veio uns aguaceiros fracos, por agora o vento já acalmou, e o sol vai espreitando.

*TOMAR – Última hora. “Mini-tornado” arrancou telhado da cozinha do recinto de festa da Associação dos Casais*

É indicação de última hora: aquilo que foi classificado, por testemunhos, como um “mini-tornado”, destruiu o telhado da cozinha do recinto de festa da Associação de Casais. Este fenómeno extremo ocorreu perto das 15h30, sendo que, para já, não há indicações de outros estragos na envolvência. Está em causa uma estrutura que foi colocada há cerca de dois meses, num prejuízo agora cifrado em cerca de quatro mil euros. Recorde-se que a freguesia de Casais foi das mais afectadas com o tornado de 2010, uma sensação que parte dos seus habitantes voltaram a viver nesta sexta-feira, ainda que, felizmente, sem a intensidade de há nove anos.

https://radiohertz.pt/tomar-ultima-...iIxMrddKLEPnjR-qn5zd30-ChDmOg0KY7KR25EL2npFVs


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2019 às 16:37)

aguaceiro fraco agora


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2019 às 16:39)

david 6 disse:


> aguaceiro fraco agora



afinal não é assim tão fraco, tá mais moderado  este com pouco vento


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2019 às 16:48)

Passou agora mesmo uns aguaceiros moderados, mas de curta duração, inferior a 5 minutos.


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2019 às 17:09)

mais um aguaceiro


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2019 às 17:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E depois do vendaval que se fez sentir aqui logo ao inicio da tarde, em que logo depois veio uns aguaceiros fracos, por agora o vento já acalmou, e o sol vai espreitando.
> 
> *TOMAR – Última hora. “Mini-tornado” arrancou telhado da cozinha do recinto de festa da Associação dos Casais*
> 
> ...


Ou é tornado ou downburst. Essa zona de Tomar é cá um "alley" para tornados...

Por Lisboa céu limpo e parece que veio a bonança, dia mudou de 8 para 80...


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2019 às 18:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ou é tornado ou downburst. Essa zona de Tomar é cá um "alley" para tornados...
> 
> Por Lisboa céu limpo e parece que veio a bonança, dia mudou de 8 para 80...



Pois, também não sei mais pormenores acerca do assunto, apenas o que li na notícia em questão, de facto a zona de Tomar, é porz vezes propícia a este tipo de fenómenos extremos de vento.


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2019 às 18:10)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ou é tornado ou downburst. Essa zona de Tomar é cá um "alley" para tornados...
> 
> Por Lisboa céu limpo e parece que veio a bonança, dia mudou de 8 para 80...



A saga dos mini-tornados está de volta... Não há emenda...


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Nov 2019 às 18:21)

MSantos disse:


> A saga dos mini-tornados está de volta... Não há emenda...


Se há mini-tornado, gostava de saber porque não há mega-tornado...


----------



## Aine (22 Nov 2019 às 18:27)

Os jornalistas não aprendem!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2019 às 19:15)

Mais uns belos aguaceiros...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2019 às 19:17)

Boas,

Pois é por cá rendeu 13 mm.
Já no concelho vizinho (Sintra) a história foi outra, pois por lá os acumulados foram bem superiores.
Alcabideche segue então com 123 mm mensais.
Até ao final do mês pode ir aos 140 mm, vamos ver.


----------



## fhff (22 Nov 2019 às 20:33)

Não consegui ter acesso aos acumulados diários pelo Litoral Sintrense mas, nas últimas 48 horas, acumulei 21 mm. O mês vai com 130 mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2019 às 20:49)

Mais alguma fotos da cascata da Fórnea, em pleno PNSAC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2019 às 20:54)

Como dito anteriormente, os *32 mm* ficaram feitos nas primeiras 11 horas do dia. *135 mm* mensais. Rio de Mouro acumulou *31 mm*.

Novembro segue com *21/22 dias* de chuva até agora, algo que deve ser raro. E vai continuar a chover... amanhã deve ser o 2º dia do mês sem chuva.
Pressão desceu até* 996,4 hPa *nas IPMA Lisboa, marcam a pressão mínima absoluta do ano.

Solos já devem estar perto de 100% de saturação.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2019 às 21:27)

fhff disse:


> Não consegui ter acesso aos acumulados diários pelo Litoral Sintrense mas, nas últimas 48 horas, acumulei 21 mm. O mês vai com 130 mm



130 mm em Nafarros? Muito bom!


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2019 às 21:29)

Mais um aguaceiro forte! Têm sido uns atrás dos outros...


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2019 às 21:37)

Há 2 horas passou um valente aguaceiro pela zona do Aeródromo que deixou 6mm. Entretanto, aqui na cidade pouco ou nada choveu 

Agora tem estado a cair outro aguaceiro que veio acompanhado de rajadas bem fortes...


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2019 às 21:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro forte! Têm sido uns atrás dos outros...


Quando for a Fátima vai ser vendaval 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2019 às 21:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro forte! Têm sido uns atrás dos outros...



Boas Luís, 

A chuva que tem caído foi suficiente para voltar a correr a cascata do buraco roto?


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2019 às 21:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Luís,
> 
> A chuva que tem caído foi suficiente para voltar a correr a cascata do buraco roto?


Não, nem pensar! O buraco roto só rebenta quando o polje de Minde enche bem...


----------



## hurricane (22 Nov 2019 às 22:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não, nem pensar! O buraco roto só rebenta quando o poldge de Minde enche bem...



Para o polge de Minde encher é preciso chover muito durante meses. Ja nao me lembro da ultima vez que o vi cheio. E ja vao pelo menos uns 15 ou 20 anos que o polge de Minde inundou zonas de Mira d'Aire


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2019 às 22:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não, nem pensar! O buraco roto só rebenta quando o polje de Minde enche bem...


Por acaso não sei como está agora mas não acredito que tenha enchido o suficiente... alguém sabe como está o polje de Minde?


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2019 às 22:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não, nem pensar! O buraco roto só rebenta quando o poldge de Minde enche bem...



Obrigado.
Pois teria então que cair mais uns bons dilúvios. 

--

Hoje num parque de terra batida em Cascais,que lago. 
Muita água tem caído e ainda bem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2019 às 22:07)

hurricane disse:


> Para o polge de Minde encher é preciso chover muito durante meses. Ja nao me lembro da ultima vez que o vi cheio. E ja vao pelo menos uns 15 ou 20 anos que o polge de Minde inundou zonas de Mira d'Aire


Sim, não enche ás boas... mas encheu à 2 anos penso eu...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2019 às 22:12)

Mais um aguaceiro forte e lá se foi a TV... isto está a ser uma fartura!


----------



## celsomartins84 (22 Nov 2019 às 22:14)

Á pouco estive em São Martinho do Porto e por momentos abateu-se um aguaceiro muito forte com rajadas fortíssimas que partiram umas das cancelas da passagem de nível! A outra cancela abanava que nem uma cana verde! A chuva vinha do lado do mar na horizontal.. 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (22 Nov 2019 às 22:58)

Aqui em Alenquer tem sido aguaceiros fortes de vez em quando, a pesar de amena a tarde tem sido bem invernal ...
Pena que nao tenho acumulados diários
12ºC neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2019 às 23:08)

jamestorm disse:


> Aqui em Alenquer tem sido aguaceiros fortes de vez em quando, a pesar de amena a tarde tem sido bem invernal ...
> Pena que nao tenho acumulados diários
> 12ºC neste momento.



Regista-te  www.netatmo.com e tens acesso  detalhado às estações meteorológicas.
Aldeia Galega da Merceana está nos 27 mm.
Neste mês deve ser  de longe a zona do distrito de Lisboa onde mais tem chovido.


----------



## remember (22 Nov 2019 às 23:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Regista-te  www.netatmo.com e tens acesso  detalhado às estações meteorológicas.
> Aldeia Galega da Merceana está nos 27 mm.
> Neste mês deve ser  de longe a zona do distrito de Lisboa onde mais tem chovido.


Sim, já tinha reparado que existe uma em Alenquer...

Bem há coisa de uma hora, era uma ventania do catano lol

Pressão atmosférica a bater nos 4 dígitos de novo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (23 Nov 2019 às 00:51)

Muito Obrigado @jonas_87 mais uma vez pelo valor, já devia me ter registado. Acho que é uma excelente ferramenta! Thankx.



jonas_87 disse:


> Regista-te  www.netatmo.com e tens acesso  detalhado às estações meteorológicas.
> Aldeia Galega da Merceana está nos 27 mm.
> Neste mês deve ser  de longe a zona do distrito de Lisboa onde mais tem chovido.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Nov 2019 às 01:36)

Boa noite,
Os últimos dias foram espetaculares ao nível da chuva. Houve um grande salto na precipitação mensal em todo o país, incluindo o Algarve.  Aqui fica um resumo sumariado de quarta, quinta e sexta-feira:

*Quarta-feira: *

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,7°C
Mín: 10,5°C
Prec: 8,4 mm

Corroios
Máx: 17,1°C
Mín: 10,0°C

*Anteontem: *

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 17,5°C
Mín: 12,2°C
Prec: 7,7 mm

Corroios
Máx: 18,1°C
Mín: 12,6°C

*Ontem
*
Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 17,6°C
Mín: 13,6°C
Prec: 15,2 mm 
Rajada máxima: 39 km/h OSO 

Corroios
Máx: 17,8°C
Mín: 14,2°C

Hoje, desde a meia-noite, já caiu um aguaceiro pós-frontal fraco e puxado a vento. O acumulado de hoje segue nos 0,5 mm e o mensal nos 83,3 mm.


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2019 às 01:37)

aguaceiro


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2019 às 02:05)

Parece estar mais vento agora início do dia 23 do que no final dia 22


----------



## Gates (23 Nov 2019 às 02:19)

Agora são só aguaceiros espaçados...
Dias a fio nisto


----------



## Geopower (23 Nov 2019 às 03:26)

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento. Vento sopra forte de NW.


----------



## remember (23 Nov 2019 às 08:54)

Bom dia, 

Pensava que hoje não chovia, 3mm acumulados, os aguaceiros sucedem-se

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2019 às 09:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, não enche ás boas... mas encheu à 2 anos penso eu...



Bom dia,
Acho que sim, foi á uns 2 anos, eu vi fotos na altura, pois o que aconteceu foi que a capacidade de descarga para a linhas de água que abastece, era inferior ao que chovia.

Por cá caiu alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados durante a madrugada e este inicio de manhã, o sol, lá vai espreitando também.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2019 às 10:48)

Bom di a todos! Aguaceiro fraco agora com sol à mistura...


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2019 às 12:16)

Hoje já está como muito mais força a nascente do Alviela.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2019 às 12:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje já está como muito mais força a nascente do Alviela.


Até dá gosto! Vai mesmo com força...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Nov 2019 às 12:36)

Bom dia,
Durante a madrugada, houve uma sucessão de aguaceiros fracos que acumulou 1,5 mm por aqui. 
Não espero mais chuva para o dia de hoje. Agora estão 16,5°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jamestorm (23 Nov 2019 às 12:56)

Depois de uma noite e parte da madrugada bem tempestuosa, com muito vento e aguaceiros espaçados, agora tem estado sempre sol toda manhã. 17ºC. 
Erva está bastante farta e viçosa, as encostas do montes por aqui estão mesmo verdejantes. Atesta bem o que tem chovido aqui por Alenquer.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2019 às 13:42)

O açude-real em Torres Novas, conta já com um bom caudal.
Créditos: Filipe Curado


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2019 às 17:07)

jamestorm disse:


> Acordei com grande carga aqui em Alenquer, @StormRic esse números parecem muito modestos para o que tem chovido por aqui desde cerca da meia noite.



Os números eram das estações IPMA só até à 1:00.


----------



## jamestorm (23 Nov 2019 às 17:39)

StormRic disse:


> Os números eram das estações IPMA só até à 1:00.


Ok já entendi, faz sentido.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2019 às 17:54)

O sol por aqui marcou presença durante praticamente toda a tarde, se bem que ainda cairam alguns aguaceiros pontuais.


----------



## RStorm (23 Nov 2019 às 18:12)

Boa Noite

Ontem, mais uma vez, só voltou a chover ao inicio da noite, mas o pluviómetro não acusou mais nada apesar do chão ter ficado bem molhado... mas o que interessa é que tivemos uma bela rega durante a manhã 

Hoje o dia foi soalheiro e agradável, com céu geralmente pouco nublado e vento fraco de N. Ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados durante a madrugada e o meio da manhã, que renderam* 1,8 mm *

Tive a dar um passeio aqui pelo meio rural da zona e já se nota os efeitos destas chuvas: as terras estão bem mais húmidas e nalguns locais já faz lama e tem enormes poças, formando algumas lagoas. Também vi correr um fio de água nalgumas valetas  São bons sinais, pena é que daqui para "baixo" as coisas não estejam bem assim... 

Ontem: *13,2ºC / 18,6ºC / 13,2 mm *
Hoje: *12,1ºC / 16,3ºC / 1,8 mm *

T. Atual: *13,0ºC *
HR: 74% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Nov 2019 às 18:39)

Dia podia ser nulo quanto à precipitação, mas aguaceiros apareceram e temos 3 mm. Por isso ainda só houve 1 dia sem chuva em Novembro.
Acalmia brutal no vento, claramente estamos "dentro" do AA.

Entretanto, o céu quase limpo ao anoitecer possibilitou finalmente a visualização dos planetas, Júpiter (em cima) e Vénus (em baixo) quase um em cima do outro do lado direito da imagem: 







Mínima: *10,4ºC*
Pode baixar mais visto que é esperado períodos de céu limpo madrugada fora... 

Chuva volta amanhã ao final do dia com a frente quente muito fraquita para o litoral centro, vamos ver.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Nov 2019 às 23:50)

Boa noite, 
Ao contrário da madrugada, a tarde e a noite do dia de hoje foram bem calmas, com céu limpo e vento fraco. Houve também uma rápida ascensão da pressão no dia de hoje: esta, num espaço de apenas um dia, passou de 1011 hpa para 1024 hpa. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 17,1°C
Mín: 9,3°C (??) 
Prec: 1,6 mm
Rajada máxima: 37 km/h NO 

*Corroios*
Máx: 18,3°C
Mín: 8,9°C (??) 

Agora estão 9,3°C e céu limpo. A mínima ainda está a ser feita, portanto esta ainda pode ser mais baixa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2019 às 07:54)

Mínima de 7°C graças ao céu praticamente limpo e vento nulo! 

Festa de cirrus no céu como já não via há muito...


----------



## RStorm (24 Nov 2019 às 13:18)

Boa Tarde

A mínima de ontem foi batida, como já era de esperar, passando a ser *10,5ºC*. Hoje desceu até aos *9,1ºC  *
O dia começou com céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas/médias, encobrindo agora no final da manhã. 
Mais logo, chega a chuvinha 

T. Atual: *17,4ºC *
HR: 67%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2019 às 14:08)

Boa tarde a todos. Aqui está a chuviscar...

Edit: Já passou...

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2019 às 15:30)

Boas,

Chuvisca
0,3 mm


Esta manhã do lado da vertente norte da serra próximo de Colares.
Vi bem a diferença de caudais.
Um afluente da ribeira de Colares que vem da zona da aldeia do Penedo ia bem nervoso.Nasce na  serra a uns 380 mts.





Aqui ja a ribeira de Colares muito bem composta.





Claro que estes dois exemplos noutros anos não eram nada de extraordinário, mas atendendo ao contexto de 2019, são excelentes sinais de recuperação, embora estejamos a falar numa zona com poucos problemas de falta água.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2019 às 15:45)

Boa tarde,
A manhã por cá começou com nevoeiro praticamente cerrado, e algo fresca, a tarde agora segue com céu nublado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2019 às 16:16)

Regressam os chuviscos e algum vento...


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2019 às 16:37)

Morrinha de frente quente está de volta. Acumulados não devem ser espantosos. Nevoeiro em altitude e muita humidade


----------



## Geopower (24 Nov 2019 às 16:56)

A reportar da costa oeste,  Santa Cruz. Vento moderado de sul. Começa a chuviscar. Mar com ondas de 2 a 3 metros.
Panoramica a sul:


----------



## RStorm (24 Nov 2019 às 16:58)

Por aqui de vez quando caem alguns borrifos, mas nada de significativo.

T. Atual: *16,1ºC *
HR: 90%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Nov 2019 às 17:12)

Por aqui já choveu, mas pouco. 0,3 mm acumulados.  
A linha de instabilidade ainda está muito a norte. É de esperar para ver o que acontece.  
Já ontem, a mínima foi de 9,3°C na Charneca e de 8,7°C em Corroios.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2019 às 17:15)

1,8 mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2019 às 17:15)

A chuva ameaça cair neste fim de tarde, até parece que já é mais tarde, pois está já a ficar algo escuro.


----------



## jamestorm (24 Nov 2019 às 18:04)

Muito escuro por aqui tb a partir da tarde, parece que vai cair grande carga, mas pelo radar ainda não é nada...
está bastante abafado.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Nov 2019 às 18:09)

Boas,
De regresso ao regime dos borrifos.  Dia com muitas nuvens e algum vento, mas sem chuva por Leiria sendo que só agora tem estado a cair um leve borrifo. Mais logo deverá chover um pouco mais, mas nada comparado ao que tivemos durante esta semana e que seria bastante necessário continuar. 

Nada de frio, temperatura na ordem dos 14/15ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Nov 2019 às 18:49)

Entretanto lá caiu mais um aguaceiro fraquinho. 0,5 mm.  
Que venha a massa chuvosa que está neste momento a passar no Minho!


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2019 às 19:33)

Cai neste momento uns aguaceiros fracos, pelo menos, dá para ir mantendo sempre uma boa humidade á superficie.


----------



## david 6 (24 Nov 2019 às 19:43)

chuvisca


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2019 às 19:49)

Em Caneças, aos 300m de altitude, a tarde foi de chuva fraca e nevoeiro.

A estação de Belas vai com 5,3mm.


----------



## RStorm (24 Nov 2019 às 20:03)

Vão-se sucedendo períodos de morrinha, *0,3 mm *acumulados  

Extremos de hoje: *9,1ºC **/ **17,6ºC **/ **0,3 mm *(até agora) 

T. Atual: *15,4ºC *
HR: 93% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2019 às 20:20)

BCCampo a 300m de altitude já vai com *6,9 mm*, nada mau. Frente quente a passar lentamente e a deixar mais em altitude.
Pela madrugada deve chegar a frente fria e depois amanhã temos outro sistema frontal associado ao ex-Sebastian que durará até terça. Não se espera grandes acumulados até ao final do dia 26. 

Para quem dormiu a manhã toda de Domingo, era assim pacífico que o céu estava antes das 8h00, para SO:


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2019 às 20:32)

Ainda bem que essa estação de Belas voltou, precisamos de mais estações acima da cota 250 mts.
Pelo menos no distrito de  Lisboa.

Por cá 2 mms, chuvisca e está a entrar nevoeiro.
126 mm mensais.


----------



## Geopower (24 Nov 2019 às 20:36)

Chuva fraca em Lisboa. Vento moderado de SW.


----------



## PaulusLx (24 Nov 2019 às 21:01)

Hoje de manhã com o meu irmão numa caminhada de 9 kms pela serra de Sintra passando pelo Cabeço do Vento.
Para registo: nunca vo o Cabeço do Vento tão calmo como hoje, uma ténue 'brisa'. 
Eram 09h40. Incrível a calmaria, em contraste com o que é habitual neste sítio.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2019 às 21:30)

PaulusLx disse:


> Hoje de manhã com o meu irmão numa caminhada de 9 kms pela serra de Sintra passando pelo Cabeço do Vento.
> Para registo: nunca vo o Cabeço do Vento tão calmo como hoje, uma ténue 'brisa'.
> Eram 09h40. Incrível a calmaria, em contraste com o que é habitual neste sítio.




Conheço muito bem, esse sitio por vezes até tem mais vento que a Peninha( o que prova o fenómeno de aceleração do vento encosta sul abaixo). Já tive aí com nortadas tão violentas que sai com dores de ouvidos e era difícil manter me minimamente bem em pé. Há malta que nem imagina o vento que faz aí, é de loucos. 
Uma estação aí é que era, mas coitada ia passar mal, aí faz tanto vento que nem existem árvores. 
A nascente da Peninha deve estar a correr mais nao?
-----
3 mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2019 às 21:30)

A noite segue com aguaceiros fracos, que já caem há 2 horas.


----------



## jamestorm (24 Nov 2019 às 21:44)

e vai chovendo fraco, por vezes morrinha, por aqui. Bastante ameno no entanto, ar morno.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2019 às 21:52)

Por cá estamos assim:
Morrinha e nevoeiro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Nov 2019 às 21:53)

Por aqui a morrinha é constante há cerca de 1 hora e meia. 
2,3 mm acumulados. 

PS: A média anual situa-se nos 401,7 mm. Muito bom!


----------



## jamestorm (24 Nov 2019 às 22:17)

está a ficar vento mais forte de sul


----------



## Tonton (24 Nov 2019 às 23:05)

Continua nevoeiro e chuva por aqui, ora morrinha, ora um pouco mais intensa.
O Belas Clube de Campo já vai nos 12,17mm!


----------



## PaulusLx (24 Nov 2019 às 23:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Conheço muito bem, esse sitio por vezes até tem mais vento que a Peninha( o que prova o fenómeno de aceleração do vento encosta sul abaixo). Já tive aí com nortadas tão violentas que sai com dores de ouvidos e era difícil manter me minimamente bem em pé. Há malta que nem imagina o vento que faz aí, é de loucos.
> Uma estação aí é que era, mas coitada ia passar mal, aí faz tanto vento que nem existem árvores.
> A nascente da Peninha deve estar a correr mais nao?
> -----
> 3 mm


A 'Fonte dos Romeiros'? Afirmativo estava a correr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Nov 2019 às 23:39)

Continua a morrinha. 
3,6 mm acumulados. O acumulado mensal segue nos 88,6 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Nov 2019 às 00:56)

A esta hora chove moderado aqui em Alenquer...está assim há horas já, entre morrinha e chuva fraca.


----------



## cactus (25 Nov 2019 às 01:04)

vai chovendo alternado entre o fraco e o moderado , já dura á algumas horas .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Nov 2019 às 01:16)

Verdade, dura por cá desde as 17.00h , e ainda não parou  Precipitação fraca, mas muito importante para o solos, daquela que "entranha"! Mesmo sendo fraca já acontece muita escorrência para aproveitamento, dado que nos últimos 30 dias , choveu em 27  Acumulado nos 3.2mm , e contínua a chover 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2019 às 01:23)

daqueles chuviscos mais intensos agora que já faz lembrar mais perto da chuva moderada


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Nov 2019 às 08:17)

Bom dia, 
3,6 mm acumulados hoje e 3,8 mm acumulados ontem. Nada mal, não é? 
O acumulado do evento segue nos 7,3 mm. Agora já não chove, e o céu já parece estar a querer limpar.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2019 às 08:22)

Boas 
Ontem: 5 mm
Hoje: 3 mm

O mensal vai nos 132 mm. 
Noto que o ECm tem metido cada vez mais precipitação para cá no dia de amanhã, mete já 16 mm. Vamos ver.


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2019 às 08:39)

quando levantei não chovia, agora vai chuviscando bem


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2019 às 08:43)

Bom dia,
Por cá este dia segue com sol, céu nublado, e está tudo bem molhado, devido aos aguaceiros que cairam durante a noite e madrugada.


----------



## meko60 (25 Nov 2019 às 09:11)

Bom dia!
O sol brilha (por enquanto), a temperatura é agradável 16ºC e durante a noite acumulou 3,2mm.


----------



## Geopower (25 Nov 2019 às 09:52)

Madrugada de chuva fraca.
Manhã inicia com céu nublado com abertas. 
Vento fraco de sul.
Panorâmica a W a  partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## Candy (25 Nov 2019 às 11:32)

Boas

Malta desculpem o off tópico mas alguém estiver com problemas na rede MEO aqui pela zona oeste?

Estou sem NET e sem TV desde a noite de ontem. Só tenho dados móveis...

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (25 Nov 2019 às 11:59)

Bom dia,

Céu nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco por Alfragide. A precipitação de ontem e hoje renderam *11,9mm*, bem acima do esperado pelos modelos de referência.
Apesar destes ultimos 2 meses não terem sequer atingido as respectivas médias, os solos encontram-se saturados e os campos a abundar de vegetação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2019 às 12:52)

Bom dia a todos, começou a chover fraco agora... durante a noite foi jeitosa a rega.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Nov 2019 às 12:59)

Confirmando tudo o que @criz0r escreveu  Frente quente de ontem a deixar acumulados bem acima do que tinha sido modelado, e solos já bem saturados por cá também  No sábado fui aproveitar o dia de sol, coisa rara no último mês , e lá fiz uns registos de algumas cores outonais que ainda se vão aguentado  Novembro segue com* 73.1mm* ,e até ao final do mês deve ficar muito próximo da média, tal como aconteceu com Outubro , e totalmente recuperável se existir um mês um pouco acima da mesma !

Registo de precipitação no mês de Novembro numa App que uso


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Nov 2019 às 13:12)

E aqui ficam os tais registos feitos no Sábado  




Autumn colors by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Autumn colors by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Autumn colors by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Autumn colors by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Autumn colors by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## RStorm (25 Nov 2019 às 14:24)

Boa Tarde

Ontem, a morrinha intensificou-se ao longo da noite, mas o acumulado apenas subiu até aos *0,6 mm  *Esperava mais... 
Hoje, a passagem da frente fria durante a madrugada rendeu *2,4 mm *e, como é óbvio, trouxe chuva bem mais intensa  
Por agora, tempo abafado com céu nublado e boas abertas. Mais logo, espero mais uma boa pinga de água 

Mínima de hoje: *15,0ºC *
T. Atual: *18,5ºC *
HR: 76% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2019 às 14:43)

Voltam os chuviscos por cá...


----------



## Aine (25 Nov 2019 às 14:56)

Belas fotos Ricardo.
Por Sintra dia sol e com temperatura bem agradável.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Nov 2019 às 15:43)

Obrigado @Aine  Foi mesmo para aproveitar as últimas , as árvores já começam a ficar totalmente despidas  Por cá dia também quente para a altura do ano, com máximas a rondar os *20º*c  Amanhã teremos a chuva de volta


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Nov 2019 às 16:03)

Frente fria deu *6,6 mm* a Belas. Mensal já acima dos 150 mm! 
Rio de Mouro: *9,5 mm
*
Em príncipio, até ao final do dia de hoje passará uma frente quente fraca, que pode passar despercebida.


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2019 às 16:44)

Boas!

Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo choveu de madrugada e início da manhã, durante o resto do dia temos tido períodos de maior ou menor nebulosidade e muitas abertas de Sol sem precipitação. Amanha volta a chuva, temos aproveitar antes que a torneira se feche!


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2019 às 18:18)




----------



## remember (25 Nov 2019 às 18:42)

Boas,

Dia bem ameno o de hoje e com 4.1mm acumulados, podia ser melhor, mas enquanto for caindo...

Máxima a bater nos 20.4°C e mínima de 15.8°C.

Sábado, aguaceiros até às 9/10h da manhã, acumulou 3.2mm, domingo 2.6mm.

Ver se amanhã chove o que prevêem  bonitas fotos amigo @Ricardo Carvalho !!

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Nov 2019 às 19:30)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Dia bem ameno o de hoje e com 4.1mm acumulados, podia ser melhor, mas enquanto for caindo...
> 
> ...


Obrigado Alex  Início de noite de fazer inveja a muitas noites de Verão! Cerca de 18 °c, com 92% de HR e algum nevoeiro 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2019 às 20:10)

Mais aguaceiros a chegar à costa norte e centro...


----------



## Geopower (25 Nov 2019 às 20:15)

Chove fraco em Lisboa.
Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2019 às 20:20)

Boas,
Alguma chuva até meio da manhã. De resto, tarde sem chuva, mas com muitas nuvens e temperatura amena.
O acumulado de hoje no Aeródromo ronda os *3mm.*

A noite segue agradável e sem sinais de chuva, até ao momento...


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2019 às 21:18)

Boas,
Hoje mais do mesmo, nevoeiro e cerrar aos poucos. Arrisco a dizer que já ha muitos anos que nao tinha tantos dias com nevoeiro num so mês. 
3 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2019 às 21:43)

Em relação amanhã, os dois principais modelos algo divergentes principalmente para margem sul e Península de Setúbal.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Nov 2019 às 22:38)

já choveu por aqui por volta das 21h, aguaceiro fraco e depois morrinha, mas deixou os beirais a pingar bem!


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2019 às 23:01)

Aqui continua a morrinha, está tudo cheio de água...


----------



## remember (25 Nov 2019 às 23:14)

Chove desde as 20h mais ou menos, sempre fraco, 4.8 mm acumulados, parece que está nevoeiro também lol 

Humidade alta com 98% e temperatura amena de 17.1°C.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (25 Nov 2019 às 23:18)

continua a chover por aqui tb...


----------



## meko60 (25 Nov 2019 às 23:47)

Por agora não chove, humidade a 100% e o acumulado cifrou-se em 4mm. Vamos ver o que nos traz o dia de amanhã.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Nov 2019 às 23:52)

Por aqui a frente quente passou na forma de morrinha. BCCampo ganhou mais uns mm, totaliza *8,4 mm*.
Frente fria já no radar bem a noroeste, deverá afetar o litoral centro pela manhã e intensificar bem pela hora de almoço, veremos... 



jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Hoje mais do mesmo, nevoeiro e cerrar aos poucos. Arrisco a dizer que já ha muitos anos que nao tinha tantos dias com nevoeiro num so mês.
> 3 mm


Díria que no ano passado em Dezembro houve também uma quantidade de dias de nevoeiro enorme, salvo erro?


----------



## jamestorm (26 Nov 2019 às 01:22)

Por aqui em Alenquer já não chove, está tudo calmo. 16ºC

E passam hoje 52 anos sobre a tragédia da grande cheia de 1967, que vitimou 12 pessoas dentro da Vila de Alenquer e mais de 100 na vizinha aldeia de Quintas. Tragédia sempre muito sentida aqui no concelho, há sempre alguém com uma historia sobre essa noite.


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2019 às 01:45)

chove moderado do nada  com radar limpo 

foi 20seg, mas fora isto tem mantido sempre uns chuviscos, ou borrifos no minimo


----------



## srr (26 Nov 2019 às 08:18)

Abrantes;
4mm e vai chuviscando

È o resto da tempestade que passou nos Açores, 
Agora resto ir esperando, porque estes eventos, mal regaram as couves,
E as perspectivas são más, nos próximos 10 dias.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Nov 2019 às 08:19)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui ainda estamos à espera do elemento precioso.  
0 mm acumulados até agora. 

No entanto, já se consegue vê-la no radar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Nov 2019 às 08:30)

Bom dia,
Começou a cair uma morrinha ainda ontem á noite por volta das 22 horas, e agora por volta das 7 da manhã acordei com aguaceiros moderados, que ainda vão persistindo, tem sido uma boa rega.


----------



## remember (26 Nov 2019 às 08:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Por aqui a frente quente passou na forma de morrinha. BCCampo ganhou mais uns mm, totaliza *8,4 mm*.
> Frente fria já no radar bem a noroeste, deverá afetar o litoral centro pela manhã e intensificar bem pela hora de almoço, veremos...
> 
> 
> Díria que no ano passado em Dezembro houve também uma quantidade de dias de nevoeiro enorme, salvo erro?


Bom dia,

Muitos dias até, foram dias e dias de nevoeiro lol lembro-me bem de falar nisso vários dias em Dezembro do ano passado. 

Às vezes, poucas eram as horas do dia em que o sol espreitava.

Já chove lá por casa 0.2mm acumulados  vamos ver como corre o dia, 17.3°C e 94% de HR, o vento sopra de NO 7 km/h.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2019 às 08:32)

Frente fria começou a cair em Lisboa às 8h10. É fraca mas é lenta, pelo que pode acumular bastante. É esperado chuva até às hora de almoço 

Nevoeiro a intensificar.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2019 às 08:44)

Boas

2mm

O radar está valente principalmente aqui perto. 
A estação do Penedo, Colares já vai nos 7 mm


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2019 às 08:59)

Bom dia! Aqui tem chovido bem. Ouviu-se chover a noite toda. Agora é morrinha persistente mas rega bem...


----------



## Tonton (26 Nov 2019 às 09:10)

Bom dia!
Nevoeiro cerrado e chuva intensa agora. 
A estação do Belas Clube de Campo vai em 7,62mm acumulados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2019 às 09:12)

Chove moderado a forte agora...


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Nov 2019 às 09:24)

E depois de cerca de meia hora de aguaceiros fracos, voltou de novo á carga, com agauceiros moderados.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2019 às 09:32)

Mais 5 mm.
Mensal já nos 147 mm.
Belo mês, e a maior parte deste valor foi sem chuva forte, o que o torna ainda mais importante.


----------



## Geopower (26 Nov 2019 às 09:39)

Manhã de chuva fraca a moderada.
Vento moderado de SW com rajadas.
Panorâmica a norte a partir de Cacilhas:


----------



## jamestorm (26 Nov 2019 às 09:46)

bom dia, tem chovido moderado, mas bem por aqui. 16 ºC


----------



## criz0r (26 Nov 2019 às 09:47)

Bom dia,

Muita água por aqui com *8,3mm* desde a meia noite e continua a chover certinho.
De facto, há que salientar este regime de precipitação estratiforme como referiu e bem o @jonas_87 , crucial para a penetração nos solos.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2019 às 10:15)

Bons valores.

Belas, Sintra: 13 mm
Penedo, Sintra: 12 mm
Rio de Mouro, Sintra: 10 mm

Por cá, mais fraquinho, segue-se nos 6 mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2019 às 10:30)

Chuva forte e persistente agora. Tem chovido bastante!


----------



## RStorm (26 Nov 2019 às 10:33)

Bom dia
Chuva fraca certinha desde o inicio da manhã, por vezes com alguma intensidade. O acumulado segue nos *2,7 mm *
O vento vai soprando fraco de SW, tendo aumentado de intensidade na última hora.

Ontem caiu um aguaceiro fraco no final da tarde, mas sem acumulação. A partir daí instalou-se nevoeiro em altitude e prolongou-se pela madrugada dentro. Noite de sauna, portanto 

Extremos de ontem: *15,0ºC / 19,3ºC / 2,4 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *15,9ºC *
T. Atual: *17,7ºC *
HR: 93% 
Vento: SW / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## meko60 (26 Nov 2019 às 10:41)

Bom dia de .
Boa rega desde as 08:00h, o acumulado vai nos 7,2mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2019 às 10:50)

A última meia hora tem sido o período de chuva mais intenso até agora... choveu mesmo bem. Ainda chove moderado e persistente com nevoeiro cerrado a começar.


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2019 às 10:51)

Boas!

Hoje por Lisboa(Benfica), chuva quase sempre presente desde pelo menos as 8h30. 

Espero que também esteja a cair lá nas minhas zonas do Sul do Ribatejo e segundo o radar parece mesmo que está!


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Nov 2019 às 11:06)

Bom dia muita chuva por aqui.


----------



## srr (26 Nov 2019 às 11:24)

Abrantes,

Chegou aqui agora mais uma "lingua" de chuva moderada.


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2019 às 11:29)

E chove, chove, chove...
Belas já vai com 21mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2019 às 11:39)

Que chuva, o radar não engana.
17 mm por cá 
21 mm no Penedo.

Há minutos, ribeira da Atrozela.
Muita água.
Sigo já nos 160 mm mensais, e a somar


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2019 às 11:48)

Que bela chuvada aqui em Benfica, continua!


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2019 às 11:55)

chove bem agora  com algum vento


----------



## MrCrowley (26 Nov 2019 às 11:56)

Oeiras. Parece de noite. Coincide com as imagens de radar.


----------



## criz0r (26 Nov 2019 às 11:59)

Espectacular. *15mm *e água por todo o lado.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (26 Nov 2019 às 12:58)

Boa tarde, por aqui já vai com mais de 10mm acumulados e mensal cheguei aos 111mm finalmente um mês de chuva.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Nov 2019 às 13:03)

Boa tarde,
Que bela manhã que tem sido por aqui, com aguaceiros fracos e moderados mas sempre de forma persistentes, a visiblidade é bem reduzida, tive de ir agora a Alcanena, e por lá chove ainda mais, devido também á influencia da serra.
Diria que o acumulado deve rondar os 10 a 12 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (26 Nov 2019 às 13:14)

Isto é que foi chover toda a manhã, como já foi dito, isto é ouro para os solos!


----------



## fhff (26 Nov 2019 às 13:17)

16 mm pelo litoral sintrense. Bela rega!


----------



## RStorm (26 Nov 2019 às 13:22)

Bem, mas que bela rega  *8,7 mm *acumulados até agora 

T. Atual: *17,8ºC *
HR: 97% 
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## meko60 (26 Nov 2019 às 13:27)

E continua a ,14,7mm acumulados.


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2019 às 13:30)

ainda chove fraco, pelo radar deve ser o fim


----------



## PapoilaVerde (26 Nov 2019 às 13:33)

E depois desta manhã de chuva persistente não houve um aviso do IPMA? Já houve outras vezes em que nem metade choveu e foram emitidos avisos. Já há problemas nos sítios habituais em Corroios e não para a chuva desde as 8:30.


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2019 às 13:51)

ainda persiste


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2019 às 13:53)

Por aqui já parou mas foi um dia de chuva persistente fantástico! Este tipo de chuva é do melhor para os solos e para voltar a carregar o nível freático...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Nov 2019 às 14:22)

Chove à praticamente 6 horas seguidas, precipitação fraca, com acumulados muito bons pela zona! Nevoeiro cerrado, e tudo encharcado, é água,  e possas por tudo o lado 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Nov 2019 às 14:25)

Depois de muitas horas de chuva persistente o céu começa agora abrir, e sol está a querer vir, mas ficou tudo bem regadinho.


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2019 às 14:30)

Olá de novo!

Aqui por Lisboa já parou, mas foi uma rica manhã de chuva! 

O céu continua muito nublado com temperatura bem amena.


----------



## RStorm (26 Nov 2019 às 15:00)

A chuva já cessou e o sol já vai espreitando por entre as nuvens. O vento rodou para W.
*10,8 mm *acumulados, excelente  

T. Atual: *17,6ºC* 
HR: 89% 
Vento: W / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Nov 2019 às 16:28)

Boa tarde, 
Bem, não estava à espera de tanta chuva! Choveu durante toda a manhã, acumulando 17 mm, o dia com mais chuva de novembro. O ECMWF acertou em cheio!   

O acumulado mensal segue nos 103,1 mm. Até ao final do mês devo ter 105 mm, cerca de 95% do valor normal. Nada mau!


----------



## meko60 (26 Nov 2019 às 17:45)

Ora bem, se não chover mais por hoje, termino o dia com um acumulado de 15,6mm.


----------



## DaniFR (26 Nov 2019 às 18:24)

Bela chuvada que caiu agora. 
Sigo com 19,3mm acumulados.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Nov 2019 às 18:34)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> E depois desta manhã de chuva persistente não houve um aviso do IPMA? Já houve outras vezes em que nem metade choveu e foram emitidos avisos. Já há problemas nos sítios habituais em Corroios e não para a chuva desde as 8:30.


Nenhuma estação do IPMA atingiu valores para justificar um aviso.


----------



## remember (26 Nov 2019 às 18:55)

Boas pessoal,

Mais um dia ameno, mas bem regado hehe

10.2mm aqui por casa, máxima de 19.8°C e mínima de 16.8°C, parece pelo movimento do que se aproxima, que ainda poderá cair mais qualquer coisa...

Estação da Póvoa com 9.8mm e a do parque urbano de santa iria com um pouco mais, 13.6mm.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Nov 2019 às 19:07)

Hoje a parte mais activa da frente passou no distrito de Lisboa, apanhando ainda a zona de Almada, pelo que hoje, ao contrário do que tem sido habitual, não tenho os maiores acumulados da margem sul aqui na zona alta de Sesimbra. Mesmo assim, *10.7 mm *para somar ao que tem caído, nada mau*. *O mês segue com *144.8 mm*, era giro ainda ultrapassar os 150 mm, vamos ver


----------



## N_Fig (26 Nov 2019 às 19:11)

Boas! Dia chuvoso por Coimbra, de manhã foi chovendo, com intensidade moderada em geral, mas depois parou e durante a tarde as poças foram secando. Depois, por volta das 6, uns chuvada curta mas muito intensa voltou a molhar tudo e a provocar correntes bem consideráveis


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2019 às 19:13)

*26 mm* em Belas, uau. Tive a manhã toda em viagem na A1 e nunca parou de chover. Alguns momentos com visibilidade terrível. 

Mais chuva a caminho da 2a frente fria, que deve dissipar ao passar Lisboa...


----------



## RStorm (26 Nov 2019 às 19:33)

O céu mantém-se nublado, embora com algumas abertas temporárias.
Não choveu mais desde a minha última mensagem, mas pelo que vejo no radar ainda poderemos ter mais qualquer coisa 

Extremos de hoje: *15,9ºC **/ **17,9ºC **/ **10,8 mm *(até agora) 

T. Atual: *16,3ºC *
HR: 95% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2019 às 19:33)

Boas,
Madrugada e manhã de chuva por Leiria. Entretanto, voltou a chover por breves minutos agora...
*18.6mm* acumulados na estação do Aeródromo, dos quais 3.2mm registados na última hora devido a esta pequena frente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Nov 2019 às 19:41)

E começou agora a cair mais uns aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2019 às 20:36)

cai uma chuvinha aqui também 

moderado


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2019 às 20:43)

Choveu bem durante 2 segundos, que 2ª frente ahah. *28 mm* diário, provavelmente o 2º dia mais chuvoso do ano. *188,5 mm acumulados mensais* 

Passei pelo Tejo a caminho de Almeirim hoje e estava bem volumoso (peço desculpa pelo flash e filmagem na vertical, que erro básico):


Amanhã será dia de acalmia e não deve chover a não ser que apareçam aguaceiros. Chuva volta dia 28 . A caminho do 200!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2019 às 21:05)

Boas

19 mm
162 mensais
Hoje foi impressionante a curta viagem até ao trabalho em Cascais, chuva intensa, visibilidade terrível e para-brisas no máximo.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Nov 2019 às 21:47)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E aqui ficam os tais registos feitos no Sábado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estes plátanos têm uma coloração outonal tão invulgar, são absolutamente magníficos  Parecem híbridos de plátano com liquidâmbar! _Platanus x styraciflua _
Hoje também andei a fotografar no Parque da Cidade, mas aquela chuvada de fim de tarde estragou-me os planos... __


----------



## João Pedro (26 Nov 2019 às 21:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Choveu bem durante 2 segundos, que 2ª frente ahah. *28 mm* diário, provavelmente o 2º dia mais chuvoso do ano. *188,5 mm acumulados mensais*
> 
> Passei pelo Tejo a caminho de Almeirim hoje e estava bem volumoso (peço desculpa pelo flash e filmagem na vertical, que erro básico):
> 
> ...


Vai bem volumoso! Há muito que não o via assim tão largo em Santarém


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Nov 2019 às 23:01)

A partir da última mensagem, voltaram a cair aguaceiros pós-frontais bem fortes. 

Este mês de novembro recuperou um pouco a seca que tínhamos até agora, por aqui. Ora vejamos os acumulados até ao momento:  

- Mês: 104,5 mm (93% do valor normal) 
- Ano Hidrológico: 162,3 mm (91% do valor normal) 
- Outono: 175 mm (89% do valor normal) 
- Ano: 419,8 mm (72% do valor normal) 

Este mês, com a chuva que tivemos, deverá acabar com chuva fraca ou normal, por aqui.


----------



## remember (26 Nov 2019 às 23:10)

Tal como previa, mais um aguaceiro que subiu o acumulado para 10.8mm.

Mínima a ser feita agora com 14.8°C com humidade de 92%.



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (26 Nov 2019 às 23:49)

Boa noite.
Afinal um último aguaceiro há coisa de 2h atrás, fez subir o acumulado para 16,5mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Nov 2019 às 02:21)

Boa noite, 
Aqui vai um resumo dos últimos dias. Dias com alguma/bastante chuva e tempo instável. O acumulado de ontem foi de 17,3 mm. Infelizmente, no início de dezembro vai voltar o anticiclone, e esperemos que desapareça depressa!   

*Domingo 
*
Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 17,1°C
Mín: 9,2°C
Prec: 3,8 mm

Corroios
Máx: 17,3°C
Mín: 8,7°C

*Anteontem: 
*
Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 19,1°C
Mín: 15,6°C
Prec: 3,6 mm 

Corroios
Máx: 19,2°C
Mín: 15,8°C

*Ontem: 
*
Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 17,4°C
Mín: 14,6°C
Prec: 17,3 mm  
Rajada máxima: 37 km/h SO 

Corroios
Máx: 17,6°C
Mín: 14,9°C 

Agora estão 14,5°C e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Nov 2019 às 10:05)

Bom dia,
Por cá a manhã começou fresca e com nevoeiro e ainda se viu o sol, por volta das 8 da manhã, mas foi por pouco tempo, pois agora prevalece o céu muito nublado.


----------



## criz0r (27 Nov 2019 às 10:16)

Bom dia,

Foi preciso chegar ao penúltimo mês do ano, para se superar a média para o período homólogo de 71-2000. Acumulado generoso de *26mm* ontem, que permitiu estabelecer a fasquia nos *117mm* mensais.
Ambiente carregado de humidade e tudo completamente encharcado.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2019 às 10:47)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Foi preciso chegar ao penúltimo mês do ano, para se superar a média para o período homólogo de 71-2000. Acumulado generoso de *26mm* ontem, que permitiu estabelecer a fasquia nos *117mm* mensais.
> Ambiente carregado de humidade e tudo completamente encharcado.



Boas,
Por acaso reparei no mesmo ao inicio da manhã, o dito ambiente húmido




---
Esta noite mais 1 mm.
Vamos ver se consigo chegar aos 170 mm.

Até ao final do mês,ecm mais generoso.
Ontem o mesmo modelo acertou relativamente bem quando comparado com gfs. Vamos ver. 








picture upload free and share link without account


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Nov 2019 às 12:25)

Aguaceiro fraco neste momento em Alvalade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Nov 2019 às 14:09)

Acabou de cair agora mesmo um agauceiro fraco, pelo menos deu para molhar bem as estradas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Nov 2019 às 16:15)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Tal como já referido em cima , hoje de manhã era bem notável a muita humidade presente , que mais parecia que tinha chovido durante a noite! Apesar de Novembro ainda não ter atingido a média no meu "quintal" , cerca de *81.2mm *, em muitos locais do concelho já ultrapassou a mesma  Por "casa" desde que começou a chover em Outubro , contabilizo *31* dias de precipitação, *9 *deles em Outubro e *22 *em Novembro , sendo *26 *deles praticamente consecutivos , e que perfaz um acumulado total até ao momento de *132.7mm *  Sendo esta precipitação do tipo estratiforme , e em geral fraca , o aproveitamento nos solos foi bastante, e muito maior  Lá para final do mês parece.me mesmo que vamos ter de volta um padrão que nesta altura nos últimos anos não nos tem favorecido nada, devido a dificuldade que existe em depois ele desaparecer, mas ainda falta muito tempo até lá, e ainda vai chover nos próximos dias, esperemos é que depois o empecilho não fique por cá muito tempo  A tarde segue amena , com uns actuais* 17.1ºc* .

*Nota:* Comparando em igual período do ano passado os dias de precipitação foram menos *1 ,* e os acumulados totais (Outubro/Novembro ) foram maiores , com um total de *186.1mm*, em Dezembro já com o dito padrão presente acumulou apenas *21mm*, e já só voltou a chover algo digno dessa palavra em Abril, esperemos muito que este ano seja diferente,  no final dos próximos meses faremos a respectiva comparação!

----------------------------------------------

Obrigado @João Pedro , é um plátano realmente delicioso, apesar de todos estarem no seu auge a nível do seus tons amarelo/dourado, não encontro mais nenhum por cá com aquelas tonalidades avermelhadas como aquele, acho que talvez a luz tenha favorecido imenso as fotos, contudo vou tentar no fim de semana chegar mais perto, e apanhar algumas folhas


----------



## Manuel Amador (27 Nov 2019 às 16:53)

Boa tarde

A reportar desde o Sobral Monteagraço

Sem chuva é uns agradáveis 15 graus


















Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Nov 2019 às 17:16)

Simplesmente magnífica, a nascente do rio Almonda, com um elevado débito, também devido á chuva que tem caído, em vários dias consecutivos.


----------



## RStorm (27 Nov 2019 às 18:47)

Boa Noite

Ontem, a segunda frente rendeu mais *2,4 mm*, elevando o acumulado diário para *13,2 mm  *
A mínima foi batida pouco antes da meia-noite, passando a ser *14,8ºC*.

Hoje, a madrugada e a manhã foram de céu encoberto e alguns aguaceiros fracos que renderam *0,6 mm*. A partir da hora de almoço, o céu começou a abrir de forma temporária e deu lugar a uma tarde agradável, com algum sol  

Extremos de hoje: *12,5ºC / 17,7ºC / 0,6 mm *

T. Atual: *15,6ºC *
HR: 77% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2019 às 20:03)

Hoje foi um dia de céu nublado, pelas 15h30 a vista para Este com o Tejo:






Amanhã a chuva deverá voltar, muito provavelmente morrinha de novo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Nov 2019 às 20:35)

Boa noite, 
Hoje o dia variou entre céu nublado e períodos de céu limpo, sendo que houve nevoeiro entre as 5 e as 7 da manhã. O nevoeiro foi espesso e o acumulado foi de 0,3 mm devido à humidade . Agora estão 14,5°C e céu nublado. 

Amanhã será provavelmente o último dia de chuva antes da vinda do anticiclone por tempo indeterminado.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2019 às 21:11)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Amanhã será provavelmente o último dia de chuva antes da vinda do anticiclone por tempo indeterminado.



Olha que não, vê aqui o ecm. 

https://www.yr.no/en/forecast/daily...úbal/Almada Municipality/Charneca de Caparica


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Nov 2019 às 07:41)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui já chove, mas ainda sem acumulação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Nov 2019 às 09:04)

Bom dia,
Por cá a manhã segue com aguaceiros fracos e céu muito nublado.


----------



## criz0r (28 Nov 2019 às 09:53)

Bom dia,

Perspectivas de um dia aborrecido pela margem sul, isto apesar de ter chovido um pouco a Sul da Península ao final da madrugada.
Alfragide com céu encoberto e vento nulo.


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2019 às 10:40)

Bom dia!

Houve algum chuvisco ao início da manhã na zona rural entre Benavente e Coruche, por agora em Coruche temos céu nublado com abertas e tempo ameno.


----------



## cepp1 (28 Nov 2019 às 11:31)

hoje não chove????


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 11:41)

cepp1 disse:


> hoje não chove????


Chove mais tarde. Aqui está é a ficar vento...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Nov 2019 às 13:39)

Aguaceiro forte em Brejos de Azeitão, por casa em Vila Nogueira de Azeitão, está a passar ao lado 







Vista para SSW 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (28 Nov 2019 às 14:15)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue abafado, com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de W.
Nada de chuva até agora, pelo menos que eu tivesse dado conta. Veremos mais logo 

Mínima de hoje: *12,7ºC *
T. Atual: *18,6ºC *
HR: 78% 
Vento: W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Manuel Amador (28 Nov 2019 às 16:34)

Boa tarde

Ainda a reportar de perto do posto de comando do general Welligton com os "quentes" 16 graus e muita nebulosidade mas sem chuva
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Nov 2019 às 17:16)

Cpmeçou a cair uns aguaceiros fracos, há cerca de meia hora atrás.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 17:18)

Começou a chover fraco aqui...


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2019 às 18:42)

Boas,
Dia de ontem e hoje sem muito para contar. Muitas nuvens, mas sem chuva, o que é típico em situações de rios atmosféricos quanto mais para Sul. Mais logo deve chuviscar...
Ambiente ameno, algo que vai acabar a partir da próxima semana. Hoje a máxima horária chegou aos 18ºC com humidade quase sempre na ordem do 80%.


----------



## meko60 (28 Nov 2019 às 19:09)

Boa noite.
Até agora, não caiu uma pinga de ,temperatura amena com máxima de 18ºC e actual de 16,4ºC e 95% de HR.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Nov 2019 às 20:21)

Boas! Vai chuviscando por Coimbra, ao longo do dia períodos de céu nublado, com alguns momentos de chuvisco, mas pouco frequentes e fracos


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2019 às 22:13)

Boas

Até agora nada acumulado. 
Por volta do meio-dia ainda caiu um aguaceiro fraco em Cascais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Nov 2019 às 00:41)

Boa noite,
Ontem, pela manhã, um aguaceiro durante a manhã deu um modesto acumulado de 0,3 mm. Bem, é melhor que 0.
O acumulado mensal segue nos 109,2 mm, de acordo com os dados da minha estação.  Curiosamente, até agora, todas as médias que calculei até agora tinham sido feitas à mão e o erro foi, em todos os casos, inferior a 1 mm ou a 1°C. 
Este ano segue com 426,2 mm por aqui. É curioso o facto de certos membros deste fórum, como o @Aristocrata, terem mais chuva neste mês do que eu tive, até agora, em todo o ano. Caraças! 

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,1°C
Mín: 14,9°C
Prec: 0,3 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 18,3°C
Mín: 14,7°C

Agora estão 16,5°C e céu nublado. 
Amanhã deverá vir mais chuva e depois teremos o anticiclone até, pelo menos, dia 5. A partir de aí é uma incógnita, já que os modelos estão todos a prever coisas completamente diferentes. Aliás, o meteograma a partir de dia 5 está uma completa confusão ao nível das linhas correspondentes aos modelos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Nov 2019 às 08:12)

Bom dia.

Manhã _quente _na região lisboeta. O meu sensor de temperatura está de quarentena, pois desde há uns dias começou a apresentar valores irreais, mas estarão 16/17ºC e humidade acima dos 90%. Céu muito nublado com tecto baixo, CC das Amoreiras e Serra de Monsanto (Lisboa) cobertos pelas nuvens (para não falar obviamente das serras de Loures/Odivelas e Serra de Sintra).


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2019 às 09:33)

Bom dia
A manhã começou cinzenta, e tudo bem molhado, ainda pelos aguaceiros que cairam durante a noite.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Nov 2019 às 10:54)

Panorâmica neste momento desde Alvalade.

SE  SW




20191129_104636-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2019 às 10:58)

Boas!

Aqui por Coruche temos tempo ameno para Novembro e céu nublado, sem precipitação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2019 às 11:56)

Comçou agora a cair uns aguaceiros fracos, mas deve ser só de passagem.


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2019 às 12:35)

chuvisca bem


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2019 às 12:46)

david 6 disse:


> chuvisca bem



Vinha agora mesmo referir isso, vai chuviscando por aqui! 

Temos que aproveitar porque a torneira vai-se fechar e não sabemos quando volta a abrir...


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2019 às 12:49)

MSantos disse:


> Vinha agora mesmo referir isso, vai chuviscando por aqui!
> 
> Temos que aproveitar porque a torneira vai-se fechar e não sabemos quando volta a abrir...



Pois é, isso sim, são más notícias, ainda para mais ainda temos a memória bem fresca, como o que se passou identico ao inverno passado, que foram vários meses a ver a chuva passar toda ao lado.


----------



## RStorm (29 Nov 2019 às 14:09)

Bom dia

Ontem, apenas caiu um aguaceiro curto e fraco a meio da tarde, sem acumulação  De resto foi só sauna, com céu encoberto e humidade elevada.
Hoje, vira o disco e toca o mesmo 

Extremos de ontem: *12,7ºC /* *19,0ºC*

Mínima de hoje: *14,1ºC*
T. Atual: *19,8ºC*
HR: 74%
Vento: W / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2019 às 15:08)

MSantos disse:


> Vinha agora mesmo referir isso, vai chuviscando por aqui!
> 
> Temos que aproveitar porque a torneira vai-se fechar e não sabemos quando volta a abrir...



pois é, até domingo depois puff, depois vem frio, todos os anos tenho mínimas mais frias que em santo Estêvão, era por onde andavas, mas este ano se tiveres mesmo na zona monte da barca estás mesmo dentro do vale do sorraia, este ano é que vais sentir bem na pele


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Nov 2019 às 15:12)

*192 mm* mensais até agora, temos que fazer os 200! 

Céu continua nublado, amanhã deve chover mais. 

Dezembro vai entrar esgotado de chuva pelos vistos, mínimas e máximas baixas de Outono, capaz de finalmente baixar dos 5ºC. Esperemos é que não seja um mês seco como tem sido o habitual... (sendo o mês mais chuvoso do ano).


----------



## Tonton (29 Nov 2019 às 16:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *192 mm* mensais até agora, temos que fazer os 200!
> 
> Céu continua nublado, amanhã deve chover mais.
> 
> Dezembro vai entrar esgotado de chuva pelos vistos, mínimas e máximas baixas de Outono, capaz de finalmente baixar dos 5ºC. Esperemos é que não seja um mês seco como tem sido o habitual... (sendo o mês mais chuvoso do ano).



Qual Outono?? Com Dezembro, entra o Inverno meteorológico... 

Continua muito húmido, abafado, tecto baixo de nuvens...


----------



## N_Fig (29 Nov 2019 às 17:42)

Madrugada e manhã de muita chuva em Coimbra, por volta das 8 e meia da manhã o ribeiro ao pé de minha casa seguia com um enorme caudal, bastante barrento. Depois a chuva foi acalmando, apenas um ou outro período de chuvisco, e agora já na Figueira também não chove


----------



## Manuel Amador (29 Nov 2019 às 22:42)

Boa Noite

Choveu durante a noite com alguns chuviscos durante a manhã, no resto do dia nuvens baixas e temperaturas elevadas por onde andei, no veiculo automóvel registou valores atá  aos 19.º
Vamos ver amanhã como corre


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Nov 2019 às 00:27)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia pastoso e quase sem animação, como têm sido os últimos dias. Não tem chovido absolutamente nada, mas não vejo o sol há uns belos dias, típico dos rios atmosféricos.  
Ainda caíram uns borrifos pela Charneca durante a tarde, sendo que o acumulado de hoje foi de 0,3 mm. Em Corroios não choveu nada.   

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,1°C
Mín: 14,9°C 
Prec: 0,3 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 18,3°C
Mín: 14,9°C

Agora estão 16,4°C e céu nublado.  Nos próximos dias ainda deverá cair alguma coisa, mas a partir de dia 1 deverá voltar o anticiclone. Contudo, os principais modelos parecem dar sinais de uma mudança do tempo lá para dia 8-10, logo veremos se é mesmo assim.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Nov 2019 às 09:04)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã começou com aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2019 às 09:16)

Aqui tem chovido bem. Neste momento chove fraco mas já esteve a chover moderado a forte e persistente por bastante tempo...

Edit: Chove moderado e persistente...


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2019 às 10:06)

Chuva moderada a forte e persistente agora...


----------



## jamestorm (30 Nov 2019 às 10:22)

Vai chovendo aqui a Norte de Alenquer


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Nov 2019 às 10:54)

Chuva moderada aqui em Odivelas

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2019 às 11:29)

Aguaceiros fortes vão-se sucedendo...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Nov 2019 às 11:41)

Chuva moderada a forte agora! 
1 mm acumulado até agora.


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2019 às 12:06)

chove moderado


----------



## celsomartins84 (30 Nov 2019 às 12:22)

Na Nazaré dilúvio 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (30 Nov 2019 às 12:33)

Bela chuvinha que caiu á pouco, 3,3mm bem bom.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2019 às 12:34)

Continua a chuva moderada a forte... mas que bela rega!


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Nov 2019 às 12:45)

Aqui toda a manhã foi de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, praticamente sem interrupções, só parou agora, e o sol começou a aparecer.


----------



## Aspvl (30 Nov 2019 às 13:15)

Que grande bátega perto da saída da A8 para a Lourinhã!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2019 às 14:31)

Boas
3 mm
167 mm mensais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Nov 2019 às 14:44)

Boa tarde,
Há pouco caiu outro aguaceiro bem forte. O acumulado de hoje segue nos 2,8 mm e o mensal nos 112 mm, cerca de 99% do valor mensal. 
Mais 1,1 mm e o mês terá um acumulado normal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Nov 2019 às 14:49)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Há pouco caiu outro aguaceiro bem forte. O acumulado de hoje segue nos 2,8 mm e o mensal nos 112 mm, cerca de 99% do valor mensal.
> Mais 1,1 mm e o mês terá um acumulado normal.



Pois, se este mes tivesse 31 dias, talvez ainda conseguisses chegar ao acumulado normal para este mes, mas não percas as esperança, até á meia-noite.


----------



## Serrano (30 Nov 2019 às 15:53)

16°C no Barreiro, com céu muito nublado.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (30 Nov 2019 às 18:58)

Boa Noite

Mais um dia abafado e com céu encoberto, mas desta vez já choveu qualquer coisinha, embora pouco 
Aguaceiros fracos, por vezes moderados, entre o final da manhã e o meio da tarde, rendendo *0,9 mm*. O céu abriu bem a partir do final da tarde. 
O vento soprou fraco de W, rodando para N e diminuindo de intensidade a partir do meio da tarde.

Ontem: *14,1ºC / 19,9ºC *
Hoje: *15,1ºC *(T. atual) */ 18,8ºC / 0,9 mm *
Feitas as contas, Novembro termina *86,1 mm (-13,9 mm) *Muito próximo da média e foi o mês mais chuvoso do ano até agora  
O ano hidrológico segue nos *115,5 mm *e o acumulado anual nos *264 mm*, sendo que este último está bem longe da média, que é *665 mm*  

T. Atual: *15,1ºC *
HR: 79% 
Vento: N / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Nov 2019 às 21:19)

Hoje de manhã, estive na 2ª saída do Prjecto Rios, na Azinhaga, junto á Ponte do Cação, já quase na foz do Almonda, com o Tejo, ainda há cerca de 3 semana, o rio estava quase seco neste local, e hoje levava já uma boa corrente, com cerca de 19 metros de largura.






Créditos: Paulo Martins.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2019 às 22:36)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte agora... o primeiro da noite.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Nov 2019 às 22:52)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Hoje 2.4mm, Novembro 85.1mm, 80% da média aproximadamente, ao nível de Outubro! Se Dezembro tiver valores idênticos por cá , apesar de ser o mês mais chuvoso do ano a nível de estatísticas, não será nada mau dado o histórico dos últimos anos! Tem sido habitualmente por esta altura que as coisas costumam começar a descambar!  No entanto os modelos vão-nos dando alguns sinais que este ano pode não ser assim,vamos esperar para ver ,e 

12.5°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2019 às 23:09)

Belo aguaceiro às 20h.

*5,33 mm* hoje, Novembro termina com *197,1 mm*! (180% da normal de Sintra, Base Aérea).

Dezembro vai começar mais frio, mas também precisa de passar dos 100 mm, esperemos.


----------



## meko60 (30 Nov 2019 às 23:37)

Boa noite!
A precipitação de hoje apenas rendeu 1,6mm, o que a juntar ao acumulado, deu um total de 86mm neste mês de Novembro.
Temperatura actual 13,6ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Nov 2019 às 23:45)

Por aqui não choveu mais desde a última mensagem, nem deverá chover mais até à meia-noite. 
Hoje o dia foi de céu nublado e foi acompanhado de aguaceiros moderados a fortes, que renderam 2,8 mm. Novembro acabou com 112 mm, 99% do valor normal, possivelmente acabando com a seca por aqui. O outono acabou com 183,1 mm, cerca de 93% do valor normal, e o ano segue com 428,6 mm, 73% do valor normal.  
@RStorm Já viste que o acumulado anual que tenho é maior do que o teu em quase 160 mm? E nem sequer estamos muito longe. Em linha reta são 20 km. Que contrastes! 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 17,1°C
Mín: 12,9°C (??) 
Prec: 2,8 mm 

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,3°C 
Mín: 12,3°C (??) 

Agora estão 13,2°C e céu nublado. Amanhã parece que vai voltar a chover e depois logo se verá.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Dez 2019 às 00:28)

Depois de alguma acalmia, chove neste momento com intensidade


----------



## Geopower (1 Dez 2019 às 00:41)

Chuva moderada a entrar pelo litoral oeste, Santa Cruz. Vento moderado de oeste.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Dez 2019 às 03:27)

estou em S. Martinho do Porto, grande carga a esta hora...mesmo com for;a, com algum vento a mistura!!


----------



## Toby (1 Dez 2019 às 07:18)

Terminamos o mês com 183.00mm e começamos o mês forte com já 7.6mm


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2019 às 08:55)

Bom dia a todos. Mais um aguaceiro forte agora à pouco... foram vários durante a noite... choveu bem!


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2019 às 09:13)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo agora!


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2019 às 09:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aguaceiro fortíssimo agora!


Aqui estão umas fotos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2019 às 09:42)

Isto hoje aqui é um dia de chuva a sério... os aguaceiros fortes não param, com pouco intervalo entre eles!


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 09:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isto hoje aqui é um dia de chuva a sério... os aguaceiros fortes não param, com pouco intervalo entre eles!



Já vi pelas fotos, que tiveste aí mais uma boa rega, venha de lá essa chuva, para este últimos mes do ano, acabei agora de criar o tópico para Dezembro.


----------

